# Post a song using one word from the previous answer



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

As we did in the last forum..you all know the format!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Long Black Train - Josh Turner


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

Long Black Veil - Joan Baez


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Black Night - Deep purple


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

One More Night  ~ Maroon 5


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*One More Try ~ George Michael *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

One More Day - from Les Miz


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Another Day - Paul McCartney *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

It's a Lovely Day Today - By Irving Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Where do you go to my lovely - Peter Sarstedt *


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Where Have All The Flowers Gone - The Kingston Trio*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Flowers in the Rain - The Move


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

You Don't Send Me Flowers - Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Send me the pillow that you dream on *-  a whole ton of singers


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Pillow Talk by Doris Day*


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 30, 2019)

Beautiful Day U2


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Beautiful Sunday


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm afraid I don't know the format as I haven't played this one.  Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes Ruthanne, you  post the title of any well known song using just one word from the previous answer... 

Sunday morning coming down... Johnny Cash


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Never on Sunday - Melina Mercouri


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Never Gonna Give You Up ~ Rick Astley *


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 3, 2019)

*Give Me The Simple Life by Tony Bennett*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

*What is Life - George Harrison *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

Life Upon the Wicked Stage - from Show Boat


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Life in the Fast Lane ~ Eagles *


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

Wild Things Run Fast by Joni Mitchell


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

*Wild About Nothing ~ Helen Hoffner *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Nothings gonna change my love for you - George Benson*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm Gonna Hire a Wino to Decorate Our Home - David Frizzell


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Take Me Home Country Roads ~  John Denver


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*Take That to the Bank ~ Shalama *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Take my breath away - Berlin *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

Roll Me Away - Bob Seger


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

Roll with It ~ Oasis


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*Roll away the stone - Mott-the -Hoople
*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 6, 2019)

Been Away Too Long ~ Soundgarden


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

How Long Has This Been Going On ~ Van Morrison


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Long Black Train - Josh Turner *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2019)

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

*Black Pearl - Sonny Charles & The Checkmates*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

That Old Black Magic - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

*You can do Magic _ Barry Manilow*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

You Know I'm No Good ~ Amy Winehouse


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

Good Night Irene - The Weavers


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Too Good To Be Forgotten ~ The Chi-Lites


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Good Timin' - Jimmy Jones*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 10, 2019)

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Feeling Good ~ Nina Simone


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

She's So Good For Me - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

*She's a Lady - Tom Jones*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Lady Be Good - Gershwin


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Good for the Soul ~ Dionne Julia Bromfield


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Good morning Starshine - from the musical Hair *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Good Morning, Baltimore - from Hairspray


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Good Vibrations - Beach boys!!*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

What Good Am I Without You ~ Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Good Night, Irene  - American folk song


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

*Good News - Sam Cooke*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

It's Good News Week ~ Hedgehoppers Anonymous


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Be Good To Yourself ~  Journey


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

I Want to Be Loved Like That ~ Shenandoah


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Like a Virgin - Madonna*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Roll Away the Stone ~ Mott the Hoople


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

*Roll over Beethoven - Chuck Berry*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

Roll Me Away - Bob Seger


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Come Away with Me ~ Norah Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Come Dancing - The Kinks *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

You Should Be Dancing ~ Bee Gees


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Dancing in the Dark - By Cole Porter, and another version by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

I Don't Feel Like Dancing ~ Scissor Sisters


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2019)

I Don't  Care    ~    Ed Sheehan & Justin Bieber


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

I Don't Want to Play in Your Yard - old vaudeville song


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Play It Again ~ Luke Bryan


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)

*Play me - Neil Diamond *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Play a Simple Melody - by Irving Berlin


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Don't Play Your Rock 'n' Roll to Me ~ Smokie


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

Please Don't Play Red River Valley - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)

*Please Mr Postman - Carpenters*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Please Don't Go ~ KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)

*Don't Stop me now - Queen*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

You Can't Stop the Beat - from Hairspray


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Dreaming of You  ~ Selena


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Still Raining, Still Dreaming ~ Jimi Hendrix


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Still ~  Tim McGraw


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2019)

In the still of the Night


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2019)

Night Moves


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

One More Night ~ Maroon 5


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)

*One fine day -  Chiffons

*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

One More Last Chance ~ Vince Gill


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

Last Kiss


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

The Things We Did Last Summer


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)

The Sign ~ Ace of Base


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

No Matter What Sign You Are ~ Supremes


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)

*No matter how I try - Gilbert O'Sullivan *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

Try to Remember - Jerry Orbach


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2019)

I Remember you ~ Frank Ifield


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Remember me I'm the one who loves you... Dean martin
*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2019)

Walk Me Home ~ Pink


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Walk the Way the Wind Blows ~ Kathy Mattea


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

*The wayward wind - Frank ifield

*


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

The Wind Mills of your Mind
Jose Feliciano


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

They Call the wind Mariah - Harve Presnell


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Call Me ~ Petula Clark


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

*Me and my shadow - Frank Sinatra

*


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 28, 2019)

Me myself and I
Joan Armatrading


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Don't Blame Me ~ Frank Ifield


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2019)

*Don't bring me down - ELO

*


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 29, 2019)

Down down deeper and down
Status Quo


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

*Down on the Corner - CCR *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Down The Road ~  Kenny Chesney


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Road to Nowhere ~ Talking Heads


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

On the Road Again - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

*Road to Hell - Chris Rea

*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Going to a Go-Go ~ Miracles


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*No Particular place to go - Chuck Berry *


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Say You Won't Let Go  ~  James Arthur


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Let it Be - The Beatles


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Let Me Be the One ~ Carpenters


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Let Me Love You ~ Justin Bieber


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*Love in the hot afternoon - Gene watston*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Love Is a Stranger ~ Eurythmics


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

Stranger in Paradise - from Kismet


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2019)

Postcards From Paradise  |  Ringo Starr


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Halfway to Paradise - Billy Fury

*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

If Paradise is Half as Nice ~ Amen Corner


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Have a nice day - Stereophonics

*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Day By Day - Godspell


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 8, 2019)

That'll Be the Day - Buddy Holly


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

The Day That My Heart Caught Fire ~ John Paul Young


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Once a Year Day - The Pajama Game


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Year of the Cat ~ Al Stewart


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)

*In the year 2525- Zager & Evans

*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

It Was a Very Good Year - Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2019)

*Good Vibrations - Beach boys

*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Good Golly Miss Molly by Little Richard


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Good Night Sweetheart - Turn-of-the-century waltz


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2019)

Let's Spend the Night Together - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Let's Make a Night to Remember ~ Bryan Adams


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Remember When by Alan Jackson


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Where or When - Sinatra and others


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*When will I be loved - Everly Brothers *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

When Will I See You Again ~ Three Degrees


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

You Win Again ~  The Bee Gees


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

On the Road Again - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

On The Way To The Sky ~ Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

*Way down Yonder in New Orleans - Freddy Cannon*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Down Among the Sheltering Palms ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Down on the Corner - CCR*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Down Yonder - Del Wood


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Going up Yonder - Walter Hawkins*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

Pick Up The Pieces  ~  Average White Band


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Move On Up ~ Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

On Top of Old Smokey - American folk song


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

*Old flames can't hold a candle to you - Dolly P*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

Candle in the Wind - Elton John


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

They Call the Wind Maria ~ _Paint Your Wagon_


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*I did what I did for Maria - Tony Christie*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2019)

What Do You Want to Make Those Eyes at Me For? - Emile Ford


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

Maria - West Side Story


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Waiting for Maria ~ The Hideaways


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks

*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

All You Need is Love - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

*Love Grows - Edison Lighthouse *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Love Is All Around ~ Troggs


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

All My Loving - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

*My boy Lollipop - Millie Small *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

My Funny Valentine - Sinatra


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Funny How Love Can Be ~ Ivy League


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Funny , familiar, forgotten, feelings - Engelbert  Humperdink *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

Funny How Time Slips Away - Willie Nelson


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2019)

Time is on my Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Time to Make You Mine ~ Lisa Stansfield


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Time after time - Cyndi Lauper *


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

The Time Of My Life ~ Bill Medley


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

Old Time Rock and Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 23, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Old Time Rock and Roll - Bob Seger


Its a long way to the top if you want a sausage roll  ACDC


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*The long and winding road - Beatles *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Road to Nowhere ~ Talking Heads


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*Road to Hell - Chris Rea

*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Listen TO Your Heart  ~  DHT


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Don't Listen to the Radio ~The Vines


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Listen to what the man said - Wings *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Man of the World ~ Fleetwood Mac


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*The man who sold the world - David Bowie *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

A World of Our Own ~ Seekers


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2019)

I Wouldn't Trade You for the World - The Bachelors


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*I'd like to teach the world to sing - New seekers *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

We'll Sing in the Sunshine - Dolly Parton


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2019)

You are the Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2019)

You Are Not Alone ~ Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

*You don't own me - Lesley Gore *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

Cry me a River ~ Julie London


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*Grown men don't cry - Tim McGraw

*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Don't Stop Believin'  ~  Journey


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Stop and Smell the Roses ~ Mac Davis


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2019)

It's Been a Good Year for the Roses - George Jones


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2019)

You Can't Stop the Beat - from Hairspray


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

*You can't always get what you want - The rolling stones*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

Say You Won't Let Go  ~ James Arthur


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2019)

You belong to me ~ The Duprees


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Me and You and a Dog Named Boo ~ Lobo


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2019)

Me and Bobby McGee-Joplin


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

I Me Mine - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

*Mother of Mine - Neil Reid*

*N*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

Mother Machree - old Irish-American song


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2019)

Your Mother Should Know ~ Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Do the know the way to San Jose - Dionne Warwick *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

My Way - Sinatra


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2019)

That's the Way God Planned It ~ Billy Preston


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*God only Knows - The Beach Boys *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

God Bless America - Irving Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*Goodnight America - Mary Chapin Carpenter *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Goodnight Girl   ~    Wet Wet Wet


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

Goodnight My Someone - from The Music Man


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Someone to Watch Over Me ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

*Someone saved my life tonight - Elton John

*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

In My Life - The Beatles


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2019)

In the Still of the Night ~ Five Satins


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Black Night - Deep Purple *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Paint it, Black  ~ Rolling Stones


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

Black is the Color of My True Love's Hair - old folk song


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Blue ain't your color - Keith Urban *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Blue Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)

*Don't it make my brown eyes blue - Crystal Gale *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

Help Me Make It Through The Night ~ Gladys Knight


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

*Looking through the window - Jackson 5 *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

All Through the Night - Old hymn


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

All the Way ~ Sinatra


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

Show Me the Way to Go Home - old drinking song


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

*Mama I'm coming home - Ozzy Osbourne*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

Pistol Packin' Mama - Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

Mama Weer All Crazee Now ~ Slade


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

*Heaven knows I'm miserable now - The smiths*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm The Only One ~  Melissa Etheridge


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Only the lonely - Roy Orbison

*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

Only You - The Platters


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*You can get it if you really want - Jimmy Cliff

*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

What Do You Want from Me ~ Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

*What's the frequency Kenneth - R.E.M 

*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

What's New Pussycat ~ Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

*new world in the morning - Roger Whittaker *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)

Rolling In The  Deep  ~  Adele


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)

*How Deep is your love - Bee-gees*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

How Deep Is the Ocean ~ Various


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

Deep River - old spiritual


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Yellow River - Christie

*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

River of Dreams ~ Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics

*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 23, 2019)

Sweets for My Sweet - The Searchers


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

My Heart Beats Like A Drum  ~ ATC


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

*Heart of Gold - Neil young*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Another Broken Heart ~ Graham Nash


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)

*Another day in Paradise - Phil Collins *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

If Paradise Is Half as Nice ~ Amen Corner


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

*Half the world away - Oasis

*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Make the World Go Away ~ Various


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*You look wonderful tonight - Eric Clapton*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Look What You Made Me Do ~ Taylor Swift


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*Made in Japan - Buck Owens *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Only Girl In The World  ~ Rihanna


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Only You Can Break My Heart ~ Buck Owens


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

*This old heart of mine- Isley Brothers

*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*When will I be loved - Everly Brothers *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

When the Moon Comes Over the Mountain - Bing Crosby


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

How High the Moon ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Blue Moon - The Marcels and various others*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater

(Correction:  I think When the Moon Comes Over the Mountain was Kate Smith's theme song, not Bing Crosby.)


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 29, 2019)

By the Light of the Silvery Moon


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 29, 2019)

By the Light of the Silvery Moon


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Blinded by the light - Manfred Mann

*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

I Saw the Light - Hank Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*The man who sold the world - David Bowie *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Man in the middle - Bee-Gees

*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuck in the Middle with You ~ Stealers Wheel


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*You light up my life - Debbie Boone

*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

In My Life - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*My name is not Susan - Whitney Houston*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

That’s Not My Name ~ Ting Tings


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*That's Amore - Dean Martin*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

That's the Way God Planned It ~ Billy Preston


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

*God Only Knows - The Beach Boys

*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm The Only One  ~  Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

The Only Way Is Up ~ Yazz & The Plastic Population


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

Only You - The Platters


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Only sixteen - Ringo Starr*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

Sixteen Tons - Merle Travis


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

*Happy Birthday sweet sixteen - Neil Sedaka *


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 4, 2019)

Sweets for My Sweet - The Searchers


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Sweet Dreams Are Made of This ~ Eurythmics


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

*This I promise you - NSYNC*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

This is My Beloved - Mario Lanza


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

*This old heart of mine - Rod Stewart

*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

What's Yours Is Mine ~ Raconteurs


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*This old heart of mine - Rod Stewart *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

I Me Mine - George Harrison


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Me and Bobby McGee- Janis Joplin

*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Don't Blame Me ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Blame it on the pony express - Johnny Johnston & the Band Wagon *


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

The Reason  ~  Hoobastank


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

The Best Things in Life Are Free ~ Luther Vandross


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*In my life - the Beatles *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

Life is Just a Bowl of Cherries - very old song


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Just Another Girl ~ The Killers


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

*Just another day without you - Jon Secada *


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

I Knew You Were Trouble  ~ Taylor Swift


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*You've got your troubles - The fortunes *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

You've Got to Hide Your Love Away ~ Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Love don't live here anymore - Rose Royce

*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore ~ Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Living next door to Alice - smokie *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Alice Blue Gown - Joni James


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Born to be Blue - The Mavericks

*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Run with the Devil ~ Symphony X


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 11, 2019)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Sympathy For the Devil - Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Devil woman - Cliff Richard *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Whiskey, You're the Devil -Clancy Brothers and many others


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Tennessee Whisky _ Chris Stapleton ( love this song) 

*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 11, 2019)

Back to Tennessee ~ Billy ray cyrus


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Baby Come Back - The Equals*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

My Baby Loves Me Just the Way That I Am ~ Patricia Conroy


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Melancholy Baby - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*My baby loves lovin' -White plains *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Baby, It's Cold Outside - Idena Menzel, Michael Buble


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*It's gonna be a cold cold Christmas without you - Dana*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2019)

Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)

Rock and Roll Christmas ~ Destroyers


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2019)

*Happy Christmas war is over - John Lennon *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

The Christmas Song - Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)

*I believe in Father Christmas - Emerson, Lake & Palmer *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas - Everybody


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*Little bit more - Dr Hook

*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2019)

Little by Little - Robert Plant


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

How Little We Know ~ Andy Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*How do you do what you do to me - Gerry & the Pacemakers *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Do Do Do What You Done Done Before - Gershwin


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Do you love me - the Contours

*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

Do You Feel Like We Do ~ Peter Frampton


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Feel the need in me - Detroit Emeralds *


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

You and Me  ~ Lifehouse


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)

*You mean everything to me - Neil Sedaka*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

All of Me - John Legend


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)

*All through the night - Cyndi Lauper *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Give Me the Night ~ George Benson


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board

*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

With a Little Bit of Luck - from My Fair Lady


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Luck be a lady tonight - from Guys & Dolls*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

Lady Be Good - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*You're a Lady - Peter Skellern

*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

The Lady is a Tramp - Cole Porter


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lady Lynda - The Beach Boys


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Lady Marmalade - La'belle *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

That Lady ~ Isley Brothers


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Lady In Red  ~  Chris de Burgh


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Red Roses for a Blue Lady - Various
*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Roses  ~ The Chainsmokers


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Paper Roses...Marie Osmond*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

Roses in the Snow - Emmylou Harris


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow... Dean Martin*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Let it Be ~ Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Let the sunshine in - the 5th Dimension *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*My Special Angel- Bobby Helms*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

A Very Special Love Song ~ Charlie Rich


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

*Song Sung Blue- Nail Diamond

*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

Annie's Song - John Denver


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

Song of the South ~ Bobby Bare


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2019)

*The night they drove old Dixie Down -  The Band ..Joan Baez..and others. *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

Does "the" count as a word?  I thought it didn't.  Anyway.....

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't think I ever remember saying ''the '' didn't count... although I try not to use it where possible.. 

* Middle of night -  The Vamps *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

*In the Middle of an Island ~ Tony Bennett *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Man in the Middle - Bee-Gees

*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

The Man in Me  ~  Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Stand by your man -  Tammy Wynette*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2019)

*By** the light of the Silvery Moon ♫ Doris Day and Gordan MacRae*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Where the Light Shines Through ~ Switchfoot


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Where do Broken hearts go - Whitney Houston*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 26, 2019)

Queen of Hearts ~ Juice Newton


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Queen of new Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

City of New Orleans - Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash, and others


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Maid of Orleans - OMD *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2019)

The Swiss Maid ~ Del Shannon


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Union Maid - Pete Seeger

(Oh, you can't scare me, I'm sticking to the union....)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)

*Part of the Union - The Strawbs *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Hey, Western Union Man - The Supremes


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*hey mister heartache - Kim Wilde *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2019)

Heartache Avenue ~ The Maisonettes


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Electric Avenue -  Eddy Grant*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Electric Blues ~ Soup Dragons


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2019)

Folsum Prison Blues  ~  Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2019)

*Detroit City Blues - Fats Domino*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Blues in the Night - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Singing the Blues ~ Guy Mitchell


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

Mellow Mama Blues - Dinah Washington


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

Mama Told Me Not to Come ~ Three Dog Night


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

My Mama Done Told Me - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

What Have I Done to Deserve This ~ Pet Shop Boys


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

*What becomes of the brokenhearted  - Jimmy Ruffin*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2019)

What can I do ~ The Corrs


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

What is This Thing Called Love? - Cole Porter


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

*what do you want if you don't want money - Adam Faith
*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2019)

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Don't bring me down- ELO*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

I Don't Want to Play in Your Yard - Peggy Lee


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Me and Julio down by the school yard - Paul Simon*  ( he's performing the other side of London next week)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Down on the Corner ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

Down Yonder - Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Down by the lazy river - The Osmonds*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Don't Bring Me Down ~ ELO


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Flowers in the rain - the move*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Stop the Rain ~ Shenandoah


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

*September in the Rain-  Dinah Washington*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

See You in September ~ The Tempos


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Donegal Rain - Dolores Keane


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

what happened there ^^^^^^^   

*It might as well rain until September - Carol King 
*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

I'll See You in My Dreams ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm confused here... the last 2 replies (other than mine)  haven't had a word from the previous title...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

_Lol, it's that forum poltergeist messing about again... _

Our Last September ~ The Forminx


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)

*Last Train to Clarksville - Monkees *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Last Time Around ~ Nick Jonas


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

*The Next Time - Cliff Richard *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2019)

Next to You ~ Chris Brown


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)

*You Better Sit down kids - Cher *


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 20, 2019)

Down Mexico Way - Gene Autry


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

*Show you the way to go - Jackson 5*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

Show Me the Way to Go Home - old barbershop song


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

*Home and Dry - Gerry Rafferty *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

The Old Kentucky Home - Stephen Foster


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2019)

The Last Time ~ Rolling Stones


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Casey's Last Ride - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

*Last train to Clarksville - Monkees*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Take the "A" Train - Duke Ellington


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

*Long Black Train - Josh Turner *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Long Black Veil - Joan Baez


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2019)

*"Long Lonely Nights" Lee Andrews & the Hearts*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Have you ever been lonely - Patsy Cline
*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2019)

Lonely teardrops~ Jackie Wilson


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Lonely This Christmas ~ Mud


----------



## Pam (Nov 22, 2019)

Lonely boy - Paul Anka


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Lonely Street - Patsy Cline *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Lonely Town - Brandon Flowers


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Town without pity - Gene Pitney *


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 23, 2019)

Down Town - Petula Clark


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Our Town - Iris Dement


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2019)

The whole town's laughing at me ~ Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*The Laughing Gnome - David Bowie*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

The Only Way Is Up ~ Yazz


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Up On The Roof  ~ Drifters


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Up the Ladder to the Roof - The Supremes*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Up on the Housetop = Gene Autrey


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Never Gonna give you Up - Rick Astley*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

Hung Up - Madonna


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Pump Up the Volume - MARRS *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

It's Up to You ~ Ricky Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*You are the sunshine of my life -  Stevie Wonder *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Walking on Sunshine ~ Katrina and the Waves


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Walking Man - James Taylor ( *one of my all time faves*) *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Son of My Father ~ Chicory Tip


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Dance with my father - Luther Vandross *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Dance Like There's No Tomorrow ~ Paula Abdul


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Dance yourself Dizzy - Liquid Gold *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Be Good to Yourself ~ Journey


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

Be a Clown - Judy Garland


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Cathy's clown - Everly Brothers *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Send Me the Pillow You Dream On ~ Various


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Doris Day


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

*All I have to do is dream - Everly brothers *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

All the Love in the World ~ Dionne Warwick


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2019)

Welcome To My World  ~  Eddy Arnold


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2019)

*Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Welcome Home - Peters & lee*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Home on the Range - Bing Crosby


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Take me home country roads - John Denver *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Take My Breath Away ~ Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*My name is not Susan - Whitney Houston *


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 3, 2019)

Marie's the Name of His Latest Flame - Elvis Presley


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Her Name is Love ~ Bobby Vinton


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Did she mention my name - Gordon Lightfoot*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Did You Hear the Rain ~ George Ezra


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

*September in the rain - Dinah Washington *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

*Why does it always rain on me - Travis *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

Have You Ever Seen the Rain?  -  Credence Clearwater


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

*Have I told you lately that I love you - Ricky Nelson*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Have You Seen Her ~ Chi-Lites


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

*You don't have to say you love me - Dusty Springfield*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

Don't Bring Me Down ~ E L O


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2019)

*You belong to me ~ The Duprees*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*You got me dangling on a string-  Chairman of the Board*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

I Got Rhythm - Ethel Merman


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*I got you babe- Sonny & Cher *


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2019)

Not Losing You  ~  Maddie Poppe


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Only You - The Platters


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2019)

Only the Lonely ~ Roy Orbison


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Lonely street - Patsy Cline*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

It's Lonely Out There ~ Pam Tillis


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Got to be there - Jackson 5 *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Over There - WW1 song


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Over my head - Fleetwood Mac *


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2019)

It's Over - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

It's All Over Now, Baby Blue ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Born to be blue - The Mavericks*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Born to Love You ~ Lanco


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2019)

* Born To Be Wild · Steppenwolf*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm Gonna Run to You ~ Bridgit  Mendler


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

*I'm gonna run away from you - Tami Lynn*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm Gonna Sit Right Down and Write Myself a Letter - Billy Williams


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Down in the Valley ~ Various


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

Ain't No Grave Gonna Hold This Body Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*Down Under - Men at work*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

Under Your Thumb ~ Godley & Crème


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*You're the first the last my everything - Barry White *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Everything's Coming Up Roses - Ethel Merman


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*Roses are red - Bobby Vincent *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

Roses in the Snow - a waltz by Johann Strauss


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

The Girl in the Snow ~ Dorothy Dore


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Hey there lonely girl - Eddie Holman*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

The Girl That I Marry - Irving Berlin


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Don't Marry Her ~  Beautiful South


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Have you seen her - Chi-lites *


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2019)

Someone  You Loved  ~  Lewis Capaldi


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

Someone To Watch Over Me - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Watch out  for Lucy - Eric Clapton*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Gold Watch and Chain - Emmylou Harris


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Chain reaction - Diana Ross*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Chain of Fools ~ Aretha Franklin


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

Why Do Fools Fall in Love  - Frankie Lymon


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*What Kind Of Fool Am I - Sammy Davis Jr.*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2019)

What in the World's Come Over You? - Jack Scott


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

What Am I Gonna Do ~ Tyrese Gibson


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*What The World Needs Now Is Love - Jackie DeShannon*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Who Needs Love Like That ~ Erasure


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Who are you - The Who..*. ( they're coming to Wembley London in April I may see if I can get a ticket)


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

You Are the Reason ~ Calum Scott


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Love me for a reason - The Osmonds *


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Lose You To Love Me   ~  Selena  Gomez


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Love Is Like an Itching in My Heart ~ Supremes


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Something here in my heart - Paper-dolls *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Will you be staying after Sunday - Peppermint Rainbow *


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 21, 2019)

When Will I See You Again?  - The Three Degrees


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

When Will the Good Apples Fall ~ Seekers


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*Little Green apples - O C Smith*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Little Things Mean a Lot ~ Kitty Kallen


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*Little  bit of soap - The Jarmels *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

With a Little Bit of Luck ~ Stanley Holloway


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

(Sparky, a new production of My Fair Lady just opened at Kennedy Center, to rave reviews.)

Little Brown Jug - old folk tune


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

_Ah.. it's a bit of a distance for me, more that one bus.. _

*The Little White Cloud that Cried ~ Johnny Ray*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

White Christmas (how could I resist?) - Irving Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea  *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

*You’re Driving Me Crazy ~ Lee Morse *


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Crazy Horses - The Osmonds *


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2019)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love ~ Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*I just called to say I love you  - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Just Like Eddie ~ Heinz


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

*Just another day - Jon Secada*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2019)

Just Like Fire  ~ Pink


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Like a Rolling Stone ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)

*Stone Cold - Rainbow *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

*Cold, Cold Heart ~ Hank Williams *


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

*Heart of Glass - Blondie *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Heart of Gold ~ Neil Young


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2019)

*Band of Gold - Freda Payne*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

Band on the Run ~ Wings


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

*I'm gonna run away from you - Tami Lynn*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2020)

Run to the Hills ~ Iron Maiden


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Run to me - Bee-Gees*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2020)

Run Like The Wind ~ Barbara Dickson


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*Dust in the wind - Kansas *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2020)

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

The Wayward Wind ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*What colour is the wind - Charlie Landsborough *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

The Colour of My Love ~ Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

*Colour my world -  Petula Clark  *( I love this song)


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

My World Is Empty Without You ~ Supremes


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Welcome to my world - Jim Reeves*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Welcome to the Pleasuredome ~Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

*Welcome Home - Peters & Lee *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2020)

A House Is Not a Home ~ Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

The House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Our house - Madness*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

A World of Our Own ~ Seekers


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*I''d like to teach the world to sing - The Seekers *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Teach Me How to Be Loved ~ Rebecca Ferguson


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

*How can I be sure - David Cassidy
*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

How Deep is the Ocean - Irving Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

*Ocean drive - Lighthouse family..* ( i love this song)


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

Drive Me to Paris ~ Tom Dice


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)

* I love Paris - Doris Day*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

I Love How You Love Me ~ Paris Sisters


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*How you gonna see me now - Alice Cooper*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm Gonna Make You Love Me ~ Supremes


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

*Gonna make you a star - David Essex*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Shooting Star - Bad Company


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*You don't have to be a star - Marilyn McCoo *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't Leave Me This Way ~ Harold Melvin


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*If you leave me now - Chicago*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)

*Now That We’ve Found Love – Third World*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2020)

Midnight at the Lost and Found - Meatloaf


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)

*Midnight at the Oasis -  Maria Muldaur *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*In the midnight hour - James Taylor *


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Walking After Midnight  ~  Patsy Cline


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*Walking man - James Taylor
*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Walking on Broken Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2020)

*Walking on Sunshine ~ Katrina and the waves*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 14, 2020)

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

*Summer Sunshine - The Corrs *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 14, 2020)

Summer Nights - Olivia Newton-John/John Travolta


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

All Summer Long ~ Beach Boys


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

*Long tall sally - Pat Boone *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2020)

* Big Tall Man - Liz Phair *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

*Big bad John - Jimmy Dean*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2020)

John Henry - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

*Ullo John ! Gotta new motor - Alexei Sayle *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Gotta Get You Home Tonight ~ Eugene Wilde


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

*Tonight I celebrate my love - Roberta Flack *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2020)

Tonight - from West Side Story


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

*Someone saved my life tonight - Elton John*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2020)

Someone Like You - Adele


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Someone to Watch Over Me - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

*Music to watch girls by - Andy Williams *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Watch the Wind Blow By ~ Tim McGraw


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)

Wind Beneath my Wings ~ Bette Midler


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

*Dust in the wind - Kansas *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Four Strong Winds - Ian and Sylvia


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*It's four in the morning - Faron Young *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

A Four Legged Friend ~ Roy Rogers


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*You will always be a friend - Hot chocolate *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

You've Got a Friend - James Taylor


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

You Got It All ~ The Jets


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

I Got Rhythm - Ethel Merman


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*Got to get you into my life- Earth wind & fire *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Got to Get You Off My Mind ~ Solomon Burke


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

I've Got Sixpence - Mitch Miller


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

Half a sixpence - Tommy Steele


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2020)

*Half Of My Heart - John Mayer*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2020)

*Heart and Soul ~ Huey Lewis*


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Love Grows - Edison Lighthouse *


Will you still love me tomorrow - winehouse


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> My Way - Sinatra


That's the way she likes it


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
> 
> (Correction:  I think When the Moon Comes Over the Mountain was Kate Smith's theme song, not Bing Crosby.)


Harvest Moon - Neil Young


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Born to be Blue - The Mavericks
> 
> *


Blue Velvet


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Devil woman - Cliff Richard *


American Woman


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Man in the Middle - Bee-Gees
> 
> *


Stuck on the Middle with you


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sparky said:


> I'll See You in My Dreams ~ Various


You Left Me Just When I Needed You Most - Van Warmer


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Lonely Town - Brandon Flowers


Only the Lonely


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Dream a Little Dream of Me - Doris Day


Dream Lover


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Lose You To Love Me   ~  Selena  Gomez


If You Want To Be Happy for the Rest of your Life


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Long tall sally - Pat Boone *


Mustang Sally


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 19, 2020)

*Take Me Home Country Road ~ John Denver*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

@Autumn72 welcome to the games. 
The way this game is played is that you  write the title of a well known song, using just one word from the previous posters' title...and you write just _one_ song title, then wait for the next player, then use a word from that next one in _your_ title.. for example, in your last title, I may use the word  ''road''.. by quoting the title ..

*On the road - Chris Rea... *

now I have to wait for someone else to play using one of the words in my title  before I can take another turn


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

(Using Take Me Home Country Road as the last one)

I Me Mine - Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

@Sunny why did you use ''take me home country road''...I'd already used that in my answer with ''_On the road'_'? 

...


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @Sunny why did you use ''take me home country road''...I'd already used that in my answer with ''_On the road'_'?
> 
> ...


I did not see it and the queen of games you wanna be. You repeated several songs throughout this game that is yours alone, are you an Aries or the boss am I suppose to wait until you exit this game is for you and the others only.
Seems like posts are monitored like hall monitors on school. Not much fun with a gang leader....sucks


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

@autumn.

it's nothing to do with being a leader on the games. I realise you're new to the forum, I was just explaining to you  how the games are played and also that they're played in rotation, one answer per person, everyone who plays the games knows this, so if you look at the first post on each game you will see the rules .  

Welcome to the forum and to the games...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

I guess I'll go from.. ..*On the road - Chris Rea... *

The Long and Winding Road ~ Beatles


----------



## Wren (Jan 22, 2020)

Long tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Long cool woman - The Hollies*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

How Long Will My Baby Be Gone ~ Buck Owens


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*The long and winding road - The beatles*


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Jan 24, 2020)

You’ve got a friend by James Taylor


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

Scottlass1953 said:


> You’ve got a friend by James Taylor


 scottslass welcome to the games. In this game you think of a title which includes at least one word from the previous title...


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Jan 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> scottslass welcome to the games. In this game you think of a title which includes at least one word from the previous title...


Thx. Must have jumped a page.  Friend was the last one I saw


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

*Now I am really confused. What is the last song title that should be used now ?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Now I am really confused. What is the last song title that should be used now ?*


 the long and winding road...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

*Long Long and Lonely Nights ~Lee Andrews and the Hearts   *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*Long Black Train - Josh Turner *


----------



## Wren (Jan 24, 2020)

Back to black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

If I Could Turn Back Time ~  Cher


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

Back in the Saddle Again - Gene Autrey, I think


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)

Baby, Come Back ~ Equals


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*Come on over to my place - The Drifters*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Come Back to Me ~ David Cook


----------



## Wren (Jan 25, 2020)

I’ll never get over you - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

*You sexy thing- hot chocolate *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 26, 2020)

Me and You and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

*You Belong to me ~ The Dupress*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Up Where We Belong ~ Joe Cocker


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

We  Belong  ~  Pat Benatar


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*We don't need another hero - Tina Turner *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 27, 2020)

When I Need You - Leo Sayer


----------



## Wren (Jan 27, 2020)

When will I see you again - Three Degrees


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*You make me feel brand new - Stylistics*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

You Make Me Feel Like Dancing ~ Leo Sayer


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*Keep on Dancing - Bay City Rollers *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Don't Keep Me Hangin' On ~ Sonny James


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

* Stop! In The Name of Love-The Supremes*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*Bus stop - Hollies*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Stop Your Crying ~ Ted Hawkins


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Crying time - Ray Charles*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

Crying in the Chapel - Elvis


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Don't let the sun catch you crying - Gerry & the Pacemakers *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)

*Crying ~ Roy Orbison*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Crying for No Reason ~ Katy B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*Love me for a reason - the Osmonds*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

When I'm Not Near the Girl I Love, I Love the Girl I'm Near - from Finian's Rainbow


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*The Girl from Ipanema - Antonio Carlo Jobim *


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)

Girl On Fire  ~  Alicia Keys


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

We Didn't Start the Fire ~ Billy Joel


----------



## Wren (Jan 31, 2020)

Midnight Fire - Steve Wariner


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Midnight at the oasis - Maria Muldaur *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

In the Midnight Hour ~ Wilson Pickett


----------



## Wren (Feb 1, 2020)

The holy hour - The Cure


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*Finest Hour - Duran Duran*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Now Is the Hour ~ John Rowles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*If you leave me now - Chicago*


----------



## Wren (Feb 2, 2020)

If you don’t know me by now - Harold Melvin and the Bluenotes


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*You little trustmaker - The tymes *


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

If I Can't Have You  ~  Shawn  Mendes


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2020)

Have You Ever Been Lonely, Have You Ever Been Blue ~ Various


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

When Lonely Hits Your Heart - Loretta Lynn


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*How can you mend a broken heart - Bee-Gees *


----------



## Wren (Feb 4, 2020)

Broken hearted melody -Sarah Vaughn


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Morning has broken - Cat Stevens *


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2020)

Good Morning Sunshine - Aqua


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Good Old Days  ~  Macklemore/Kesha


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2020)

This Old heart of Mine


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*Old toy Trains- Roger Miller *


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2020)

Too *Old* For Rock'n'Roll, Too Young To Die  ♫  Jethro Tull


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*Rock me gently - Andy Kim *


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 6, 2020)

Rock On - David Essex


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Rock with you - Michael Jackson*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Don't Knock the Rock ~ Bill Haley


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Knock three times - Dawn *


----------



## Wren (Feb 7, 2020)

Knock on wood - Wilson Pickett


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*On the road again - Willie Nelson*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 11, 2020)

King of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Wren (Feb 11, 2020)

Hit the road Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*My name is Jack - Manfred Mann *


----------



## Wren (Feb 12, 2020)

My special angel - Bobby Vinton


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Midnight Special - Creedence Clearwater revival *


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2020)

*After Midnight - Eric Clapton*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2020)

*After the Loving ~ Engleburt Humperdink*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Loving you - Minnie Ripperton*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2020)

You Never Can Tell ~ Chuck Berry


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*Twelfth of never - Various *


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2020)

Never on Sunday


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2020)

Sunday Will Never Be the Same ~ Spanky & Gang


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

A Beautiful World ~ Robin Thicke


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*Welcome to my world - Jim Reeves*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

My Girl==Temptations


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*My whole world is falling down - Brenda Lee*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

Color My World-Chicago


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*Blue ain't your colour - Keith Urban*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

Baby Blue-Badfinger


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*Baby's got her blue jeans on - Mel McDaniels *


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

Forever In Blue Jeans=Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*Forever and ever - Demis roussos*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2020)

Don't Ever Leave Me ~ Jermaine Stewart


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*If you leave me now - Chicago*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2020)

Now Is the Hour ~ Various


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

The Wonder of You ~ Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

*You make me feel brand new - the stylistics*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2020)

Make Me an Island - Joe Dolan


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*Island in the sun - Harry Belafonte*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

Island of Dreams ~ Springfields


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)

*I'll see you in my dreams- Joe Brown*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2020)

See You in September ~ The Happenings


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*September in the rain - Dinah Washington*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

Let It Rain ~ East 17


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Let it Be - The Beatles*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2020)

Let There Be Rock ~ AC/DC


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Rock around the clock - Bill Hayley *


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2020)

Rock of Ages


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Something for the ages - Hammerfall *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Something in the Water ~ Brook Fraser


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Smoke on the water -  Deep purple *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

The Water Is Over My Head ~ Rockin' Berries


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Hold your head up - argent *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

You're in My Head ~ Brian McComas


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*You're so Vain - Carly Simon*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2020)

You're the Best Thing About Me ~ U2


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*A thing called Love - Johnny Cash *


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 27, 2020)

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Go wild in the country - Bow wow wow *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

If You Gotta Go, Go Now ~ Manfred Mann


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Gotta serve somebody - Bob Dylan*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2020)

*Everybody loves Somebody sometime.~Dean Martin*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2020)

Sometimes You Can't Make It on Your Own ~ U2


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Make it on easy on yourself - the walker brothers *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm Gonna Make You Mine ~ Lou Christie


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Gonna make you a star - David Essex *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

Make Me Smile ~ Steve Harley


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

@Sparky I  Saw Steve Harley on pointless the other night , he has a full beard now in middle age ^^^^^^

*Make me an Island - Joe Dolan  *


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 2, 2020)

Can't Buy Me Love - The Beatles


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

*Love Letters in the sand Pat Boone*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

Love Me Forever ~ Four Esquires


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*forever and ever - Demis roussos *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

If Ever I See You Again ~ Roberta Flack


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

*See You In September ~ Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*You don't know me - Ray Charles *


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2020)

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? - Culture Club


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Do You Want the Truth or Something Beautiful ~ Paloma Faith


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Something tells me - Cilla Black *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2020)

Always Something There to Remind Me ~ Sandie Shaw


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*Always on my mind - Pet Shop Boys *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Always - Irving Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*Always and forever - Luther Vandross*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Always Be My Baby ~ Mariah Carey


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

*Baby I need your loving - Johnny Rivers*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Loving You Is Easy ~ Sarah McLachlan


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*You don't have to say you love me - Dusty Springfield*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

If I Say You Have a Beautiful Body Would You Hold it Against Me? - (It was sung in Last Tango in Halifax)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

..and was also a Huge hit for the Bellamy Brothers in '79...  ^^^


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone *


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 8, 2020)

Lazy Sunday Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunday Will Never Be the Same ~ Spanky & Gang


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Never Gonna Give you up - Rick Astley *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2020)

_*I'm Gonna Make You Mine  ...  Lou Christie*_


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Mother of Mine - Neil Reid *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

Mother Machree - Every Irish singer since the beginning of history  (It was in our show, of course. An Italian gentleman sang it, very well.)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*My Mother had a brother - George Michael *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Brother, Can You Spare a Dime?  - Rudy Vallee


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

He Aint Heavy, He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Brother  Louis - Hot Chocolate*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2020)

My Brother Makes the Noises for the Talkies ~ Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*My Brother Jake - Free*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

My Name Is Not Susan ~ Whitney Houston


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2020)

*Name In The Sand - Lil Skies*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Love letters in the sand - Pat Boone*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

The Love I Lost ~ Harold Melvin


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*Lost in France - Bonnie Tyler*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2020)

I Lost My Heart to a Starship Trooper ~ Sarah Brightman


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*My world is empty without you - The Supremes*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

I Left My Heart in San Francisco - Tony Bennett


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

Heart and Soul ~ Huey Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Soul To Squeeze- Red Hot Chilli Peppers *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2020)

My Soul Pleads For You ~ Simon Webbe


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*My Melancholy Baby - Tommy Edwards *


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2020)

Oh, Baby, Don't You Weep ~ James  Brown


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*Don't bring me down - ELO*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

Down in the Valley - old folk song


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2020)

Down on the Corner ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Meet me on the corner  - Lindisfarne *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

Standin' on the Corner - The Mills Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

*Standing in the shadows of love - Four tops *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2020)

Lost in the Shadows ~ Lou Gramm


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*Lost in France - Bonnie Tyler *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2020)

You Lost the Sweetest Boy ~ Mary Wells


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*You've lost that loving feeling - the righteous brothers *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2020)

Feeling Like a Fool ~ Johnny Stark


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*Walk like a man - The four seasons*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)

*Walk Like An Egyptian...The Bangles*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*You'll never walk alone - Gerry & the Pacemakers*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2020)

All Alone Am I - Helen Shapiro


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Am I That Easy to Forget ~ Patti Page


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

Am I Blue? - Billie Holliday


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

*Blue Moon ~ The Marcels*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*Harvest Moon- Neil Young*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

I See the Moon ~ Stargazers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*See my baby Jive - wizzard*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2020)

See You Later, Alligator ~ Bill Haley


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2020)

Adore You  ~  Harry Styles


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*You little trustmaker -  The Tymes *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2020)

Little Bit of Everything ~ Keith Urban


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*Everything I own - Ken Boothe *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

You Are My Everything ~ Surface


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)

*You can't roller skate in a Buffalo Herd - Roger Miller *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Buffalo Gals - Old American folk song


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2020)

*Buffalo Soldier...Bob Marley*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Soldier blue - Buffy Saint -Marie *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2020)

My World Is Blue ~ Gary Miller


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Colour my world - Petula Clark* ( I love that song)


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 24, 2020)

You're My World - Cilla Black


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2020)

The World Will Smile Again ~ Ray Conniff


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*Say it again - Don Williams*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll See You Again - Written by Noel Coward, sung by a lot of mid-20th century singers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*You can get it if you really want - Desmond Dekker *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Get Happy - Jody Garland


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2020)

Happy to Be on an Island in the Sun ~ Demis Roussos


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)

*Island Girl - Elton John* ( who is 73 today)


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2020)

Make Me an Island ~ Joe Dolan


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)

*Make me lose control - Eric Carmen *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2020)

*Beyond Control - Ra*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

* Beyond the sea - Bobby Darin *


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)

Sea Cruise  ~    Frankie Ford


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

Over the Mountain Across the Sea ~ Bobby Vinton


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

*Go rest high on that mountain - Vince Gill*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

How High Is The Mountain ~ The Illusions


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

*High School confidential - Jerry Lee Lewis*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2020)

High on Your Love ~ Debbie Jacobs


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*High - Lighthouse family *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

High Hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2020)

Rocky Mountain High  ~  John  Denver


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

High Noon - Frankie Laine


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2020)

Blue of Noon ~ David Sylvian


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

It's Only a Paper Moon - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Paper roses - Marie Osmond *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

A Rose in the Wind ~ Anggun


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

They Call the Wind Mariah - Harve Presnell


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Dust in the wind - Kansas *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

The Wayward Wind ~ Frank Ifield


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*what colour is the wind - Charlie Landsborough*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*Silver wings - Merle Haggard*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2020)

Silver Threads and Golden Needles ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*Silence is Golden - The Tremeloes *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

The Sounds of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*I love the sound of breaking glass - Nick Lowe *


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2020)

I Love to Love - Tina Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*Love me love my dog - Peter Shelley *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2020)

Love Me Like You Used To ~ Tanya Tucker


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*Like a Virgin - Madonna*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2020)

It's a Long Way to Tipperary


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2020)

It's a Long Way to Tipperary


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

It's Not That Easy ~ Lemar


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)

*It don't come easy - Ringo Starr*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

Make It Easy on Yourself ~ Walker Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*Easy Come , Easy Go - Bobby Sherman *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Don't Come Home a Drinkin' With Lovin' on Your Mind ~ Loretta Lynn


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*Don't cry for me Argentina - Various *


----------



## RubyK (Apr 6, 2020)

Big girls don't cry ~ Fergie


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Girls just wanna have fun - Cindi Lauper *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Girls Are Out to Get You ~ The Fascinations


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*You Don't Have To Be A Star - Marilyn McCoo and Billy Davis, Jr.*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Don't Bring Me Down - The Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Bring it on home to me - Sam Cooke *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

The Green Green Grass of Home.....Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*Mama I'm coming home - Ozzy Osbourne *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Mama Mia....Abba


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

My Mamma Ain't That Kind a Woman ~ Beverly Wilkes


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Honky Tonk Woman.....Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*Black Magic Woman – Santana*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

That Old Black Magic - Sinatra


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

Black Velvet Band....The Dubliners


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 9, 2020)

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

I Like It....Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2020)

It Was a Very Good Year ~ Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*In the year 2525- Zager & Evans*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Year of the Cat  ~  Al  Stewart


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 9, 2020)

Blow Money Fast - Rick Ross


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*She Works Hard for the Money ~ Donna Summer*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Going back to Year of the Cat,

Alley Cat - Bent Fabric and His Piano


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

I hadn't even noticed .... ^^^^

*Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 9, 2020)

Stray Cat Blues - Rolling Stones


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

Singing the Blues.....Eddie Cochrane (I think)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

*Singing in the rain - Gene Kelly*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

.....Rain drops Keep Falling on my Head....BJThomas


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Please Help Me, I'm Falling ~ Hank Locklin


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

*Please Mr Postman - The Marvelletes   & various *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr Tambourine Man....The Byrds


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

*Walking Man - James Taylor *


----------



## RubyK (Apr 10, 2020)

Rocket Man ~ Elton John


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Man with the Child in His Eyes.....Kate Bush


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Mother and child reunion - Paul Simon*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Sweet Child of Mine.....Guns'N'Roses


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mary's Boy Child - Harry Belafonte


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Mary had a little Lamb - Wings *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2020)

Along Comes Mary ~ The Association


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*All along the watchtower - Bob Dylan*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Gimme all your Loving...ZZ Top


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*He stopped loving her today - George Jones*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

No Milk Today....Hermans Hermits


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Milk Cow Blues - The Kinks


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Milk Train - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

The Train I'm On ~ Tony Joe White


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*Long Black Train - Josh Turner *


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 13, 2020)

As Long as He Needs Me - Shirley Bassey


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Me and My Teddy Bear ~ Rosemary Clooney


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Running Bear - Johnny Preston *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Running Up that Hill.....Kate Bush


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Build me up Buttercup - The foundations*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 13, 2020)

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go   ~   Wham!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Wake up little Susie - The Everly Brothers *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

(gosh this is bringing back memories)

Little Children.....Billy J Kramer


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*Teach your Children- Crosby , Still , Nash & Young *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Children of the Revolution....T-Rex


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*When the Children cry - White Lion*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

When Will I see You Again?.....Diana Ross


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 14, 2020)

I Drove All Night - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

Night and Day - Cole Porter


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2020)

All Day and All of the Night ~ Kinks


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

All I Want is You....Bryan Adams


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*If you can want - The Miracles  (* one of my all time fave motown songs*) *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

Any Way You Want It......Journey


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Who wants to live forever - Queen*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

Forever Autumn....Moody Blues


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2020)

Forever in Blue Jeans ~ Neil Diamond


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

Blue Suede Shoes....Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Blue ain't your colour - Keith Urban*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

How Deep is your Love.......Bee Gees


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

Deep purple - soldier of fortune


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

Purple Rain....Prince


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*September in the Rain - Dinah washington*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

I Wish It Would Rain ~ David Ruffin


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls *


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*It's a heartache - Bonnie Tyler *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

It's Not Right but It's Okay ~ Whitney Houston


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Right, said Fred.....Bernard Cribbens


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*I am I said, - Neil Diamond*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm Alive....The Hollies


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*I'm Gonna Be Strong - Gene Pitney*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

Only the Strong Survive ~ Jerry Butler


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*I will survive - Gloria Gaynor *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2020)

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow ~ Shirelles


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Love me Please......Bee Gees


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*When you're in love with a beautiful woman - Dr Hook *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Devil Woman.....Santana


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*That Ole Devil Called Love - Alison Moyet
*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Bang bang, My baby Shot Me Down....Cher


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*My baby loves Lovin'.. White Plains  *( I still have that 45 from when I bought it as a teen)


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Too Busy Thinking  About My Baby.....Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Just When You're Thinking Things Over ~ Charlatans


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Shaking All Over.....Swinging Blue Jeans


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2020)

All Of Me ~  John Legend


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*All my loving  - Beatles *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

All the Man That I Need ~ Whitney Houston


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*When I need you - leo Sayer *


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 22, 2020)

When Will I See You Again? - The Three Degrees


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*When The Night Comes - Joe Cocker*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Night Fever.....BeeGees


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

The Night We Called It a Day ~ Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Day after day... Badfinger*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

After You're Gone - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*You're the first , the last , my everything - Barry White *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

The Last Time I Saw Paris - Kate Smith


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Save the last dance for me - Drifters*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Dance the Night Away ~ Mavericks


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Let's Dance - Chris Montez *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

Lets Spend the Night Together....Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Someday we'll be together- The Supremes*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2020)

Together We Stand (Divided We Fall) - Tammy Wynette


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Stand by your man - Tammy Wynette *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

We All Stand Together ~ Paul McCartney & The Frog Chorus


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*We Didn't Start The Fire - Billy Joel*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Don't Start Crying Now ~ Them


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Crying in the Chapel - Elvis *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

In The Summertime....Mungo Jerry


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*In The Middle Of An Island* - *Tony Bennett*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

This Is My Island in the Sun.....Harry Belafonte


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

Love that song ^^^^ 


*Make me an Island - Joe Dolan*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Island of Dreams ~ Springfields


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Rock Island Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Loves me like a rock - Paul Simon *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Rock and Roll Mercenaries....Meatloaf


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Roll away the stone - Mott-the Hoople* ( I still have that original 45 from my teen years)


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Rock and Roll Never Forgets - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*The twelfth of Never - Johnny Mathis *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Never Gonna Give You Up....Rick Astley


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2020)

Now or Never   ~  Halsey


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Never Be the Sun - Dolores Keane


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Here comes the sun - The Beatles*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2020)

Here It Comes Again ~ Fortunes


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Something here in my heart  - Paper dolls *


----------



## RubyK (Apr 27, 2020)

Unbreak My Heart ~ Toni Braxton


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Two Hearts....Phil Collins


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Two Less Lonely People In The World - Air Supply*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Tea For Two - old song


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

Originally from NO NO Nannette  ^^^^  

*Have a Cuppa Tea - The Kinks  *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Have a Nice Day ~ Stereophonics


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Day after day - Badfinger *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2020)

One Fine Day....The Chiffons


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2020)

Day dream believer--The Monkees


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Do you dream of me -Michael W Smith*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2020)

You Belong To Me.....Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2020)

You Won't Find Me There ~ Pamela Moore


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Find me - David Gates*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2020)

Don't You Want Me ~ Human League


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*If you can want - Miracles...*


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

You Can Call Me Al ~ Paul Simon


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

*You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie wonder *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 2, 2020)

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone......Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream*


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Good Day Sunshine ~ Beatles


----------



## RubyK (May 2, 2020)

Sunshine & Summer ~ Faith Hill


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*Summer in the city - The lovin' spoonful*


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2020)

Living for the City ~ Stevie Wonder


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*Big City - Dandy Livingston *


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Lost In The City ~ Images


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Lost in France - Bonnie Tyler *


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Lost Without Your Love ~ David Gates


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Love Me Please....BeeGees


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*Please mr Postman  - Carpenters *


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2020)

Please Don't Send Me Away ~ Matthew Jay


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

Away in a Manger - Christmas Carol


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Slip Sliding Away - Simon & Garfunkel *


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2020)

They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! ~ Napoleon XIV


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*Take on Me - A-HA *


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2020)

Take Another Little Piece of My Heart ~ Dusty Springfield


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Little Bit Of Soap - The Jarmels*


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

With a Little Bit of Luck - from My Fair Lady


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Little Town Flirt - Del Shannon*


----------



## RubyK (May 8, 2020)

Famous in a Small Town - Miranda Lambert


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Dirty Old town - The Pogues*


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

Our Town - Iris Dement


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Town without pity - Gene Pitney*


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2020)

Without a Song ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond *


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

Annie's Song - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Look what they've done to my song Ma - Melanie *


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2020)

*Look at Me Now ~ Chris Brown *


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Don't look back in anger - Oasis *


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2020)

Don't Need the Sun to Shine to Make Me Smile ~ Gabrielle


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

You're Never Fully Dressed Without a Smile - from "Annie"


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley *


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

Never In A Million Years ~ Cara Dillon


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

The Twelfth of Never - Dolly Parton


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Tower Of Strength - Gene McDaniels*


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2020)

The View From This Tower ~ Faraquet


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

*From Here to the Moon and Back - Dolly Parton - Kris Kristofferson *


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2020)

The Whole of the Moon ~ Waterboys


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley*


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Once in a While ~ The Chimes


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*While my Guitar Gently Weeps - Beatles *


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Let Me Love You Just a While ~ Jim Reeves


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Love on the rocks - Neil Diamond *


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2020)

Rocks on the Road ~ Jethro Tull


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*The road to nowhere - The Talking Heads *


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2020)

In the Middle of Nowhere ~ Dusty Springfield


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Stuck in the middle with you - Stealers wheel *


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2020)

With or Without You ~ U2


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*You are the sunshine of my life- Stevie Wonder *


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

Where the Boys Are ~ Connie Francis


----------



## RubyK (May 20, 2020)

The Boys Are Back In Town – Thin Lizzy


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*Back in the USSR - Beatles*


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2020)

Baby, Come Back ~ Equals


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Baby Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk - Dr. Hook*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 23, 2020)

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Brown girl in the ring - Boney-M*


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2020)

Ring My Bell ~ Anita Ward


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*One last bell to answer - fifth dimension*


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2020)

One of These Nights ~ Eagles


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*These foolish things - Nat King Cole*


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2020)

Some Things Never Change ~ Supertramp


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*The twelfth of Never - Johnny Mathis *


----------



## RubyK (May 25, 2020)

*Never Say Never Again-Bee Gees*


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*Say you don't mind - Colin Blunstone *


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

You Never Bring Me Flowers - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mary1949 (May 26, 2020)

Flowers in the Rain - The Move


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*September in the rain -  Dinah Washington*


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2020)

Why Does It Always Rain on Me ~ Travis


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2020)

Give Me One Reason  ~  Tracy Chapman


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Love me for a reason - The Osmonds *


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2020)

Take Me In Your Arms - Phil Collins


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Take Good Care Of My Baby - Bobby Vee*


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2020)

Don't Take Away the Music ~ Tavares


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Don't you want me baby - Human League *


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2020)

Me and My Baby ~ Paul Overstreet


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul *


----------



## Mary1949 (May 29, 2020)

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Pour Some Sugar On Me  ~  Def Leppard


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Sugar - sugar,   The Archies *


----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2020)

Brown Sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2020)

*Brown girl in the ring - Boney M *


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)

The Ring - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Her name's got a ring to it  now-  Hawkshaw Hawkins Jnr*


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2020)

Now We Can See ~ Thermals


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*We are young - Fun*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 1, 2020)

The Young Ones - Cliff Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*The next time - Cliff Richard   *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2020)

The Only Way Is Up ~ Yazz


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Only you - Yazoo*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 2, 2020)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Owner of a Lonely Heart ~ YES


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Lonely this Christmas - Mud*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 3, 2020)

We Wish You a Merry Christmas


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

Wish You Were Her ~ Avril Lavigne


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*You light up my life - Debbie Boone*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 4, 2020)

You Are the Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Sunshine on my Shoulders  - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*My Sweet Lord - George Harrison*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2020)

How Sweet It Is To Be Loved by You ~ Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Sweet Caroline - Neal Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*How sweet it is - James Taylor*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2020)

How Can I Be Sure ~ Dusty Springfield


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Can you feel the force - The Real thing*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2020)

Can the Can -Suzi Quatro


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*Can you feel the love tonight - Elton John*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

The Way You Make Me Feel ~ Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*My way - Frank S and various *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2020)

It's My Party ~ Lesley Gore


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*My favourite waste of time - Owen Paul*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*If I could turn back time - Cher *


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

It's About Time ~ Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*It's my life - No Doubt*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2020)

It's Judy's turn to cry ~ Lesley Gore


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Tom Tom Turn Around - New World *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2020)

Around the World - Connie Francis


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*You're my world - Cilla Black*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2020)

You're Breakin' My Heart ~ Harry Nilsson


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*You're sixteen- Ringo Starr*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2020)

When You Were Sweet Sixteen ~ The Fureys


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*How sweet it is - James Taylor *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 10, 2020)

Sweets for My Sweet - The Searchers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*My Cherie Amour* -* Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

My Way - Sinatra and everybody else


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*The way we were - Barbra Streisand *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Way down yonder in New Orleans 
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*The battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2020)

New Day Dawning ~ Wynonna Judd


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Day after day- Badfinger *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2020)

After You've Gone ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Everyone's Gone to the Moon - Jonathan King*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*From here to the Moon and back - Dolly Parton*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 13, 2020)

Fly Me to the Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Paper Moon - Harold Arlen


----------



## LindaB (Jun 13, 2020)

I thought the format was a song title from the LAST word in the previous title?


----------



## LindaB (Jun 13, 2020)

Oops my bad...any word...got it!


----------



## LindaB (Jun 13, 2020)

Moon Over Miami


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2020)

Move Over Darling ~ Doris Day


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Roll over Beethoven- Chuck Berry *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Old Time Rock and Roll  - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Time in a bottle - Jim Croce*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall - Any bunch of kids on a bus


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Another Brick in the wall - Pink Floyd *


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2020)

Another Year, Another Love, Another Heartache ~ Julie Rogers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*In the year 2525 - Zager & Evans *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2020)

This Year Next Year ~ Honeycombs


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*This time I know it's for real - Donna Summer *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

As time goes by.
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*By the time I get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Thunder Rolls   Garth Brooks
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

LOL>..Ken where is the word from the last title ?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Time in a Bottle  - Jim Croce


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*If I could turn back time - Cher*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't Turn Me from Your Door ~ John Lee Hooker


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Green Door - Shakin' Stevens*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

The Wearin' of the Green - Irish folk song


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Green green grass of home - Tom Jones*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

Home  ~  Phillip  Phillips


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*When I come home - Saywecanfly*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 18, 2020)

Driving Home for Christmas - Chris Rea


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2020)

Driving in My Car ~ Madness


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*My boy lollipop- Millie small *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Lollipop Lollipop..
.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2020)

Sunshine, Lollipops, and Rainbows - Leslie Gore


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Roses and Rainbows - Julie Budd*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2020)

Bread and Roses - Judy Collins


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*I like Bread and butter - the newbeats *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 20, 2020)

I Like It - Gerrry & The Pacemakers


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

i like move it move it 
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Move on Up - Curtis Mayfield*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

On Top of Old Smokey -  Folk song


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*On the road again - Canned heat *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

On the Way to the Sky ~ Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Lucy in the sky with Diamonds - The Beatles *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*You'll always be a friend - Hot Chocolate *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2020)

You'll Never Get to Heaven  ~ Dionne Warwick


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*Heaven must have sent you - The Elgins*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Have You Seen Her ~ Chi-Lites


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

And I Love Her - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

*Love Hurts- Nazareth*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2020)

Love on a Mountain Top ~ Robert Knight


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

*Top of the world - Carpenters*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 26, 2020)

If I Ruled the World - Tony Bennett


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

*I'd like to teach the world to sing - The new seekers *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2020)

Let's All Sing Like the Birdies Sing ~ The Tweets


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

Sing a Song of Sixpence - Old nursery rhyme


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

*Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2020)

Blue Moon - The Marcels


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Under the moon of love - Showaddywaddy *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2020)

*Moon River ~Perry Como *


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Yellow River - Christie*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

Ol' Man River - From Showboat


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*Man in the middle - Bee -Gees*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2020)

Walk Straight Down the Middle ~ Kate Lift


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*Walk Like a Man - Four Seasons*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

You'll Never Walk Alone - from The Sound of Music


----------



## RubyK (Jun 29, 2020)

Tired of Being Alone - Al Green


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*You are not Alone - Michael Jackson*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

You Are the Reason ~ Calum Scott


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

All the Things You Are - By Jerome Kern, recorded by Carly Simon, Ella Fitzgerald, Barbra Streisand, and others


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

*You light up my life - Debbie Boone *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

The Light Is Coming ~ Ariana Grande


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

*Turn out the light and love me tonight - Don Williams *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

I Saw the Light - Hank Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

*The sign - Ace of Base *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

No Matter What Sign You Are ~ Supremes


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

*No matter what you are - Badfinger *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2020)

It Matters to Me ~ Faith Hill


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*It don't come easy - Ringo Starr*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm Easy - Keith Carridine


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*I'm in the mood for dancing - The Nolans *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2020)

*Dancing In The Moonlight - **King Harvest*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*What a little moonlight can do - Peggy Lee *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2020)

What Do You Want? - Adam Faith


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2020)

What in the World's Come Over You ~ Rockin' Berries


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*Colour my world - Petula Clark *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2020)

What Colour Is Your Sky ~ Jason Carroll


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

*What colour is the wind - Charlie Landsborough
*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2020)

What Is The Reason Why ~ Frank Leicher


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*Love me for a reason - The Osmonds *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Love Is All Around ~ Troggs


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2020)

All My Loving - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*Loving you - Minnie Ripperton*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2020)

From Me to You - The Beatles


----------



## RubyK (Jul 8, 2020)

We Will Rock You ~ Queen


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

Will You Love Me Tomorrow ~ Shirelles


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

*Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes) - Edison Lighthouse*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

You Are My Sunshine - old song


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*You Make Me Feel Brand New - Stylistics *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

You Make Me Feel Like Dancing ~ Leo Sayer


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Dancing on a Saturday Night- Barry Blue *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2020)

Dancing in the Dark - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Dancing in the moonlight - King Harvest*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2020)

What a Little Moonlight Can Do ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Moonlight Serenade - Glen Miller *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2020)

Moonlight Sonata - Beethoven


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*What a little Moonlight Can do - Peggy Lee*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 10, 2020)

*Can’t Fight The Moonlight  ~ LeAnn Rimes*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Can't Fight This Feeling - REO Speedwagon


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*This One's For The Children - New Kids On The Block*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 11, 2020)

Little Children - Billy J Kramer


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2020)

A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You ~ Monkees


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Me and you and a dog named Boo- Lobo*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Dog and Butterfly - Heart


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

*January Butterfly- Phil Everly *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

After the Butterfly ~ Morton Subotnick


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2020)

After the Ball - old song


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

*Day after Day- Badfinger*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2020)

Night and Day


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2020)

The Night Is Still Young ~ Billy Joel


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

*In the still of the night - Whitesnake*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2020)

*Still Raining, Still Dreaming - Jimi Hendrix*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

*It's Raining Men- The Weather girls *


----------



## connect1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Raining On Our Love - Shania Twain


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Love train- O'jays*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

Mule Train - Frankie Laine


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Long Black Train - Josh Turner*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 14, 2020)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2020)

Black Night ~ Deep Purple


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Long cool woman in a Black Dress- Hollies*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Cool Night - Paul Davis


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Tonight's the night -Rod Stewart*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2020)

Here Comes the Night ~ Them


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Here there and everywhere -Beatles*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2020)

Here It Comes Again - The Fortunes


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

I'll Never Fall in Love Again ~ Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Never Let Her Slip Away ~ Andrew Gold


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Slip sliding away - Simon & Garfunkel *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Let's Steal Away to the Hideway ~ Luther Ingram


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2020)

Hernando's Hideaway - from The Pajama Game


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2020)

*Hideaway- Kiesza... *

(feel free if you can't use the word hideaway in the next title to separate it into 2 words)


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2020)

You've Got to Hide Your Love Away ~ Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*Take my Breath away- Berlin*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

Take Me Back to Your House ~ Basement Jaxx


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

Come on-a My House - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

*The house of the rising sun - Animals *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

Here Comes the Sun - the Beatles


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

The Sun Has Got His Hat On ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

*All around my Hat - Steeleye Span*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2020)

We Have All the Time in the World ~ Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2020)

*I'd like to teach the world to sing - New Seekers*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2020)

What a Wonderful World  - Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2020)

*It's wonderful to be loved by you - Jimmy Ruffin*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

*You* are the Sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2020)

Is This the Way to Amarillo? - Tony Christie


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2020)

*This is my song - Petula Clark *


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

My My My Delilah - Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2020)

*My Girl Bill - Jim Stafford*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2020)

*The Girl from Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 24, 2020)

24 Hours from Tulsa - Gene Pitney


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

The Night Has Many Hours ~ Roger Kleier


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*Night Fever - Bee-Gees *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2020)

*Because The Night ● Patti Smith*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*I love you because - Jim Reeves*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 25, 2020)

Will you still love me tomorrow - Carole King              Getting an earworm


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*In the still of the night - Five Satins*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2020)

Still in the Game ~ Steve Winwood


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*It's all in the game - Tommy Edwards*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

Take Me Out to the Ball Game  (where they're playing to a stadium of cardboard cutouts)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*Take it to the limit - Eagles *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2020)

Take Me Home Tonight ~ Eddie Money


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*Tonight I celebrate my love for you - Peabo  bryson *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Tonight - from West Side Story


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*Someone saved my life tonight - Elton John*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2020)

Life in the Country ~ The Ebonys


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

*Take me home Country Roads - John Denver*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 28, 2020)

Every breath you *Take - *Police


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 28, 2020)

Every Time We Say Goodbye - Annie Lennox


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2020)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road ~ Elton john


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*On the road again - Willie Nelson*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

On the Road to Mandalay - Nelson Eddy


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*Keep on running - Spencer Davis *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

Running on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*Running with the Devil - Van Halen*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 29, 2020)

Devil Woman - Cliff Richard              Sorry Hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

*Long cool woman in a Black dress - Hollies *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

Long Tall Sally  - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

*Long Black Train - Josh Turner*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2020)

Last Train to San Fernando ~ Johnny Duncan


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

*Last night I didn't get to sleep at all - Fifth Dimension*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

Save the Last Dance For Me - The Drifters


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

*Why don't we just dance- Josh Turner*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 30, 2020)

Let's dance - David Bowie


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2020)

I Don't Wanna Dance ~ Eddie Grant


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

I Won't Dance - Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2020)

*Dance me to the end of love - Leonard Cohen*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

The End Is the Beginning Is the End ~ Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

*The end of the world - Skeeter Davies*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

*It's wonderful to be loved by you - Jimmy Ruffin*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2020)

It's Too Late ~ Carole King


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

*Late in the Evening - Paul Simon*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2020)

We've Watched Another Evening Waste Away ~ Mickey Gilley


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

Another Opening, Another Show - Cole Porter


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

*Show You The Way To Go - The Jacksons*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 3, 2020)

If You Gotta Go, Go Now - Manfred Mann


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2020)

*You Keep Me Hangin' On - The Supremes*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Keep Me In Mind ~ Floyd Brown


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2020)

Georgia on my Mind - Hoagy Carmichael

Er, Sparky, I think you meant Zak Brown, not Floyd.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2020)

*Say You don't mind- Colin Blunstone *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Er, Sparky, I think you meant Zak Brown, not Floyd.


_Lol, no Sunny, I really did mean Floyd Brown.._ 



Don't Leave Me This Way ~ Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 4, 2020)

I did it my Way ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

*Did your chewing gum  lose it's flavour on the bedpost overnight- Lonnie Donegan *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2020)

You're Just About to Lose Your Clown ~ Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*Cathy's Clown - Everly Brothers *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2020)

The Death of a Clown ~ Dave Davies


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins


----------



## RubyK (Aug 7, 2020)

Send Me the Pillow You Dream On ~ Connie Francis


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)

*Dream lover - Bobby Darin *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2020)

Dream About the Ocean ~ Inna


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

*Ocean Drive- Lighthouse Family *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

Baby, You Can Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

*You Don't Have To Be A Star - Marilyn McCoo and Billy Davis, Jr.*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2020)

You Don't Have to Be a Baby to Cry ~ Caravelles


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Baby's got her blue jeans on - Mel McDaniel*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

*My Melancholy Baby - Ella Fitzgerald*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*My ding-a-ling - Chuck Berry *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2020)

My One and Only Love ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*Only You - Yazoo*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Do You Love Me?  - Tevye and Golde


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*Love me Do - Beatles *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

I Love Paris - Cole Porter


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*Free man in Paris - Joni Mitchell*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2020)

The Poor People of Paris - Dean Martin


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2020)

All the People Are Talking ~ John Anderson


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

*Talk Back Trembling Lips - Johnny Tillotson*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 12, 2020)

Back in the USSR - The Beatles


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2020)

Going Back Where I Belong ~ Sugar Pie DeSanto


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Up where we belong -Joe Cocker*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2020)

I Want to Make It Up to You ~ Aretha Franklin


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

You Belong to Me - Jo Stafford


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

*You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 14, 2020)

With or Without You - U2


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2020)

Without the Bitter the Sweet Isn't as Sweet ~ Mayday Parade


----------



## Treacle (Aug 14, 2020)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

*Sweets for my sweet - Searchers*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 15, 2020)

Sweets for My Sweet - The Searchers


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*My boomerang won't come back - Charlie Drake *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

I Won't Dance - Lady Gaga


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*Let's Dance - Chris Montez *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2020)

Let's Go to San Francisco ~ Flower Pot Men


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*Show me the way to go home - Emerson - Lake & Palmer *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2020)

Show You the Way to Go ~ Jacksons


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

There's No Business Like Show Business - Irving Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

*There's a kind of hush  - Hermans' Hermits *


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hush Little Baby


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Baby, I Love Your Way - Peter Frampton*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2020)

The Way We Were ~ Barbra Streisand


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*My Way - Frank S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2020)

My Guy - Mary Wells


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*That's My Goal - Shayne Ward *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2020)

That's the Way God Planned It ~ Billy Preston


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

That's Entertainment - Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*That's When The Music Takes Me - Neil Sedaka*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2020)

Don't Take Away the Music ~ Tavares


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Take my breath away - Berlin*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2020)

Roll Me Away - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Roll Away the stone - Mott-The-Hoople*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2020)

Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay ~ Danny & the Juniors


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Here , There & Everywhere - Beatles*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2020)

Here I Go Again ~ Miracles


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

Let's Go Fly a Kite - From Mary Poppins


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

*Fly me to the moon - Ol' Blue eyes... *


----------



## Treacle (Aug 23, 2020)

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2020)

Bad  Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*Bad, Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 23, 2020)

Bad to Me ~ Billy J. Kramer


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 23, 2020)

Me and My Shadow


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*The shadow of your smile - Tony Bennett*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2020)

Smile Like You Mean It ~ The Killers


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

*I don't like Mondays' - Boomtown Rats *


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 26, 2020)

Say it Like You Mean it


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Rolling in the Deep - Adele*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2020)

How Deep Is Your Love ~ Bee Gees


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*How Long - Ace*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2020)

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Long cool woman in a Black Dress- Hollies *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2020)

A Long Time Coming, a Long Time Gone ~ Jack & The Beanstalks


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Where have all the good times gone - Kinks*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2020)

Where are You Now My Love? - Jackie Trent


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2020)

My Love Is Your Love ~ Whitney Houston


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*I love to love - Tina Charles *


----------



## Treacle (Aug 29, 2020)

Somebody to Love    -    Queen


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2020)

Somebody Changed the Lock on That Door ~ Casey Bill Weldon


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 29, 2020)

Green Door - Frankie Vaughan


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Green  Onions  ~  Mar-Kays


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*The Onion Song- Marvin Gaye*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2020)

This Song Doesn't End When It's Over ~ Morrissey


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

*I'll never get over you - Johnny Kidd & The Pirates *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey! Look Me Over! - Lucille Ball


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2020)

"*Move It On Over"~~~~~~Hank Williams*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*Move Any Mountain - Shamen*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2020)

Move to the Groove ~ Disco Four


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*Old Flames Can't Hold A Candle To You - Dolly Parton*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 1, 2020)

Candle in the Wind - Elton John


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 1, 2020)

And the Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

Along Comes Mary ~ The Association


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)

Mary's a Grand Old Name - George M. Cohan


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*A Horse with No Name - America *


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2020)

*Save A Horse - Big & Rich*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*White  Horses... Jackie Trent*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2020)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2020)

A White Sport Coat ~ Marty Robbins


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*Coat of Many Colours - Dolly Parton*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

Joseph's Coat  - From Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*Mink Coat At The Bus Stop - Rickie Lee Jones *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

You Can't Stop the Beat - from Hairspray


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2020)

*Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow! - Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*Bus Stop - The Hollies*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2020)

The Wheels on the Bus ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*No Wheels to Ride - Mott The Hoople *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

Ticket to Ride - the Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*Ride the wind - Poison*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2020)

Ride, Sally, Ride - Al Green


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2020)

Ride Like the Wind ~ Christopher Cross


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Dust in the wind - Kansas*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2020)

They Call the Wind Mariah  - Harve Presnell


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*I Guess that's why they call it the Blues- Elton John*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2020)

I Guess I'll Miss the Man ~ Supremes


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

*Man in the Middle - Bee-Gees*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Mr Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

*Walking Man- James Taylor *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2020)

Walking After Midnight ~ Patsy Cline


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2020)

In the Midnight Hour ~ Wilson Pickett


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

*In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2020)

The Night Has a Thousand Eyes ~ Bobby Vee


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*Whatever Gets You Through the Night - John Lennon                 *


----------



## RubyK (Sep 9, 2020)

Dance the Night Away ~ Van Halen


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*Dance with my Father Again - Luther Vandross*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2020)

Dance with the Devil ~ Cozy Powell


----------



## Treacle (Sep 11, 2020)

Devil Gate Drive - Susy Quatro


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*Dance with the Devil - Cozy Powell *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

Last Dance  ~  Donna Summer


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*Last Christmas - Wham *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2020)

The Last Time ~ Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2020)

Time Is On My Side  ~  Rolling Stones


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2020)

My Funny Valentine - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

My boomerang won't come back - Charlie Drake


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

I Won't Dance - Fred Astaire


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Dance To The Music - Sly & The Family Stone*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2020)

The Music of the Night


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2020)

The Music's No Good Without You ~ Cher


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*I Can't Smile Without You"- Barry Manilow*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Smile - Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*The Shadow of your smile - Tony Bennett*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2020)

Me and My Shadow - Fred Astaire


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2020)

Love Me With All of Your Heart - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2020)

Love Me Like There's No Tomorrow ~ Freddie Mercury


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*Looks like we made it - Barry Manilow*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2020)

If Looks Could Kill ~ Heart


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Licence to kill - Gladys Knight*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2020)

Don't Kill Our Love ~ Billy Swan


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Don't Know Much - Linda Ronstadt and Aaron Neville*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2020)

You'll Never Know - Al Martino


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*Do you want to know a secret- Billy J Kramer*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

My Secret Love - Doris Day


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2020)

I Love to Love - Tina Charles


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2020)

Love Will Keep Us Together ~ Captain & Tennille


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*Will you still love me tomorrow - The Shirelles*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Tomorrow - from Annie


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2020)

Tomorrow is Another Day - Sweetheart Surgery


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Day after Day - Badfinger *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2020)

After You've Gone ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Everyone's gone to the Moon- Jonathan King*


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

Moon River - Audrey Hepburn?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Paper Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2020)

Paper Roses - Marie Osmond


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2020)

Red Roses for a Blue Lady ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*Once in a blue moon- Earl Thomas Conley *


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Ruby's shoes -Lori McKenna*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2020)

Walk a Mile in My Shoes ~ Joe South


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

I Walk the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Walk of Life- Dire Straits*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

Life Upon the Wicked Stage - from Showboat


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*The Good Life - Tony Bennett *


----------



## Treacle (Sep 25, 2020)

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*I'm into something Good - Herman's Hermits *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

Good Morning, Baltimore - from Hairspray


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Early in the Morning _ Vanity Fayre *


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

In the Morning ~ Jack Johnson


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*The Next Time - Cliff Richard *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*If I only had time - John Rowles *


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 26, 2020)

Time is on My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*Wild side of life - Hank Thompson*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2020)

Side By Side - Kay Starr


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

This Side of Love ~ Terence Trent D'Arby


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*This time I know it's for real- Donna Summer *


----------



## RubyK (Sep 26, 2020)

A Real Slow Drag - Scott Joplin


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*Ain't nothing like the real thing - Aretha Franklin*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

The Thing - Phil Harris


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2020)

Ain't Nothing Like the Real Thing ~ Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*Nothings' gonna stop us now- Starship..*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

You Can't Stop the Beat - another one from Hairspray


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*You Can't Roller Skate In A Buffalo Herd - Roger Miller*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2020)

You Can't Do That ~ Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*You to me are everything - The Real Thing *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

You Are Love - from Showboat


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2020)

*Love Letters in the sand ~ Pat Boone*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Remember walking in the sand - shangrilas *


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 2, 2020)

Walking in the Rain - The Walker Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*September in the Rain - Dinah Washington*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2020)

See You in September ~ The Happenings


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

* It Might as well rain until September- Carole King*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2020)

We Might as Well Forget It ~ Bob Wills


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

*Forget about the boy - Thoroughly modern Millie ensemble*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 4, 2020)

Don't Forget to Remember Me - The Bee Gees


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2020)

Don't. Elvis


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2020)

Don't Be Stupid, You Know I Love You ~ Shania Twain


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*Something Stupid - Frank & Nancy Sinatra *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2020)

Something Tells Me Something's Gonna Happen Tonight ~ Cilla Black


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Wonderful Tonight- Eric Clapton*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Welcome to my world- Jim Reeves*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2020)

You're My World - Cilla Black


----------



## Treacle (Oct 6, 2020)

My Boomerang won't come back - Charlie Drake


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2020)

You Won't See Me ~ Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

You Don't Own Me - Lesley Gore


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

*You Don't Have To Be A Star - Marilyn McCoo and Billy Davis, Jr.*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Bus Stop - The Hollies*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2020)

You Can't Stop the Beat - from Hairspray


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Stop in the name of love - Hollies*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2020)

That's Not My Name ~ Ting Tings


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Her name's got a ring to it now  - Hawkshaw Hawkins jnr *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Don't Ring-A Da Bell  ~ Alma Cogan


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*Ring my bell - Anita Ward *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2020)

If I Were a Bell ~ Frankie Laine


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

*One last bell to answer - The 5th Dimension*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 9, 2020)

Bell Bottom Blues ~ Derek and the Dominos


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*When the stars go blue- The Corrs*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2020)

Stars Fell on Alabama - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2020)

Going Home to the Country ~ Dick Damron


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2020)

Country Roads - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*Go Wild in the Country - Bow Wow Wow*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2020)

Wild One ~ Bobby Rydell


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Born to be wild - Steppenwolf*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 12, 2020)

Born Free - Matt Monroe


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2020)

Free as a Bird ~ Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*I'm like a bird - Nelly Furtado*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2020)

Man! I Feel Like A Woman! ~ Shania Twain


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*Walking man - James Taylor*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

*The Candy Man- Sammy Davies Junior*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2020)

Mr Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

*Mr Blue Sky - ELO*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)

The Sky Is Crying ~ Elmore James


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

*Crying in the chapel - Elvis *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2020)

*I've Got Tears in My Ears from Lying on My Back in My Bed While I Cry Over You - Homer and Jethro*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

*Back in Baby's arms - Patsy Cline*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 14, 2020)

Lying in the Arms of Mary - The Sutherland Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Mary's boy child  - Harry Belafonte*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2020)

Mad About the Boy ~ Dinah Washington


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*The only living boy in New York - Simon & Garfunkel *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2020)

I Only Have Eyes for You ~ Art Garfunkel


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2020)

Only the lonely ---Roy Orbison


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)

*Only Time ● Enya*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

*Only You - The platters*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)

You Don't Own Me ~ Lesley Gore


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

*Don't you want me baby - The Human League *


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

Baby I'm a want you - Bread


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

*You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

Sunshine On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

*Sunshine of your love - Cream*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 17, 2020)

Sunshine on my shoulders - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*My ding-a-ling- Chuck Berry*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

You Are My Destiny ~ Paul Anka


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*You Don't Have To Be A Baby To Cry - The Caravelles*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

Cry - Johnny Ray


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*No woman no Cry- Bob Marley*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 18, 2020)

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Long cool woman in a black dress - Hollies*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

Bess, You Is My Woman Now - from Porgy and Bess


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2020)

*You are my special Angel ~Bobby Helms*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

You Are the Reason ~ Calum Scott


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Reason to Believe - Rod Stewart*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2020)

I Believe - The Bachelors


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2020)

I Love Paris - Cole Porter


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2020)

Love Me for a Reason ~ Osmonds


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*Reason to Believe- Rod Stewart*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2020)

I Believe in You ~ Peggy Lee


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*You've  got me dangling on a string- Chairman of the board*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 20, 2020)

Me and Julio down by the school yard - Paul Simon


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*School's out - Alice Cooper*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2020)

Out of the Blue ~ Miles Davis


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*Caribbean Blue - Enya*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Blue Velvet


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)

*Song Sung Blue- Neil Diamond*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 22, 2020)

Annie's Song - John Denver


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

You Gave My Heart a Song to Sing ~ Bobby Byrd


----------



## Treacle (Oct 23, 2020)

Sing a Song - Carpenters


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

The 59th Street Bridge Song - Paul Simon


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

*Water under the Bridge - Adele*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2020)

Under the Bridges of Paris - Dean Martin


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2020)

Under Your Thumb ~ Godley & Creme


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

*Your sixteen- Ringo Starr*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2020)

Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2020)

*Sixteen Reasons Why I Love You~Connie Stevens  *


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 24, 2020)

Only Sixteen - Dr. Hook


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2020)

Only Time - Enya


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

*God only knows - Beach Boys *


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2020)

God Bless the Child—Billie Holiday


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

*The man with the child in his eyes - Kate Bush *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2020)

With a Little Help from My Friends ~ Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*Help me Rhonda - Beach Boys *


----------



## Treacle (Oct 27, 2020)

Me and My Shadow - Flanagan & Allen? - Various


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*Walking In The Shadow Of The Blues - Whitesnake*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2020)

Just Walking in the Rain ~ Johnnie Ray


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*September in the Rain - Dinah Washington*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2020)

Don't Be Left Out in the Cold ~ Los Bravos


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

*Baby it's cold outside -Various*


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm Your Baby Tonight....Whitney Houston


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

*The way you look tonight - Frank Sinatra *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2020)

Tonight We Have the Stars ~ Bryan Adams


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*I want to see the bright lights tonight - Richard & Linda Thompson*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)

*Bright Lights, Bigger City - Cee Lo Green*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*Big City -Dandy Livingstone*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 30, 2020)

Big Bad John - Johnny Cash


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 30, 2020)

Little Bitty Big John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*A little bitty tear - Burl Ives *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You ~ Monkees


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*Crazy little thing called love - Queen*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 31, 2020)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Treacle (Oct 31, 2020)

Crazy Horses - Osmonds


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*White Horses - Jackie Lee*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 2, 2020)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree  ~   Brenda Lee


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

*Rockin' Robin -  Jackson 5*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2020)

A Rockin' Good Way, to Mess Around and Fall in Love ~ Dinah Washington & Brook Benton


----------



## Treacle (Nov 3, 2020)

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2020)

*I'm not in love - 10CC*


----------



## Treacle (Nov 4, 2020)

Love Me Do - Beatles


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 4, 2020)

Do You Want to Know a Secret? - Billy J. Kramer


----------



## RubyK (Nov 4, 2020)

Do You Know The Way to San Jose? ~ Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2020)

There Must Be a Way ~ Frankie Vaughan


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)

*All things must pass - Paul McCartney *


----------



## Treacle (Nov 5, 2020)

Please release me - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

Ooops not got a word from the previous title ^^^  @Treacle...


----------



## Treacle (Nov 7, 2020)

Sorry @hollydolly - think I didn't check we were at 72


----------



## Treacle (Nov 7, 2020)

All Around my Hat - Steeleye Span


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2020)

Rocking Around The Christmas Tree  ~ Brenda Lee


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*Rocking Robin - Michael Jackson*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2020)

Rocking into the Night ~ 38 Special


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*Night Fever- Bee-Gees*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2020)

All Night Long ~ Lionel Richie


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2020)

All My Loving - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*Loving you - Minnie Ripperton*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2020)

You Don't Know What to Do ~ Mariah Carey


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't laugh at me  - Norman Wisdom


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 10, 2020)

I Just Don't Know What to do With Myself - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't Know What You Got Till It's Gone ~ Tom Keifer


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2020)

Stop Thinking About You ~ Betty Who


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Stop in the name of love - Hollies*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2020)

Never Stop Loving Me ~ Su-Dora


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

*Stop, look, listen to your heart - Stylistics *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

Look for the Silver Lining ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

*Silver Machine - Hawkwind *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

Silver Threads Among the Gold - very old song


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

*Silver threads and Golden Needles - Various *


----------



## Autumn72 (Nov 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Silver threads and Golden Needles - Various *


Silver Bells


----------



## Autumn72 (Nov 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Silver threads and Golden Needles - Various *


Silver Bells


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

Carol of the Bells (and now I can't get it out of my head!)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

*Oh Carol- Neil Sedaka*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh No Not My Baby ~ Manfred Mann


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2020)

*My baby loves lovin'... White Plains*  ( one of the first singles I ever bought)


----------



## Treacle (Nov 17, 2020)

Love to love you baby - Donna Summer


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Love me Do- Beatles*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2020)

Do You Love Me?  Tevya and Golde


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Do The Funky Chicken - Rufus Thomas*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2020)

Play That Funky Music ~ Wild Cherry


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*That'll be the day - Buddy Holly*


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

*If Today Was Your Last Day – Nickelback*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Last Christmas - Wham *


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

Last Friday Night-Katty Perry


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

*Friday on my mind - Easybeats *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

Georgia on my Mind - Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 18, 2020)

Always on My Mind - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

*Always & Forever - Heatwave *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2020)

Always True to You in My Fashion ~ Various


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2020)

* Me and Bobby McGee ~Janis Joplin*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

*Me and you and a dog named Boo - Lobo*


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

Black Dog-Led Zeppelin


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Black Night -  Deep Purple *


----------



## Treacle (Nov 19, 2020)

Black Magic Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2020)

That Old Black Magic - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Magic Moments - Perry Como*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2020)

You Can Do Magic ~ America


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Can you feel the force-  The Real Thing *


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Can you feel it-The Jacksons


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*Can the Can- Suzi Quatro*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

Who Can I Turn To ~ Shirley Bassey


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*Who are you - The Who*


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

We Will Rock *You* - Queen


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Will You Be There In the Morning ~ Heart


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

Angel Of The *Morning*-Juice Newton


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*Morning has broken - Cat Stevens *


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

5 o'clock in the morning" T Pain&Lily Allen​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*It's 5 o'clock somewhere - Alan Jackson, Jimmy Buffett*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2020)

Somewhere Beyond the Sea ~ Bobby Darin


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2020)

Somewhere - West Side Story


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*Somewhere over the Rainbow- Eva Cassidy and many others *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

Move Over Darling ~ Doris Day


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*Move closer - Phyllis Nelson*


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2020)

I Feel the Earth *Move* - Carole King


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*Feel the need -Detroit Emerald*s


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

I Need Your Loving ~ Human League


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Need you tonight - INXS*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

*Tonight* the World Dies-Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*I'd like to teach the world to sing- The new seekers *


----------



## aron (Nov 24, 2020)

Welcome to My World-Jim Reeves


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*My Empty Arms- Jackie Wilson*


----------



## aron (Nov 24, 2020)

Lay down your arms - Anne Shelton


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Lay down Sally - Eric Clapton*


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)

Mustang Sally-The Commitments


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Long Tall Sally - Little Richard *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

Long and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*The Road to Hell - Chris Rea*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 25, 2020)

Bat Out of Hell - Meatloaf


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Time is running out - Oasis*


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2020)

*Time after Time ~Frank Sinatra*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Time in a bottle - Jim Croce*


----------



## RubyK (Nov 25, 2020)

Bottle of Red Wine - Eric Clapton


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Two More Bottles of Wine - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Red red wine - UB40


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2020)

Wine, Women, and Song - a waltz by Strauss  (probably that title is sexist)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

This Song Doesn't End When It's Over ~ Morrissey


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

In the *End*-Linkin Park


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*In your eyes -  Peter Gabriel *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2020)

In the Still of the Night ~ Five Satins


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

The *Night* Has A Thousand Eyes-Bobby Vee


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Can't take my eyes off you - Andy Williams *


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2020)

You Belong to me ~The Duprees


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

We Belong-Pat Benatar


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*We Will Rock You - Queen*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Will It Go Round in Circles ~ Billy Preston


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*All my life's a circle - New Seekers *


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

My Funny Valentine ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Funny how love can be - Ivy League*


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Is this *love* - Whitesnake


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*This One's For The Children - New Kids On The Block*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 29, 2020)

Little Children - Billy J. Kramer


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2020)

Little Bitty Pretty One ~ Frankie Lymon


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2020)

Little Boxes - Malvina Reynolds


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Crazy *Little* thing called love- Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Oh you pretty things - David Bowie *


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 30, 2020)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Long Cool woman in a black dress- Hollies*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

*Long Tall Sally - The Beatles*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2020)

How Long Has This Been Going On ~ Van Morrison


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

On My Own  - Les Miz


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Everything I own - Ken Booth*


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

My Everything-Ariana Grande


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*My World Is Empty Without You - The Supremes*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2020)

*My Special Angel ~Bobby Vinton*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Pretty little angel eyes- Showaddywaddy *


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2020)

*Pretty Woman ~Roy Orbison*


----------



## RubyK (Nov 30, 2020)

When A Man Loves A *Woman* – Percy Sledge


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*When will I be loved - Phil Everly *


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2020)

When Will I See You Again? - The Three Degrees


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

Where Are You Christmas  ~  Faith Hill


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

A House Is Not a Home ~ Dionne Warwick


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*This old house - Rosemary Clooney *


----------



## RubyK (Dec 1, 2020)

The House You Live In ~ Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*The twist - Chubby Checker*


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

Twist and Shout- The Beatles


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2020)

Heart and Soul ~ Huey Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Unchain My Heart- Joe Cocker*


----------



## Treacle (Dec 2, 2020)

Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2020)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2020)

Owner of a Lonely Heart ~ Yes


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*Hey there Lonely Girl - Eddie Holman*


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Big Girls Don't Cry – Fergie


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2020)

Don't Get Me Down  ~ Chainsmokers


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Going Down-Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*Going Up The Country - Canned Heat*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Word *Up* - Cameo


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*Up where we belong - Joe Cocker *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2020)

You Belong to Me ~ Patti Page


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*Me* *And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

*School'*s out- Alice Cooper


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Go on to school- Jimmy Reed*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Go In and Out the Window ~ Various


----------



## Treacle (Dec 4, 2020)

In My Life    - Beatles


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

It's my* life* - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Life on Mars - Bowie *


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

The Good *Life*-Three Days Grace


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*I'm into something Good- Hermans' Hermits *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm a Lonely Little Petunia in an Onion Patch - Imogen Heap


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)

*Lonely Days ¤ Bee Gees*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

Days of Wine and Roses ~ Tony Bennett


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2020)

_One Dozen Roses - Harry James_


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

*One*-U2


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*One Moment In Time - Whitney Houston*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

If I Only Had Time ~ John Rowles


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*Only you - The Platters*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2020)

*Only the Lonely ~Roy Orbison*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*hey there Lonely Girl- Eddie Holman*


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

*Girl*s just want to have fun - Cindy Lauper


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*if you can want - Miracles*


----------



## Prairie dog (Dec 6, 2020)

All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth-The Chipmunks


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2020)

Tea For Two - Doris Day


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*English Tea - Paul McCartney *


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Tea for One- Led Zeppelin


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*One fine day- Carpenters*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2020)

One Day at a Time - Merle Haggard


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*One Tin Soldier - Coven*


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

Toy _*Soldiers*_ – Martika


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Old Toy Trains - Roger Miller *


----------



## RubyK (Dec 8, 2020)

Grow Old With Me - Tom Odell


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*My old man's a dustman - Lonnie Donegan*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2020)

My One and Only Love ~ Various


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*One fine day - Chiffons*


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

*One* is the loneliest number- The Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

One - from A Chorus Line


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

*One last love song - Beautiful South*


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

Save the best for *last* -Venessa Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

*Save your kisses for me - Brotherhood of Man *


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

* Save Me From Myself- Christina Aguilera *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

Save the Last Dance For Me - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## RubyK (Dec 10, 2020)

Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me by Elton John & George Michael


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Here comes the Sun - Beatles*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Our House - Madness *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2020)

Ain't Nothin' But a House Party ~ Showstoppers


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

House of the Rising Sun-The Animals


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Our House- Madness*


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

My House-Flo Rida


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*My World Is Empty Without You - The Supremes*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 12, 2020)

You're My World - Cilla Black


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

*Wonderful* Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*In the air tonight- Phil Collins*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2020)

The Air That I Breathe ~ Hollies


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*That's What Friends Are For - Dionne Warwick*


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

You're my best friend - Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*You've  got a friend - Carole King*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2020)

You've Got to Hide Your Love Away ~ Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Got to get you into my life - Beatles*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

I've Got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts - Merv Griffin


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Lovely Day - Bill Withers*


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

Beautiful Day- U2


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 15, 2020)

Lazy Sunday Afternoon - The Small Faces


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*Raining on Sunday - Keith Urban *


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)

Purple *Rain* - Prince


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*September in the rain - Dinah Washington*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2020)

Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head ~BJ Thomas


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Keep on running - Spencer Davis Group *


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 16, 2020)

Running Scared - Roy Orbison


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*The Running Kind - Merle Haggard*


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)

It's a *kind* of magic -Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*Magic moments - Perry Como*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

It's Magic - Doris Day


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2020)

*You can do Magic - Limmie & the family Cooking*


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

You *can* leave your hat on - Joe Cocker


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*All around my hat - Steeleye Span *


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2020)

Wherever I Lay My Hat - Paul Young


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)

*The Lady In Red ~ Chris de Burgh*


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

Little *Red* Corvette - Prince


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*99 Red Balloons - Nina *


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2020)

Lady in Red - Chris De Burgh


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

*She's a lady - Tom Jones *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2020)

Three Times a Lady ~ Commodores


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

*The times they are a'changing - Bob Dylan*


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Feels Like the First *Time -* Foreigner


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

*Feels like I'm in love - Kelly Marie *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2020)

Do You Love Me ~ Contours


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Do You Want To Know A Secret - The Beatles*


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

*Secret*s - OneRepublic


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*The secrets that you keep - Mud *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*Keep Me In Your Heart ☆ Warren Zevon*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Total eclipse of your heart - Bonnie Tyler *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2020)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Heart of Glass - Blondie*


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)

Castle of Glass- Linkin Park


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*A man and his castle - Harry Nilsson*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2020)

Castle in the Sky ~ Marty Robbins


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Ghost Riders in the Sky - Gordon Macrea


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Mr Blue Sky - ELO*


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm blue-Eiffel 65


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Blue ain't your colour - Keith Urban *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2020)

*Blue Moon ~The Marcels*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Blue Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 24, 2020)

Blue is the Colour - Chelsea Football Team


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2020)

The Grass is Blue - Dolly Parton


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

*Green green grass of home - Tom Jones*


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

Won't Go Home Without You – Maroon 5


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

*Mama I'm coming home - Ozzy O *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2020)

My Mamma Said ~ Aqua


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)

*I am I said, - Neil Diamond *


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

*I *Ain't Hiding - The Black Crowes


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*I Don't Blame You At All - The Miracles*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2020)

Blame it on the Boogie - The Jacksons


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Blame it on the pony Express- Johnny Johnston & The bandwagon*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2020)

Don't Blame It on the Girl ~ Red Foley


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Don't you want me baby - Human League*


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

*Love To Love You Baby - Donna Summers*​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

*Do you love me - Beatles*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2020)

Love me Tender ~Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*A thing called love- Johnny Cash*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2020)

I Almost Called Your Name ~ Linda Martell


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

Say my *name *- Destiny's child


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Say you don't mind- Colin Blunstone*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2020)

Say You Love Me ~ Fleetwood Mac


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Love in the afternoon - Barbra Streisand *


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

Afternoon Delight-Starland Vocal Band​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

Tish said:


> Afternoon Delight-Starland Vocal Band​


( oh no....earworm, earworm )


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

*Lazing on a Sunday Afternoon - Queen*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Kris Kristoffersen


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

*Don't bring me down - ELO*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2020)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Neil Diamond & Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

I Don't Want to Play in Your Yard - Old children's song


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

I Want To Break Free - Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

*If you can want - Smokey robinson & The Miracles *


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

If I can turn back time - Cher


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*Back to Black - Amy Winehouse*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2020)

That old Black Magic ~ Louie Prima


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*You can do magic - Limmie and the family cookin' *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2020)

*You belong to me ~The Duprees*


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

We Belong Together -Mariah Carey​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*Tonight you belong to me - Prudence & Patience*


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

In the air tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

*The air that I breathe- Hollies*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2021)

Love Is in the Air ~ John Paul Young


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

*Love in the first degree- Bananarama *


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

*36 Degrees-Placebo*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Go Get That Degree Focus On Me - Vedo*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2021)

Got to Get You Off My Mind ~ Solomon Burke


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Mind games - John Lennon*


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Wicked game- Chris Isaac


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*Games people play - Joe South*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Play the Drama to the End ~ Margie Ball


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

In the end -Linkin Park


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

*In The Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett*


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

After Midnight-Eric Clapton


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)

*Midnight at the oasis - Maria Muldaur *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2021)

At the Hop ~ Danny & the Juniors


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*The games people play - Joe South*


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

Play the game - Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*It's all in the game - Tommy Edwards *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2021)

The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*I am a walrus - Beatles *


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

I Am Australian- The Seekers​


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*I who have nothing - Tom Jones*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2021)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now ~ Starship


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2021)

You Can't Stop the Beat - Hairspray


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Stop in the name of love - Supremes*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2021)

Love me Tender ~ Elvis Presley


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Love Of My Life - The Everly Brothers*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2021)

In My Life - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

*My Girl Bill - Jim Stafford*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2021)

Who's That Girl? ~ Eurythmics


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Who's next- Baba O'Riley


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*The next time - Cliff Richard *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2021)

No Time for Dreaming ~ Charles Bradley


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*Time in a Bottle -Jim Croce*


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Message in a bottle - The Police


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*The bottle let me down - Merle Haggard
*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2021)

Don't Bring Me Down ~ E L O


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

When The Sun Goes Down - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

*Don't let the sun go down on me - Elton John*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2021)

Don't Let the Stars Get in Your Eyes - Perry Como


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2021)

*Bright Eyes - Art Garfunkel *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 12, 2021)

Those Brown Eyes - Johnny McEvoy


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

*I'm a tiger - Lulu *


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Tiger in a Spotlight - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

*In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2021)

My Eyes Adored You ~  Frankie Valli


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2021)

Sarah Brown Eyes - from Ragtime


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Brown girl in the ring- Boney-M *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2021)

Ring My Bell ~ Anita Ward


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Ring Them Bells - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)

*Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2021)

This Wheel's on Fire ~ Julie Driscoll


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

*Fight Fire With Fire — Metallica*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

*Light my Fire - Doors*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2021)

You Light Up My Life ~ Debby Boone


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

Bring Me To Life ~Evanescence


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

*Walk of life - Dire Straits *


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)

Walkin on Sunshine ~Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Walking on the sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Walking man- James Taylor *


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Simple Man – Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2021)

Man-Eater ~Hall and Oates


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Man in the middle - Bee-Gees*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 18, 2021)

Middle of Nowhere - Hot Hot Heat


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Nowhere to Run ~ Martha & Vandellas


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen​


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

Born in the USA  - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Born too late - ponytails *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Too Late for Tears ~ Rainbow


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

*"Tears on My Pillow" ~ Little Anthony*


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Tears Are Not Enough - ABC


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

*Tears for souvenirs - Ken Dodd*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2021)

Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

This Is Your Song ~ Ronan Keating


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

This is it -Kenny Loggins


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*This Little Girl Of Mine - The Everly Brothers*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2021)

This Little Light of Mine


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2021)

You are Mine ~ Frankie Avalon


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

You are my everything - Ariana Grande


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Everything I own - Ken Boothe*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 22, 2021)

If I Ruled the World - Harry Secombe


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*I'd like to teach the world  to sing - The new seekers*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2021)

Sing for Your Supper ~ Count Basie


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

Sing a Song - The Carpenters​


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Tower of Song—Leonard Cohen*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2021)

If I Was a Tower of Strength - Frankie Vaughan


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

If I Were a Carpenter - Johnny Cash​


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*I Was Only Joking - Rod Stewart*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 24, 2021)

Only You - The Platters


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*Only the lonely - Roy Orbison *


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

So Lonely - The Police


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*Something inside so strong - Labi Siffre *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2021)

Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart ~ Gene Pitney


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 25, 2021)

Hold Me Close - David Essex


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2021)

I Want to Hold Your Hand - the Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*what do you want  - Adam faith *


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

What Will It Take - 3 T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*What now my love - Elvis*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

Both Sides Now - Joni Mitchell


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*If you leave me now - Chicago*


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Leaving - Petshop boys


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

The Leaving of Liverpool - The Clancy Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Long-haired lover from Liverpool- Jimmy Osmond*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2021)

How Long Has This Been Going On ~ Van Morrison


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Going To A Go-Go - The Miracles*


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

My Way - Frank Sinatra

(I was just watching an episode of Better Call Saul, a series that I love, and the people were sitting in a Mexican-style restaurant. The series takes place in Albuquerque. The background music was driving me crazy; what IS that song? Turns out it was My Way, being sung in Spanish!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*My Little Town - Simon and Garfunkel*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

Little Town Flirt ~ Del Shannon


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

The Boys are back in town - Busboys


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2021)

A Town without Pity ~Gene Pitney


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

*Costafine town- Splinter*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

This town is our town - The Go-Gos


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

*Ruby don't take your love to town - Kenny Rogers *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2021)

Our Town - Iris Dement


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Our Day Will Come  - Amy Winehouse


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

*Day after Day- Badfinger*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

Day By Day - from Godspell


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

Day O - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

Night and Day - Cole Porter


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

One Night With You - Elvis Presley


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

You Shook Me All Night Long – AC/DC


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*Rainy night in Georgia - Brook Benton*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2021)

Raining in my Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls


----------



## StarSong (Jan 30, 2021)

Love that song, @Tish!

Raining Blood - Slayer
(I became a death metal fan when my kids embraced the genre.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*A Rainy Night in Soho—The Pogues*


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 30, 2021)

Another Saturday Night -- Sam Cooke


----------



## connect1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Texas On A Saturday Night - Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2021)

*Dancing on a Saturday night... Barry Blue *


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 31, 2021)

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

God Save the Queen - British anthem, not the "other" one!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

Save the Last Dance for Me - The Drifters


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Dance For You - Beyoncé


----------



## connect1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Dance Into The Light - Phil Collins


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 31, 2021)

Light my Fire - The Doors


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2021)

You Light up my life ~ Debby Boone


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*What is life ?..George Harrison*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

Isn't Life Strange - Moody Blues


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Walk of Life - Dire Straits*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

Walk Like a Man - Four Seasons


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Walking Man- James Taylor *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 1, 2021)

Man on the Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*From here to the moon and back - Dolly Parton *


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

To the moon and back - Savage Garden


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

Moon River ~Perry Como


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

To the moon and back - Savage Garden


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

Lookin' Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Back in baby's arms - Patsy Cline*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

Back in the Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Saddle Up - David Christie...*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 1, 2021)

Up Up and Away - The 5th Dimension


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

*Slip Sliding away - Paul Simon*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 2, 2021)

You've Got to Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

*You've Made Me So Very Happy - Blood, Sweat and Tears*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2021)

You've Got Your Troubles ~ Fortunes


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2021)

You've Lost that Loving Feeling - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 2, 2021)

Hooked on a Feeling - B.J. Thomas


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

*Here comes that rainy day feeling again - Fortunes *


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 2, 2021)

Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Sitting in the rain - Radio Stars


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2021)

Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2021)

"*Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head" B.J. Thomas*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 2, 2021)

My Head Hurts, My Feet Stink and I Don't Love Jesus - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Don't you want me baby ? ^^^^^^^ .... Human League*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2021)

My Baby Just Cares for Me ~ Nina Simone


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 3, 2021)

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*I got you Babe - Sonny & Cher*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

You've Got Your Troubles I've Got Mine - The Fortunes


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

I've Got My Love to Keep Me Warm - Billie Holiday


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

My Girl- The Temptations


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*You're going to lose that girl - Beatles *


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 4, 2021)

American Girl -Tom Petty


----------



## StarSong (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey Girl - Freddie Scott


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 4, 2021)

Brown Girl in the Ring - Boney M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*Ring my bell - Anita Ward*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2021)

This Diamond Ring ~ Gary Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*Shine on you crazy diamond - David Gilmour *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2021)

Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend - Carol Channing


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*You've got a friend - James Taylor*


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

You're My Best Friend — Queen


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 4, 2021)

My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

My Girl - Otis Redding


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

Girl, You'll be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 5, 2021)

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*if you can want - Smokey Robinson*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 6, 2021)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2021)

I Can't Stop Loving You - Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*You can't always get what you want - Rolling Stones *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2021)

You Were Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Always and forever- Heatwave*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2021)

Forever Young - Boy Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Young Guns - Wham*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2021)

Keep Young and Beautiful ~ Various


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2021)

Beautiful Day - U2


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Everything is Beautiful - Ray Stevens *


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 6, 2021)

It's a Beautiful Day - Michael Buble


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Day after day- Badfinger*


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

If Today Was Your Last Day – Nickelback.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 6, 2021)

Night and Day - (Cole Porter) Various Artists


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*Black Night - Deep Purple*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 6, 2021)

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## RubyK (Feb 7, 2021)

Back to Black ~ Amy Winehouse


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Back in the USSR - The Beatles


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 7, 2021)

If I Could Turn Back Time - Cher


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Time After Time - Cindy Lauper


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 7, 2021)

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Genie in a Bottle - Christina Aguilera


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*Bottle of smoke - Pogues*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2021)

Bottle of Sunshine ~ Milkshake


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 8, 2021)

Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

*My Sacrifice - Creed *​


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

My Funny Valentine - sung by everybody


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*Funny How Time Slips Away - Willie Nelson*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 9, 2021)

Go Away Little Girl - Donny Osmond


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

*My Girl - The Temptations*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2021)

This is My Life - Shirley Bassey


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*Walk of life - Dire Straits *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Life Upon the Wicked Stage - from Showboat


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

*All the world is a stage - slade *


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

It's a wonderful world - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 9, 2021)

I've Got The World on a String - Michael Buble


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2021)

*Puppet on a string - Sandie Shaw*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm Your Puppet ~ James & Bobby Purify


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm in Love With a Wonderful Guy - from South Pacific


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2021)

*My guy - Mary wells*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 10, 2021)

Guys and Dolls - Frank Sinatra (from the movie).


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2021)

*Rag Doll - Four seasons*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2021)

Maple Leaf Rag - Scott Joplin


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Four-leaf clover - The Kooks


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm Looking Over a Four Leaf Clover - Various artists


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Don't dream it's over - crowded house*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 11, 2021)

All I Have to do is Dream - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2021)

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Doris Day


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Do you dream of me - Crystal Gale *


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 11, 2021)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

A Head Full of Dreams—Coldplay.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2021)

A  Heart Full of Love - Les Miz again


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*Total eclipse of the heart - Bonnie Tyler*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 11, 2021)

Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)

Heart and Soul -Huey Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*hey soul sister -Train*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Body and Soul - John Coltraine


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 12, 2021)

Shake Ya Body - Tyra Banks


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*Shake, Rattle and Roll - Bill Haley & The Comets*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2021)

Roll Away the Stone ~ Mott the Hoople


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*The flower that shattered the stone - John Denver
*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

A Water Over Stone - Bok, Muir, and Trickett


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 12, 2021)

Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*59th street bridge song - Simon & Garfunkel*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 12, 2021)

Under the Bridges of Paris - Eartha Kitt


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

The Paris Man - by Tot Taylor


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Mr Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Walking Man- James Taylor*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2021)

Walking Back to Happiness ~ Helen Shapiro


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Walking on the sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*Here comes the sun - Beatles
*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 13, 2021)

Seasons in the Sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2021)

In the Year 2525 - Zager and Evans


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*It was a very good year - Frank Sinatra *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

Only the Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Good thing -  Fine young cannibals


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 15, 2021)

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*Wild world - Cat Stevens*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 15, 2021)

The Wild Rover


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Wild Thing -  The Troggs


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*Oh you pretty things -David Bowie*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 17, 2021)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*Long cool woman in a black dress.. the hollies *


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2021)

* Oh, Pretty Woman – Roy Orbison*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*I am woman - Helen Reddy*


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

I am - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2021)

I Am the Walrus - Beatles


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2021)

I Drove all Night - Roy Orbison


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

All Night Long - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*The night Chicago died - Paper Lace *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2021)

The Night Will Only Know ~ Garth Brooks


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Only the lonely - Roy Orbison*


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 18, 2021)

All My Ex's Live in Texas - George Strait


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Living After Midnight – Judas Priest


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Midnight at the lost and found - Meatloaf*


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 19, 2021)

After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Walking after midnight - Patsy Cline *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2021)

Midnight Special


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 19, 2021)

Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Midnight train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & the pips *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2021)

Georgia on My Mind - Hoagy Carmichel


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Mind Games- John Lennon*


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Game On - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

It's All in the Game ~ Various


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

All My Loving - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*Loving you - Minnie Ripperton*


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

You And Me - Alice Cooper


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*Something tells me - Cilla Black *


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Addicted to love - Robert Palmer*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2021)

Love is Where You Find It - Anna Moffo


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

Where Have All The Cowboys Gone? - Paula Cole


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Have I The Right? - The Honeycombs*


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

Right Or Wrong - Brenda Lee


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*What's Wrong with this Picture  -Van Morrison*


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

With This Ring - The Platters


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Her names' got a ring to it... Hawkshaw hawkins jnr*


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Better Not Tell Her - Carly Simon


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Tell him - The Exciters ...*


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

You Don't Know Him Like I Do - Julia Sheer


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

To Know Him is to Love Him - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 22, 2021)

Can't help falling in love - Elvis


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Free Fallin' - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Please Help Me, I'm Falling ~ Hank Locklin


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Please  Mr Postman - Carpenters*


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 22, 2021)

Mr. Moonlight - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Give me the Moonlight - Frankie Vaughan *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

Give Me Just a Little More Time - Chairmen of the Board


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Just Like Jesse James - Cher*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

Jesse's Girl - (The then quite adorable) Rick Springfield


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Get 'Em Girls - Jessica Mauboy


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2021)

All The Girls Wanna Ride - Jawga Boyz


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Hitchin' a Ride - Vanity  Fare*


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2021)

Ride The Wild Surf - Jan & Dean


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Ticket to Ride - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Riders on the storm - Doors*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2021)

Ghost Riders in the Sky - The Outlaws


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Mr Blue Sky - ELO*


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend - Carol Channing


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*You'll always be a friend - Hot chocolate *


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

You've got a friend - Carole King


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

I've Got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts - Monty Python


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Isn't she lovely - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

If She Only Knew - 98 Degrees


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*She - Charles Aznavour *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

She Moves Me - Muddy Waters


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

Me and the Man on the Moon ~ Debbie Myers


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*From here to the moon and back - Dolly Parton*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Take Me to the River - Talking Heads


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Rivers of Babylon - Boney M *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Old Man River - Paul Robeson


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Just an Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Song Sung Blue- Neil Diamond*


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Blue Bayou - Linda Ronstadt​


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

Blue On Blue - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

The Grass is Blue - Dolly Parton


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Green Green grass of home - Tom Jones*


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm Gonna Hire A Wino To Decorate Our Home - David Frizzell


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Sweet Home Alabama Lynard Skynard*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Sweet Georgia Brown - Brother Bones and His Shadows recorded the most well-known version, the one used by the Harlem Globetrotters.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Sweet Albion Blues - Frank Turner


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*In the summertime - Mungo jerry*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

Summertime (And the Living is Easy) - from Porgy & Bess


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*The living years - Mike & the mechanics*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2021)

Through the Years - Kenny Rogers


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Happy New Year - ABBA*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2021)

Still Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2021)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Crazy little thing called love - Queen*


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Crazy Beautiful Life - Kesha


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*What is life - George Harrison*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*Horse with no name - America
*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

Wild Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

Wild Mountain Thyme - Judy Collins


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2021)

Wild World - Cat Stevens


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*make the world go away - Eddie Arnold and others *


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2021)

A Song While You're Away - Tyler Childers


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Go Away - Godsmack


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

Away in a Manger - Christmas carol


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2021)

Tomorrow Is A Long Ways Away - The Byrds


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Will  love me tomorrow - Shirelles *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

When Will I Be Loved ~ Everly Brothers


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Love a Woman - Mary J. Blige


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*I am woman - Helen Reddy*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

My Woman, My Woman, My Wife - Marty Robbins


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Long Black woman in a cool dress... Hollies*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Long Black woman in a cool dress... Hollies*


LOL - That's Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress, @hollydolly, but either way, a great song!  

It's Been a Long Time Coming - Sam Cooke


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

Hahaha...I knew I'd written that wrong and couldn't think why....


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 28, 2021)

*"Long Lonely Nights" Lee Andrews & the Hearts*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*Don't let me be lonely tonight - James Taylor*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*Only You... Platters*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2021)

If Only You Knew ~ Patti LaBelle


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*You are my destiny - Paul Anka*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm Loving You - Scorpions


----------



## Patch (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm Your Puppet - James & Bobby Purify


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*Puppet on a string - Sandie Shaw *


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Puppets - Leonard Cohen


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*Puppet Man- 5th Dimension*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

*Mr Bojangles*- *Jerry Jeff Walker*, *& many more *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. Lonely - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Lonely Avenue - Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

*Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2021)

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

Beautiful Boy - John Lennon


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2021)

A Boy from Nowhere ~ Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*Nowhere man- Beatles*


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Man Of The World - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*The man who sold the world - David Bowie*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

My Man - Fanny Brice (My grandmother was a huge fan of hers.  Grandma said that when she saw Fanny perform that song she wept and the audience wept along with her because they all knew Nicky Arnstein was a total stinker.)


----------



## Patch (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm Your Man - Leonard Cohen


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

That went totally over my head SS...No idea who Fanny Brice is...sorry 

*Your Smiling Face - James Taylor*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> That went totally over my head SS...No idea who Fanny Brice is...sorry
> 
> *Your Smiling Face - James Taylor*


Her stint with the Ziegfeld follies was the source of "Funny Girl" with Barbra Streisand.  

Face in the Crowd - Tom Petty


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2021)

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack

Holly, Fanny Brice was a big star of the vaudeville stage early in the 20th century. When radio came along, she starred in a really dumb
comedy called Baby Snooks. That was the name of her character. She was supposed to be a bratty little kid with a lot of wise guy lines, and
the show was pretty awful, but I gather a big hit in its day.

I think Funny Girl was based on her life. She had one of those stage mothers. Straining my memory here, not that I remember vaudeville days, but our theater group did a scene from Funny Girl, and I remember a scene with a pushy mother.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*You're the first , the last , my everything - Barry White *


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Everything Ends - Slipknot


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Everything is Beautiful - Ray Stevens


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone*


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2021)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 5, 2021)

Lazy Sunday Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*Lazybones- Hoagy Carmichael and others *


----------



## Patch (Mar 5, 2021)

Wake Up You Lazy Bones - Hannah Lynn Mell


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Bone Dry - Eels


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*Fingers to the bone - Deep purple*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2021)

All Fingers Point to the Moon ~ Nazca Plate


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Everyone's gone to the moon- Jonathan King*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Blue Moon - The Marcels


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley*


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Behind closed doors - Charlie Rich
*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Close to You - The Carpenters


----------



## Patch (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't Close Your Eyes - Keith Whitley


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2021)

Smoke Gets in Your Eyes - Cole Porter


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Right Between The Eyes – Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young*


----------



## Patch (Mar 7, 2021)

Just Between You and Me - Charley Pride


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Just walking in the rain- Patsy Cline*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2021)

I'll Take the Rain ~ R.E.M


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

Ruby, Don't Take Your Love to Town - Kenny Rogers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*A town without Pity - Gene Pitney *


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

With or without you -U2


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Without You - from My Fair Lady


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

*A day without rain - Enya*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

Rain on the Roof - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Have you ever seen the rain - Creedence clearwater revival


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Donegal Rain - Cherish the Ladies


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls (love that song!)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

That was in one of our musical variety shows. All the men in the cast came out on stage, holding umbrellas, while she was singing.

Singin' in the Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

*Singing The Blues - Guy Mitchell*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

Blues in the Night - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

The Night has a Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Behind Blue eyes - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

*Behind Closed doors- Charlie Rich*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

Behind the Lines - Genesis


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

I Walk the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2021)

Walk A Mile In My Shoes - Joe South


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*The red shoes - Kate Bush*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Lady in Red - Eric Clapton


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

Lady Marmelade - Patti LaBelle


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Lady - Styx


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2021)

Lay, Lady, Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

She's a Lady - Tom Jones


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Ladies Night - Kool & the Gang


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Rainy night in Georgia - Brook Benton*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*if you could read my mind - Gordon Lightfoot
*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2021)

*Could It Be I'm Falling In Love? ¤ The Spinners*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Could It Be Magic - Barry Manilow*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2021)

*This Magic Moment ~ Jay and the Americans*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*Could it be magic - Barry Manilow *


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Magic Carpet Ride -- Steppenwolf


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*Ticket to Ride - Beatles*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

Ride My See-Saw ~ Moody Blues


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*Take A Ride – The Isley Brothers*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

Hitching a Ride - Vanity Fare


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Last Ride In -- Green Day


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*Last train to Clarkesville - Monkees *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

Save the Last Dance for Me  - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Let's Dance -  David Bowie


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Do you wanna dance - Beach Boys*


----------



## Patch (Mar 12, 2021)

Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2021)

Do You Love Me?  - Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Love in a hot afternoon - Gene Watson*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

Afternoon Delight - Starlight Vocal Band


----------



## Patch (Mar 12, 2021)

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Sunny Days - Lighthouse*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

Sunny - Bobby Hebb


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me - Elton John*


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Don't Ask Me No Questions - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Don't you want me baby - Human league*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

I Want You to Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2021)

Don't Want to Be a Fool ~ Lurther Vandross


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

What a Fool Believes - Doobie Brothers


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Won't Get Fooled Again -- The Who


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

The Fool  on the Hill - The Beatles


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

*Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

In The Hills Of Tennessee - Jimmie Rodgers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

*Tennessee whiskey - Chris Stapleton....*


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

If The Whiskey Don't Kill Me - Mickey Gilley


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

Whiskey, You're the Devil - The Clancy Brothers


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Whiskey in the jar -Metallica


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*Whiskey Girls - ELO*


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*If you can want - Smokey Robinson*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

I Want to Be Loved By You - Betty Boop (Helen Kane)


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

When Will I Be Loved - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 14, 2021)

When Two Worlds Collide - Jim Reeves


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

It's the End of the World - R.E.M.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2021)

It's Not Right But It's Okay ~ Whitney Houston


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

It's Magic - The Platters


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Magic Bus - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*You can do Magic - America*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Magic Man - Heart


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2021)

Magical Mystery Tour - The Beatles


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

The Grand Tour - George Jones


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

You're a Grand Old Flag - written by George M. Cohan


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

Old Time Rock n' Roll - Bob Segar


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

*God Gave Rock and Roll to you... Argent*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Rock Me on the Water - Jackson Brown


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

*Smoke on the water - Deep Purple*


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Water And A Flame - Celine Dion


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2021)

His Latest Flame ~Elvis Presley​


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> His Latest Flame ~Elvis Presley​


Ah, Sassy, that dastardly, cheating Marie...

It's in His Kiss (Shoop Shoop Song) - Betty Everett


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

*Kiss me honey honey Kiss me - Shirley Bassey *


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Kiss Like Your Kiss - Lucinda Williams


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

A Kiss to Build a Dream On - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2021)

Dream a Little Dream - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Do you dream of me -Michael W Smith*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2021)

I Dreamed a Dream - Anne Hathaway


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

I Like Dreaming - Kenny Nolan


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2021)

I Like The Way You Move - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

Move it on Over - George Thorogood


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*I feel the earth Move- Carole King*


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2021)

Feel Like Makin' Love - Bad Company


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Feel Like I Do - Drowning Pool


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*Do You Really Want To Hurt Me  - Culture Club*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

Hurts so Bad - The Letterman.  Also Linda Ronstadt and others


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2021)

Your Good Girl's Gonna Go Bad - Tammy Wynette


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Fun Tonight - Lady Gaga


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*Goodnight Tonight - Wings*


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2021)

Goodnight, Sweetheart - Sha Na Na


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Goodnight Ladies - Various


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Ladies Night - Kool & the Gang


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

The Ladies Who Lunch - Elaine Stritch


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Who Are You - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The Ladies Who Lunch - Elaine Stritch


My husband worked with Elaine Stritch many years ago...

She lived here in London in a suite at the Savoy hotel, for the last few years of her life...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder *


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2021)

You Are My Sunshine


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*My Sweet Lord - George Harrison*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Sweet Child O' Mine -- Guns N' Roses


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

The Girl is Mine - Michael Jackson


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

The Girl Can't Help It -- Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*I can help - Billy Swan*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

I Get By With a Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Help From Heaven - Matt Redman


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Heaven must have sent you - Elgins*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 21, 2021)

My Blue Heaven - Fats Domino


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Blue ain't your colour - Keith Urban*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

It Ain't Me Babe - The Turtles (also Bob Dylan, but I prefer the Turtles' version)


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

Walk  Me Home  ~  Pink


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Take Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money and (the amazing) Ronnie Specter


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

I'll Be Home For Christmas - Elvis and many others


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Home - Foo Fighters


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*I Get The Sweetest Feeling - Jackie Wilson*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2021)

Home on the Range - Roy Rogers


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Home on the Range - Roy Rogers


"Home On The Range"...  That's the State Song of Kansas!!

Home Is Where The Heart Is - Elvis Presley


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2021)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2021)

*Will you love me tomorrow - Shirelles*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2021)

Tomorrow - from "Annie"


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Tomorrow Will Be Kinder - The Secret Sisters


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2021)

When Will I Be Loved - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

*When snowflakes fall in the summer - Phil Everly*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

Where or When - Rogers and Hart


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh Where, Oh Where Could My Baby Be - The Cavaliers (and a more recent, excellent cover by Pearl Jam)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

It's All Over Now, Baby Blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2021)

It's All Coming Back to Me Now ~ Celine Dion


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Baby I Need Your Loving - The Four Tops


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

*Loving you - Minnie Ripperton*


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2021)

If You Ever Change Your Mind - Crystal Gale


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2021)

*If you could read my mind - Gordon lightfoot*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

If I Were a Carpenter - Johnny Cash


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

If I Can Dream - Elvis


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

I Dreamed a Dream - Anne Hathaway


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Dream a little dream of me - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Will you dream of me - Crystal Gale *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - Carole King


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*In the still of the night - Five Satins *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

The Night Has a Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2021)

A Thousand Stars - Kathy Young & The Innocents


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Mirror Star -- The Fabulous Poodles


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

Theme from Star Trek -  Alexander Courage


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2021)

From A Jack To A King - Ned Miller


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

King For A Day - Green Day


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

The King is Dead -- The Herd


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

Ding, Dong, the Witch is Dead - from The Wizard of Oz


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Season of the Witch -- Donovan


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Seasons in the sun  - Terry Jacks *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 26, 2021)

The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

*Something In The Air - Thunderclap Newman.*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Air Guitar - McBusted


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

House Of A Thousand Guitars- Bruce Springsteen​


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

House of the Rising Sun -- (so many different musicians) Let's go with Dylan on his first album.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

Brick House - Commodores


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

*Our House - Madness*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Red House -- Jimi


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

*99 Red Balloons - Nina *


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

Lady in Red - Eric Clapton


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Redneck Friend -- Jackson Browne


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

You've got a friend -Carol King


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*You're my best friend - Queen*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

You've got to have Friends - Bette Midler


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

You Got Me Rocking - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*Rocking around the Christmas tree- Brenda Lee *


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2021)

The Hangin' Tree - Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Hanging on the Telephone -- Blondie


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*Telephone Line - ELO*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2021)

I Walk the Line-  Johnny Cash


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

Walking After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2021)

In the Midnight Hour ~ Wilson Pickett


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

24 Hours From Tulsa - Gene Pitney


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

From Out Of Nowhere - Faith No More


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2021)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2021)

*Walking Man- James Taylor*


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2021)

Stand By Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2021)

Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

If I Were a Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2021)

If I Can't Have You ~ Bee Gees


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2021)

If I Were a Carpenter - Tim Hardin


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

If I Can Dream - Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

*Can the Can- Suzi Quatro *


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Can I Have A Kiss - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

*Kiss me honey honey kiss me - Shirley Bassey *


----------



## Patch (Mar 30, 2021)

Last Kiss - J. Frank Wilson & The Cavaliers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Save the last dance for me - The drifters *


----------



## Patch (Mar 31, 2021)

Could I Have This Dance - Anne Murray


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

Dance Away - Roxy Music


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2021)

Dance With the One That Brought You - Shania Twain


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*You are my destiny - Paul Anka*


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

You And Whose Army? - Radiohead


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2021)

You're in the Army Now - Status Quo


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Olivers' Army - Elvis Costello *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Oliver Twist - Rod McKuen


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2021)

The Twist - Chubby Checker


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Twist and Shout - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

*Shout - Lulu*


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Shout At The Devil - Mötley Crüe


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

The Devil Went Down To Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

*Devil Gate Drive -Suzi Quatro *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

Drive - The Cars


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*She drives me crazy -fine young cannibals *


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2021)

She Got The Goldmine, I Got The Shaft - Jerry Reed


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

You've Got Your Troubles - The Fortunes


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*You've got to hide your love away - Beatles *


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Go Away - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Go away little girl - Donny Osmond*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Hey there lonely girl - Eddie Holman*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey Girl - Freddie Scott


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey Jude - Paul McCartney


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

Na Na Na Na Hey Hey-e Goodbye - Stream


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Goodbye Sam Hello Samantha - Cliff Richard *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

*Copperhead Road – Steve Earle*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*The road to Hell- Chris Rea*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Hell is for Children - Pat Benatar


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*Teach your children - Crosby , Still, Nash & Young* ( one of my all time favourite songs)


----------



## StarSong (Apr 4, 2021)

Bless the Beasts and the Children - The Carpenters


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*Children of the grave - Black Sabbath*


----------



## Patch (Apr 4, 2021)

By The Light Of The Silvery Moon - Doris Day and Gordon McRae


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Moon baby - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*baby come back -Player *


----------



## Patch (Apr 4, 2021)

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Baby Be Mine - The Parlotones


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

Didn't Leave Nobody But the Baby - Alison Krause


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*Baby Love - Supremes*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus -- various...


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - Eddie Cantor


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Get Back -- Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*Back Off Boogaloo - Ringo Starr*


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

Baby Come Back - The Equals


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*Back in the USSR - Beatles*


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2021)

Back Together Again - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*Love Will Keep Us Together -  Neil Sedaka*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

Love is Strange - Mickey & Sylvia


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 6, 2021)

Love Me With All of Your Heart - The Bachelors


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

Heart to Heart - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2021)

Heart and Soul - Hoagy Carmichel


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*Hey Soul Sister- Train*


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Soul Man - Sam & Dave


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*Man in the Middle---- Bee-Gees*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2021)

Mr Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Walking man - James Taylor*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2021)

Walking On  Sunshine   ~  Katrina  & the  Waves


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Ain't no sunshine -Bill Withers*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Is You Is or Is You Ain't My Baby - Louis Jordan


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2021)

If It Makes You Happy   ~   Sheryl  Crow


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

If You Could Read My Mind - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Mind Games -John Lennon*


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Games People Play - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2021)

People - Barbra Streisand


----------



## RubyK (Apr 7, 2021)

Every Day People ~ Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Day after Day - Badfinger*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

Day Tripper - Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Hard day's night - Beatles *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2021)

One More Day - from Les Miz


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*One More Night -Phil Collins*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

One Toke Over the Line - Brewer and Shipley


----------



## Patch (Apr 8, 2021)

White Line Fever - Merle Haggard


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*White flag- Dido*


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

White Light - George Michael


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Blinded by the light- Manfred Mann*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

Light You Up -- Shawn Mullins


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

I Saw the Light - Hank Williams


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

You Light Up My Life - Debby Boone


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2021)

My Baby Takes The Morning Train - Sheena Easton


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Midnight Train to Georgia -Gladys knight & The Pips


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)

*Long Black Train - Josh Turner
*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Long Black Veil - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2021)

*Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress- Hollies *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 10, 2021)

Man, I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

*I'm your man -Leonard Cohen*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 10, 2021)

Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

*Son of my father - Chicory Tip*


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Father To Son - Phil Collins​


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2021)

Son Of A Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2021)

Piano Man-Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Hurdy Gurdy Man - Donovan*


----------



## Patch (Apr 11, 2021)

Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Solitary Man - Neil Diamond *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Mr Blue Sky - ELO*


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Behind blue eyes- The Who


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Behind closed doors- Charlie Rich *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

Swinging Doors - Merle Haggard


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

*Swinging on a Star -Bing Crosby *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2021)

*Star of Bethlehem - Neil Young*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

*You Don’t Have To Be A Star -  Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis, Jr*


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Don't Answer Me - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

*One less bell to answer - 5th Dimension*


----------



## Patch (Apr 12, 2021)

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

*Me and julio down by the schoolyard - Simon & Garfunkel *


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

My and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

As Long As He Needs Me - Judy Garland


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

The Long Black Veil - Johnny Cash


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Long Cool Woman - The Hollies


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

*Devil Woman - Cliff Richard*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

I Am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Woman from Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh! Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2021)

Pretty as a Picture ~Dean Martin


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

All the Pretty Faces - The Killers


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2021)

*Oh you pretty things - David Bowie*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

All the Pretty Little Horses - old lullaby


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

They shoot *horses* don't they - Racing Car


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

*White Horses - Jackie lee *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2021)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

White Wedding -- Billy Idol


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Wedding Bell Blues - 5th Dimension


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

*One last Bell to answer - 5th Dimension*


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello, Mary Lou - Rickey Nelson


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Along Comes Mary - The Association


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Mary's a Grand Old Name - George M Cohan


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 16, 2021)

Lying in the Arms of Mary - The Sutherland Brothers


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

With Arms Wide Open - Creed


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Open the Door, Richard - Count Basie  (anybody else remember that one?)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

*Green-Door- Shakin' Stevens *


----------



## RubyK (Apr 16, 2021)

He Wore the Green Beret ~ Nancy Ames


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

He Don't Live Here No More - Robbie Robertson


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Don't Come Around Here No More - Tom Petty


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

*Don't go changing - Billy Joel*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood - The Animals


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

*Let it be - Beatles*


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Be Without You - Mary J. Blige


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't You Care - Buckinghams


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

*You Don't Have To Say You Love Me -  Dusty Springfield*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

Love is the Drug - Bryan Ferry


----------



## Patch (Apr 18, 2021)

I Love How You Love Me - Bobby Vinton


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

*Love me do-Beatles*


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Do I Have To Say The Words? - Bryan Adams


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

Three Little Words - Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

*Little Town Flirt - Del Shannon*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Just a Little - Beau Brummels


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 19, 2021)

It's a Little Bit Funny - Elton John


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

My Funny Valentine ~ Elvis Costello (his is my favorite version of this much-covered old classic)


----------



## Patch (Apr 19, 2021)

Funny How Time Slips Away - Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

*The Times They Are A Changin’ - Bob Dylan*


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Time -Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

*Time after time - Cyndi Lauper *


----------



## SetWave (Apr 19, 2021)

Time Will Tell -- Gregory Alan Isokov


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

My Time is Your Time - Rudy Vallee


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*You're a Lady-Tom Jones*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2021)

*Lady Writer ~ Dire Straits*


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

Lady In Red -Chris De Burg


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*Red red wine - Neil Diamond *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Red River Valley - Pete Seeger


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Valley Girl - Frank and Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

Don't Take The Girl - Tim McGraw


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Take It Easy -- Jackson Browne


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Easy To Be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

It Ain't Easy Bein' Easy - Janie Fricke


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

It's Not Easy Being Green - Kermit The Frog 
♥♥♥


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Green green grass of home -Tom Jones
​


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*Green door - Shakin' Stevens*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

The Wearing of the Green - Irish folk ballad


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*Green Tambourine  -  Lemon Pipers*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Mr. Tamborine Man -- Robert Zimmerman


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

*Mr Blue Sky - ELO*


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

Blue On Blue - Bobby Vinton


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

*Blue Morning, Blue Day*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Blue Skies - Irving Berlin


----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)

Ribbon in the Sky - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

Just Put A Ribbon In Your Hair - Alan Jackson


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Your Heart Belongs To Me - The Supremes


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

Your Saving Grace -- Steve Miller


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

*Save your love - Great White *


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2021)

I Don't Even Know Your Name - Alan Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

*Sign your name - Sheryl Crow*


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2021)

What's Your Name? - Don and Juan


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

*What's love got to do with it - Tina Turner...*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

The Man I Love - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 22, 2021)

I Love to Love - Tina Charles


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 22, 2021)

Bleeding   Love   ~   Leona  Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

*Love Is All Around - The Troggs*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

I'll Be Around - The Spinners


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

I'll Be Seeing You - Billie Holliday


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

*Be My Baby - Andy Kim*


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Baby Got Gone - Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 23, 2021)

Baby Please Don't Go - Them


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

Baby Got Back - Sir Mixalot


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

Melancholy Baby - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2021)

Baby Don't Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Me And My Monkey - Robbie Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2021)

*Monkey see monkey do - Michael Franks *


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2021)

Do What You Do, Do Well - Ned Miller


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Do You -- Spoon


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

*You Keep Running Away - The Four Tops*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

Running on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

*Running Bear - Johnny Preston*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2021)

The Bear Went Over the Mountain


----------



## Patch (Apr 24, 2021)

What If I Never Get Over You - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

What Could Have Been Love - Aerosmith


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

Love in Vain -- Robert Johnson and covered by the Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*You're so Vain - Carly Simon*


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

You're The Reason God Made Oklahoma - David Frizzell and Shelly West


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Give Me One Reason - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

One - from "A Chorus Line"


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*One bad apple - Osmonds*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*You Give Love a Bad name - Bon Jovi *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

The Name Game (does anyone else remember that one?) - Shirley Ellis


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

What's You Name - Lynyrd Skynard


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The Name Game (does anyone else remember that one?) - Shirley Ellis


yes from childhood...holly, dolly, bo bolly.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*The name of Game - Abba*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 25, 2021)

The Circle Game ~ Joni Mitchell


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*Games without frontiers -Peter Gabriel *


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

I Can't Make It Without You - Luther Barnes


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

I Almost Told You That I Loved You - Papa Roach


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 25, 2021)

Tish said:


> I Almost Told You That I Loved You - Papa Roach


Will you still love me tomorrow - amy winehouse


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)

*In the still of the night - Five Satins*


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2021)

The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Reba McIntyre


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

Sweet Georgia Brown - Count Basie


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

Georgia - Boz Scaggs


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)

*Georgia on my mind - Ray Charles*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Sixteen - Neil Sedaka


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)

*You're sixteen - Ringo Starr*


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

Sixteen Candles - The Crests


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

I am 16 going on 17 - Sound of Music


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Going To A Go-Go -- The Miracles


----------



## Zone (Apr 26, 2021)

We are going on a summer holiday..
Cliff Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

Summer in the City - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Zone (Apr 27, 2021)

City song - Grace Vanderwaal


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Big City- Dandy Livingstone*


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

It's A Big, Wide, Wonderful World - Jay and The Americans


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Wonderful world, Beautiful  People - Jimmy Cliff *


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

What a wonderful world - Louis Armstrong
​​


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing - Coke song


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

I've Got the World On a String - Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

*Puppet on a String -Sandy Shaw *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm Your Puppet - James & Bobby Purify


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

*You're my world - Cilla Black *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 28, 2021)

Make The World Go Away - Eddy Arnold


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2021)

Wild World ~ Cat Stevens


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

*Go Wild in the country - Bow- wow- wow*


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

*Born too late - Ponytails *


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Born to be wild -Steppenwolf


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Wild side of life- Hank Thompson*


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Life In The Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Penny Lane - Beatles*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Got a Penny, Benny?  - King Cole Trio  (Great vintage Nat King Cole, check it out!)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*I got you babe - Sonny & Cher *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

It Ain't Me, Babe - The Turtles (also Bob Dylan, who wrote it, but I prefer the Turtles' version)


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Ain't No Grave - Molly Skaggs


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Grave-digger - Willie Nelson*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Grave-digger - Willie Nelson*


Hmmm... this appears to be an, ahem, dead end. 

How about:
I Dig Rock and Roll Music - Peter Paul and Mary


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Don’t Take Away the Music - Tavares*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Grave-digger - Willie Nelson*


Digging the Grave -- Faith No More


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Digging the Grave -- Faith No More


good one     but we've accepted @StarSong 's offering now.. so we'll continue from ''Tavares''...


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

Take It Off -- The Donnas


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Take My Breath Away - Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*You’ve Got to Hide Your Love Away – The Beatles*


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Look What You've Done To Me - Boz Scaggs


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

The Way You Look Tonight - Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*Look through any window - Hollies*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

(What I love most about this thread is the reminders of so many songs I knew and loved but haven't heard in many years.)  

I Heard it Through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

StarSong said:


> (What I love most about this thread is the reminders of so many songs I knew and loved but haven't heard in many years.)
> 
> I Heard it Through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye


You should visit the Entertainment section, and listen to the many songs we post there...

*The look of love - Dusty Springfield and various others *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Slave to Love - Bryan Ferry


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

How Could You Believe Me When I Said I Love You When You Know I've Been a Liar All My Life?  - Carlton Carpenter


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 30, 2021)

I Believe - The Bachelors


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

3 fave songs in a row....  

*When you believe - Whitney Houston *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

A Change Would Do You Good - Sheryl Crowe


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*Changes....David Bowie *


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Change Your Ticket - One Direction


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Two Tickets to  Paradise  - Eddie  Money


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

Stranger in Paradise - Tony Bennett


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*if Paradise is half as nice - Amen Corner *


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

It's So Nice To Have A Man Around The House - Della Reese


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Our House- Madness*


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Two Story House - George Jones and Tammy Wynette


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

Two Little Hitlers - Elvis Costello


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2021)

Two Little Boys - Rolf Harris


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

Come a Little Bit Closer - Jay and the Americans


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Come Back And Stay - Paul Young*


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Come A Little Closer, Baby - Dierks Bentley


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

A Little Bit of Luck - from My Fair Lady


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Luck be a lady tonight - Frank Sinatra & various *


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Lucky Man - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Millyd (May 1, 2021)

That lucky old sun ~ Brian Wilson


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Don't let the sun go down on me - Elton John*


----------



## Patch (May 2, 2021)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers Anymore - Neil Diamond & Barbara Streisand


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Counting Flowers on the Wall - Statler Brothers (love this song!)


----------



## Patch (May 2, 2021)

On The Other Hand - Randy Travis


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

On the Banks of the Wabash - Mills Brothers


----------



## Zone (May 2, 2021)

Banks of the Ohio 
Olivia Newton John


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*That's What Love Is Made Of  - The Miracles*


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

What's Love got to do with it - Tina Turner


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

Do, Do, Do What You Done, Done, Done Before - Gertrude Lawrence


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*What The World Needs Now Is Love - Jackie DeShannon*


----------



## Zone (May 3, 2021)

Top of the World- Carpenters


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

We Gotta Get Out of This Place - Animals


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Find Out Who Your Friends Are - Tracy Lawrence


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Who are you - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*You Keep Running Away - The Four Tops*


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Away Bounce My Bubbles -- Country Joe and The Fish


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles - Doris Day


----------



## Zone (May 4, 2021)

Forever young - Rod Steward


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Young guns , go for it - Wham*


----------



## Patch (May 4, 2021)

Don't Bring Your Guns To Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## Zone (May 4, 2021)

I was just watching Johnny Cash’s videos last night!!

I don’t like to sleep alone- Paul Anka


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*The lion sleeps tonight - tokens*


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Tonight's the Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Night Moves...Bob Seger*


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Rhythm of the night - Debarge *


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

I Got Rhythm - The Happenings


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts -Danny Kaye *


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Got Me Wrong - Alice in Chains


----------



## Patch (May 4, 2021)

If Lovin' You Is Wrong, I Don't Wanna Be Right - Luther Ingram


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Have I the right - Honeycombes*


----------



## Zone (May 4, 2021)

Have it all

Jason Mraz


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

All You Need Is Love - Beatles


----------



## Zone (May 5, 2021)

Love will keep us together 
Captain & Tennille


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*Together Forever - Rick Astley *


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Forever in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

I love that song!

Blue Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2021)

*Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain...Willie Nelson*


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2021)

The Rain Will Fall ~ Barbra Streisand


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*September in the Rain- Dinah Washington*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

*Do You Ever Hear the Rain?  - Credence Clearwater*


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)

Rain, rain go away- Mother Goose


----------



## Patch (May 5, 2021)

Go Away From My Window - Joan Baez


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*Looking through the window - Jackson 5*


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Girl In The Window – Bruno Mars.


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Hey Girl - Freddie Scott


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Rolling in the Deep - Adele


----------



## Zone (May 6, 2021)

How deep is your love
Bee gees


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You) - James Taylor*


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

How Much Is That Doggie In The Window - Patti Paige


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*How long - Ace*


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

*How Deep is the Ocean?  - Billie Holliday*


----------



## Zone (May 6, 2021)

Bottom of the ocean 
Miley Cyrus


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

We've Gotta Get Out of This Place - Animals


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

Get Back - Beatles


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Baby Got Back - Sir Mixalot


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*Back in Babys' arms -  Patsy Cline *


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

I Just Died in Your Arms Tonight - Cutting Crew


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

I'm Just An Old Chunk Of Coal - John Anderson


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

I'm a Lonely Little Petunia in an Onion Patch - Arthur Godfrey


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*The Onion Song -  Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell*


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

This is your song - Ronan Keating
​


----------



## Zone (May 6, 2021)

The Lazy Song
Bruno Mars


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Lazy Mary - Lou Monte


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*Mary had a little Lamb - Wings *


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Cry Just a Little - Beau Brummels


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2021)

Just Because - Lloyd Price


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Because of You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

Because - Mario Lanza


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*I love you because - Jim Reeves..*.(one of my late  mothers' favourites)


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

You Always Saw The Blue Skies- Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

Blue Skies - Bing Crosby


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond *


----------



## Zone (May 8, 2021)

Annie’s song
John Denver


----------



## Mary1949 (May 8, 2021)

This is My Song - Petula Clark


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

It's the Same Old Song - Four Tops


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

Kathy's Song - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Annie's song - John Denver *


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

A Summer Song - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Summer Breeze- Seals & Croft *


----------



## Patch (May 8, 2021)

Summer In The City - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Big City - Dandy Livingstone*


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Big City Nights - Scorpions


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Big Daddy - The Browns*


----------



## Zone (May 9, 2021)

Big girls don’t cry
Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*Don't cry for me Argentina - Julie Covington*


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Billy Don't Be a Hero - Bo Donaldson & The Heywoods


----------



## Zone (May 9, 2021)

We don’t need another hero
Tina Turner


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Come Back as Heroes - The Parlotones (a terrific song by an excellent South African band that never got the US attention they should have, at least IMHO)


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*Come back and finish what you started - Gladys Knight & the pips *


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Finish What Ya' Started - Van Halen


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*What's The Frequency, Kenneth? - R.E.M.*


----------



## Patch (May 9, 2021)

What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

You Don't Mess Around With Jim - Jim Croce


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*Don't you want me baby - Human league *


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Baby, I Love You - Aretha Franklin


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Baby, Come Back - The Equals*


----------



## Zone (May 10, 2021)

Come fly with me
Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*I believe I can fly - R. Kelly *


----------



## maybenot (May 10, 2021)

I wanna hold your hand -Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Hold On To The Nights - Richard Marx*


----------



## Patch (May 10, 2021)

You Really Got A Hold On Me - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Without You - Nilsson *


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

How Am I Supposed to Live Without You - Michael Bolton


----------



## Zone (May 10, 2021)

How can I tell her
Lobo


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

*How Could You Believe Me When I Said I Loved You When You Know I've Been a Liar All My Life? - Fred Astaire*


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*I believe - Bachelors*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

I'm a Believer - The Monkees


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles) - The Proclaimers*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

A Million Miles Away - Plimsouls


----------



## Zone (May 10, 2021)

Five hundred miles away from home
Bobby Bare


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

500 miles - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

I Can See for Miles - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Can you feel the force -The real thing *


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

I Feel Good - James Brown


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Good Vibrations -Beach Boys*


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Hurts So Good - John Mellencamp


----------



## Millyd (May 10, 2021)

Back for good - Take that


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Only the Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Young guns go for it - Wham *


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2021)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Zone (May 11, 2021)

Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

The Girl From Ipanema - Antonio Carlos Jobim


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Woman In Love - Barbara Streisand


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Woman- woman - Gary pucket & the Union Gap*


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

I'm every woman -Whitney Houston


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

I'm A Believer - The Monkees


----------



## joybelle (May 11, 2021)

I'm In Love With You - Detroit Emeralds


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

You've Got to Hide Your Love  Away - Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*You've Got A Friend - James Taylor*


----------



## Patch (May 12, 2021)

You Really Got Me - The Kinks


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Help Me, Rhonda - Beach Boys


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Help - Beatles*


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Can't Help Falling In Love With You - Elvis


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Please help me I'm falling - various*


----------



## Patch (May 12, 2021)

Please Please Me - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Please Mr Postman - Carpenters*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Please Don't Go - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight - James Taylor*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Lonely Days, Lonely Nights - various artists


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Days Of Wine And Roses - Andy Williams*


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Daydreamer - Adele


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Mama Cass


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Do you dream of me - Crystal Gale *


----------



## Mary1949 (May 13, 2021)

Do You Love Me? - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*me and you and a dog named Boo..- Lobo*


----------



## Zone (May 13, 2021)

We will rock you - Queen


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Will You Still Love Me? - Chicago*


----------



## Zone (May 13, 2021)

Love me tenderly - Felice Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Love in the afternoon - Jerry Garcia *


----------



## StarSong (May 13, 2021)

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Sunny afternoon - Kinks*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2021)

*Sunny Goodge Street...Donovan*


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Dancing In The Street – Martha and The Vandellas*


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

Basin Street Blues - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Bourbon Street - Jerry Raffety


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Streets of London - Ralph McTell *


----------



## Zone (May 13, 2021)

Jack in London City
Fiddler's Dram


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Jack -in -the- box...Clodagh Rogers *


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Jack and Diane - John Mellencamp


----------



## Zone (May 14, 2021)

And love goes on
Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

On Top of Old Smokey - Burl Ives


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Top of the world - Carpenters*


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Make the World Go Away - Eddy Arnold


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Come up and see me , make me smile - Cockney Rebel *


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Sarah Smile - Hall & Oates


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Sarah's song - Madness *


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

This Ain’t a Love Song -Bon Jovi


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Song sung blue - Neil Diamond*


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

Blue Skies - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Millyd (May 14, 2021)

Blue jay way ..The Beatles


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2021)

*Blue Moon -The Marcels*


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Moon river -Andy Williams*


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2021)

Cry me a river - Diana Krall


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Old Man River - Paul Robeson


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*Son of a preacher man - Dusty Springfield*


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2021)

I’m your boogie man 
K C & the Sunshine Band


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Let's Hear it for the Boy - Deniece Williams


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*My Boy Lollipop - Millie Small *


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Hand In My Pocket - Alanis Morisette


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Put Your Hand in the Hand - Elvis


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Keep Your Hands to Yourself - Georgia Satellites


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

I want to hold your hand - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*If you can want - Smokey Robinson *


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Don't You Want Me Baby - Human League


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Don't Take Your Guns To Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Don't Blame Me - Taylor Swift


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

*Blame it on the pony Express -Johnny Johnstone & the bandwagon *


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Blame it on the Bossa Nova - Eydie Gorme


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

*On the beach - Chris Rea*


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Hooked On a Feeling - BJ Thomas


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

I've Got a Feeling I'm Falling - Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2021)

*Got my mind set on you -George Harrison *


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Mind Your Own Business - Hank Williams


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Mid Games - John Lennon


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Say you don't mind - Colin Blunstone *


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

Say You, Say Me - Lionel Ritchie (from that terrific movie, "White Nights")


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*You Keep Me Hangin' On - Kim Wilde*


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

Only You  - The Platters


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison*


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*All the young Dudes - Mott the Hoople*


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Forever young - Youth group


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Could it be forever - David Cassidy *


----------



## Mary1949 (May 18, 2021)

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*My Ding-a-ling- Chuck Berry*


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

Gentle on My Mind - Glen Campbell


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Got my mind set on you - George Harrison*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2021)

I Must Have Been Out of My Mind  - Brenda Lee


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Have you  ever seen the rain - CCR*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

It Will Rain – Bruno Mars


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Will You Love Me Tomorrow - The Four Seasons*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Love Is Here and Now You're Gone...Supremes*


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

*here there and everywhere - Beatles*


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

Here Comes My Girl - Tom Petty


----------



## Mary1949 (May 19, 2021)

Girl Don't Come - Sandie Shaw


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

Come Onna My House - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

*House of the Rising Sun - Animals*


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

Here Comes the Sun - Beatles


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Walking on the sun- Smash mouth


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*Walking in the rain with the one I love - Love unlimited*


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

One - U2


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*One fine day - Chiffons*


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Day-O ~ Harry Belafonte  ♥


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*Perfect Day - Lou Reed *


----------



## Patch (May 21, 2021)

Your Wedding Day - Jimmy Buckley


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*White Wedding - Billy Idol*


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2021)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Last Christmas - George Michael


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea  *


----------



## Mary1949 (May 22, 2021)

Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

Do They Know It's Christmas (Feed the World) - Band Aid


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Do You Really Want To Hurt Me  - Culture Club*


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

Hurts So Good - John Cougar Mellancamp


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2021)

Good Golly Miss Molly ~ Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Johnny B Goode -Chuck Berry*


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Johnnie Comes Back - James Taylor


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Back in baby's arms - Patsy Cline*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

*Arms of Love...Amy Grant*


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Arms of Mary -Sutherland Brothers & Quiver*


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Lazy Mary - Lou Monte


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Mary had a little Lamb - Wings*


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Go Away Little Girl - Steve Lawrence


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Uptown Girl - Billy Joel*


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

My Girl - The Platters


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> My Girl - The Platters


The Temptations sang My Girl.  And did such a wonderful job of it, too.  Ahhh... Motown!  

Girls ~ Beastie Boys


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Girl From Ohio - The Outlaws


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*The girl from Ipanema - Sinatra and various *


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The Temptations sang My Girl.  And did such a wonderful job of it, too.  Ahhh... Motown!
> 
> Girls ~ Beastie Boys


Oops, you're right, Starsong!  I must have had that song confused with Only You, by the Platters.

Uptown Girl -Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*Brown eyed girl- Van Morrison*


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Green Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*She's a lady - Tom Jones*


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

Lady, Be Good - Count Basie


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Luck Be A Lady Tonight - Marlon Brando as Sky Masterson in "Guys and Dolls"


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*There Will Never Be Another Tonight - Bryan Adams*


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

I’ll Never Be the Same - Billie Holiday


----------



## Patch (May 24, 2021)

You Never Even Called Me By My Name - David Alan Coe


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*Horse with no name - America*


----------



## Patch (May 25, 2021)

What's Your Name - Don and Juan


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

What's My Age Again - Blink 182


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*What's going on - Marvin Gaye *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*On The Radio - Donna Summer*


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Radio GaGa - Queen


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Radio Head - Talking Heads


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

You Go To My Head  - Billie Holliday


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*You Don't Have To Be A Baby To Cry - The Caravelles*


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

*You Don't Have To Be A Baby To Cry - The Caravelles *
I haven't heard nor thought of that song in decades, @hollydolly! 

Crying - Roy Orbison, KD Lang, and Roy Orbison & KD Lang - All three versions are spectacular!


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

You Are Love - from The King and I


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

*Love On The Rocks - Neil Diamond*


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Rock Lobster - B52


----------



## RubyK (May 26, 2021)

Rock Your Heart Out ~ AC/DC


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

Heart and Soul - Huey Lewis


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Sacred heart OMD*


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

@StarSong.. you missed one...


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @StarSong.. you missed one...


Which one did I miss?


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

oops sorry..I could have sworn that was a missed one... 

*Band of Gold- Freda Payne *


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*The Fields of Athenry - Dubliners*


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

The sound of Silence - Disturbed


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Wired for Sound - Cliff Richard *


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Speed of Sound - Coldplay


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Faster than the speed of night - Bonnie Tyler*


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

(Holly, isn't that supposed to be Speed of Light?)  

Strangers in the Night - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

Nope @Sunny...


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Night fever - Bee-gees*


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Own the night -  Chaka Khan


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*On my own - Michael McDonald *


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

My Funny Valentine - everybody


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Funny Familiar Forgotten feelings - Tom Jones *


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Hooked on a Feeling - BJ Thomas


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Feeling Groovy - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Groovy kind of love - Mindbenders *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Kind of a Drag - Buckinghams*


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*All kinds of Everything - Dana*


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

When You Say Nothing At All - Alison Krauss

One of my favorite videos of all time...


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

Not keen on Alison Krauss, I have to say, and I love that song sung by Ronan keating..  but the video was cute.. 

*Say you say me - Lionel Ritchie *


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not keen on Alison Krauss, I have to say, and I love that song sung by Ronan keating..  but the video was cute..
> 
> *Say you say me - Lionel Ritchie *


Seeing those baby moose playing in the sprinklers always elevates my mood and puts a smile on my face.  Love the song, both AK's or RK's versions.

Take On Me ~ A-ha


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Take My Breath Away - Berlin*


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Breath - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

Every Breath I Take - Gene Pitney


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2021)

*Every time you go away -Paul Young *


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Stay away - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Please stay- The crying Shames *


----------



## Mary1949 (May 31, 2021)

Please Please Me - The Beatles


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Please Come to Boston - Dave Loggins


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Please Mr Postman - Carpenters*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Please Don't Go – KC And The Sunshine Band


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Don't Bring Me Down - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Down by the Seaside ~ Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Down By the Old Mill Stream - barber shop quartet song


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Islands in the stream - Dolly & Kenny*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 1, 2021)

The Next Time - Cliff Richard


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

The Time of My Life - Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Walk of Life - Dire Straits*


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Walk Like A Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Man in the middle- Bee-Gees*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Cuts like a Knife - Bryan Adams*


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Girls* Like* You — Maroon 5


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

Girls Girls Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2021)

Girls just want to have fun - Cindy Lauper (Sp)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2021)

It's Too Darn Hot - Cole Porter


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*Pictures of Matchstick men - Status Quo*


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Pictures On The Wall - Cameran Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*The wall - Pink floyd *


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Writing's On The *Wall *- Ben Drew


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*The things we do for love - 10CC*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Love Is Like Oxygen - Sweet*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

Like A Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 3, 2021)

In the Middle of Nowhere - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Patch (Jun 3, 2021)

Every Road Leads Back To You - Bette Midler


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

*Back* to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Black is Black- Los bravos*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Blue Velvet -Bobby Vinton*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Some Velvet Morning - Lee Hazelwood (RIP) and Nancy Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*It's 4 in the morning - Faron Young *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*In a broken Dream  - Python Lee Jackson *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2021)

I Dream of Jeannie - Stephen Foster


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Do you dream of me - Crystal Gale *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad - Meat Loaf


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2021)

Ain't Nobody Gonna Turn Me Around - Aretha Franklin


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*If I could turn back time - Cher *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

The Times They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*I’ve Had The Time of my Life -  Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

*Time* After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Patch (Jun 4, 2021)

Time To Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli, Sarah Brightman


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

No Time Left For You - The Guess Who


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2021)

As Time Goes By - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 5, 2021)

By the Time I Get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

*Get Back - Beatles*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

I Won't Back Down - Tom Petty (RIP)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2021)

Back in the Saddle Again - Gene Autrey


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Black magic woman - Santana*


----------



## Patch (Jun 6, 2021)

Man In Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Son of a preacher man - Dusty Springfield*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Man on the Moon...R.E.M.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2021)

Moon River  - Andy Williams


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

The Bend In The River 
By Marty Robbins


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Yellow River -  Christie*


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Yellow River -  Christie*


Yellow Moon

Neville Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Blue moon of kentucky - Bill Monroe *


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

Moon Over Miami

By Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Bad moon rising - CCR *


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown

By Jim Croce


----------



## Millyd (Jun 6, 2021)

Don’t say nothin bad (about my baby) ..The Cookies


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

Do Nothin Till You Hear From Me

By Ed Townsend


----------



## Millyd (Jun 6, 2021)

Me and Bobby McGee 
Janis Joplin


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

Me And My Shadow

By Judy Garland


----------



## Millyd (Jun 6, 2021)

Shadows on the sky 

Barclay James Harvest


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Spirit in the sky - Norman Greenbaum*


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

Spirit in the Dark

Aretha Franklin


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Dancin' In Circles - Lady Gaga


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Dancin' on a Saturday night - Barry Blue *


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

Dancing on the Ceiling

Lionel Richie


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Gold on the ceiling

Black Keys


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2021)

Fields of Gold

Eva Cassidy


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Strawberry Fields Forever

The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*Forever Autumn - Justin Hayward*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

Autumn Leaves 

Ed Sheeran


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*Autumn Waltz - Tony Bennett*


----------



## Pecos (Jun 7, 2021)

Autumn to May

Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2021)

May I Baby - Sam & Dave


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston


----------



## Pecos (Jun 7, 2021)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight

Christi Minstrels


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Tonight You Belong To Me - Patience and Prudence


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2021)

Tonight - from West Side Story


----------



## Pecos (Jun 7, 2021)

Teach Me Tonight

Bobby Ryder


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2021)

Tonight's The Night -Rod Stewart​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2021)

The Way You Look Tonight - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

The *look* -  Roxette


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*The look of love -Dusty Springfield*


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Look Who's Cryin' Now - Jessie Murph


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

jamie's cryin 

van halen


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 7, 2021)

Cryin(g) In The Chapel - Elvis


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Chapel of Love - Dixie Cups *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

Love Stinks - J Geils Band


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Love Me With All Your Heart - The Bachelors*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

I Melt With You - Modern English


----------



## Pecos (Jun 8, 2021)

Every Moment With You

Earl  Krug


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

*Every* Breaking Wave - U2


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Every breath you take - Police*


----------



## Pecos (Jun 8, 2021)

Take It All

Adele


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2021)

Take My Breath Away - Berlin


----------



## Patch (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't Take It Away - Conway Twitty


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

*Don't* Answer Me - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Me and you and a dog named Boo- lobo*


----------



## Patch (Jun 10, 2021)

Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine - Tom T. Hall


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Teach your children - Crosby Stills  Nash & Young *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

Hot For Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

Too Darn Hot - from Kiss Me Kate


----------



## Pecos (Jun 10, 2021)

Hot Mockingbird

Chet Atkins, Floyd and Boots


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Hot Love - T-Rex*


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

*Hot* blooded - Foreigner


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Drop it like it's hot - snoop Dogg*


----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2021)

Drop Dead Legs

Van Halen


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*Dead Men Tell No Tales - Motorhead*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2021)

All I Ever Wanted

Santana


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*Have you ever seen the rain - CCR *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

The Rain in Spain - from My Fair Lady


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Never Been to Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

Never Be the Sun - Emmylou Harris, Linda Ronstadt, Dolly Parton


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Walking on the *sun* - Smashmouth


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Walking in Rhythm- The Blackbyrds


----------



## Patch (Jun 11, 2021)

Walking My Baby Back Home - Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Bring It On Home To Me – Sam Cooke


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2021)

Feels Like Home to Me - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Feel like making love - Bad Company


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Come On Feel the Noise - Quiet Riot


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2021)

I Feel the Earth Move - Carole King and James Taylor


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Move it on Over - George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Come On Over To My Place - The Drifters


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Come Dancing....Kinks*


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Dancing in the dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Keep on Dancing - Bay City Rollers


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Dancing in the Street - Martha and the Vandellas (Van Halen did an admirable cover version)


----------



## Patch (Jun 13, 2021)

On The Street Where You Live - Andy Williams


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Basin Street Blues - Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Lonely Street - Patsy Cline


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Burbon Street - Jerry Rafferty


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## joybelle (Jun 13, 2021)

Club At The End Of The Street - Elton John


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

*The End of the world - Skeeter Davies *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2021)

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

You look wonderful tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

*You* Are The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2021)

You Are My Sunshine - old folk tune


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 14, 2021)

My Little Town - Paul Simon


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Costafine town - Splinter*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Funky *Town* - Lipps Inc


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2021)

My Town - Iris Dement


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2021)

Darkness on the Edge of Town - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm On The Outside - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Baby it's cold outside - Various*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2021)

It's All Over Now, Baby Blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Baby now that I've found you- Foundations*


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

*Baby* Don't Lie - Gwen Stefani


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Daddy don't you walk so fast - Daniel Boone*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2021)

My Heart Belongs to Daddy - Fanny Brice


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

We Belong Together - Pat Benatar


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

*Tonight you belong to me -Patience & prudence*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2021)

You Belong to Me - Jo Stafford


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

*You* Wear It Well - Rod Stewart


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 17, 2021)

Wishing Well - Terrence Trent D'Arby


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Living well is the best revenge - R.E.M*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

In The Living Years - Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## Patch (Jun 18, 2021)

Living Next Door To Alice - Smokie


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*The next time - Cliff Richard *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 18, 2021)

The Last Time - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Save the last dance for me - Drifters*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2021)

"Everybody Dance Now” ~ Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

*Now* or Never again - Godsmack


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

Rock and Roll Never Forgets - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*God gave rock and roll to you-Kiss *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

Rock On - David Essex


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 19, 2021)

We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

Do You Love Me - The Contours (I love this song!)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2021)

Love me Tender ~Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*You've got to hide your love away- Beatles *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

Roll Me Away  - Bob Seger


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

*Away* From The Sun - 3 Doors Down


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Here comes the sun - Beatles*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 19, 2021)

Don’t Let The Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry and The Pacemakers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Crying in the rain - Aha*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Laughter in the Rain - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Crying in the Chapel - Elvis


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Chapel of Love - Dixie Cups*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Crying in the Chapel - Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

@StarSong..you've repeated Sunny's answer ^^^^...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

Love Don't Live Here Anymore ~Madonna


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Bleeding *Love* – Leona Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*What's love got to do with it - Tina Turner*


----------



## Patch (Jun 21, 2021)

You've Got To Stand For Something - Aaron Tippin


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*Stand by your man - Tammy Wynette *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

Mr. Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

A Free Man in Paris - Joni Mitchell


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*April in Paris - Count Bassie *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

I Love Paris - Cole Porter


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*Love Grows Where My Rosemary Goes - Edison Lighthouse*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2021)

Love is a Many Splendid thing ~Nat King Cole


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*Go wild in the country - Bow -wow-wow*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 21, 2021)

Go Now - The Moody Blues


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Don't Cry Now - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Don't you want me baby - Human League*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2021)

Baby Love - The Supremes


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Take good care of my baby - Bobby Vee*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

You're No Good - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Good Vibrations - beach Boys*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

All such great songs!  Love these music threads!

Only the Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Young, Gifted and Black -  Bob & Marcia ( *one of my all time faves*)*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Too Young - Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*It's too late - Carol King *


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Too Late For Love – Def Leppard


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Too Late For Goodbyes – Julian Lennon
*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2021)

Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*Yellow Lemon Tree - Fools Garden*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Rocking Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee (one of my favorite Christmas songs)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & the Comets


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*Loves me like a rock - Paul Simon*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

I Am a Rock - Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*God gave rock and roll to you - Kiss *


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Old-time Rock and Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Time after time- Cyndi Lauper..*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

Walking After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Walking man- James Taylor*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Who's That Man - Toby Keith


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Man in the middle- Bee Gees*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Mirror Man - Human League *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

The Candy Man - Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

Big Rock Candy Mountain - Burl Ives


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 25, 2021)

Ain't No Mountain High Enough- 
_    Marvin Gaye and Tammy Terrell_


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Ain't No Woman Like The One I've Got - The Four Tops


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Long Cool woman in a red dress- Hollies*


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Woman In Love - Barbara Streisand


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Black Magic Woman – Santana*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 25, 2021)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Black Pearl -Sonny Charles*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

That Old Black Magic - Sinatra


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Black Is The Color Of My True Love's Hair - Nina Simone & Emil Latimer


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

True Colors - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*True - Spandau Ballet*


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Sad But True - Metallica


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*true love ways - Buddy Holly*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 25, 2021)

Send your love, Sting


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Send me the pillow you dream on - Johnny Tillotson*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 25, 2021)

Me and My Shadow, Al Jolson


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Moon Shadow- Cat Stevens*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Standing in the Shadow of Love - Four Tops


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Standing on the Corner - Dean Martin (love this song!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Down on the corner - CCR*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Return to Pooh Corner - Kenny Loggins


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Return to sender - Elvis P*


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Return to Me - Dean Martin


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Me And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon.*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Down By The Riverside- _Grandpa Elliott, Mahalia Jackson, Pete Seeger_


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

Down By the Old Mill Stream - every barbershop quartet on earth


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Down Under-Men At Work.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Don't bring me down - ELO*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2021)

Bring it on Home to Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Show me the way to go Home - Emerson, Lake & Palmer*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynnard Skinnard


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2021)

Celebrate Me Home - Kenny Loggins (one of my favorite Christmas songs)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2021)

* Won't Go Home Without you~ Maroon 5*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Without you  - Nilsson *


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

Sunday Morning Coming Down- Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Early in the morning - Vanity Fair *


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Early Morning Rain - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Have You Ever Seen the *Rain* - CCR


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Have You Seen Her - The Chi-Lites*


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

If You See Him/If You See Her - Reba McIntyre, Brooks & Dunn


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Tell him - The Exciters*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm Telling You Now - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*You Wear It Well - Rod Stewart*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

You Spin Me Right Round - Dead or Alive


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Have I the right - Honeycombs *


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Have You Seen Her - The Chi-lities


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*The way you make me feel- Michael Jackson*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Love at First Feel - AC/DC


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Feel the need in me -Detroit Emeralds*


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Anytime You Need A Friend - Mariah Carey


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*You'll always be a  friend - Hot Chocolate*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

You've Got a Friend - James Taylor


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*Mrs Brown you've got a lovely Daughter - Hermans' Hermits*


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

You've Got Me To Hold On To - Tanya Tucker


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me  - Mel Carter


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*You've really got a hold on me - Miracles *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Push Me to the Floor - Parlatones


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*Murder on the Dance floor - Sophie Ellis Bextor *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

I Won't Dance - Fred Astaire


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

You Won't See Me  - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*All I ever need is you - Sonny & Cher *


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

All For Nothing - Linkin Park


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*Nothing on you - Ed Sheeran*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 30, 2021)

I Who Have Nothing - Shirley Bassey


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Money for Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

If You've Got the Money, Honey, I've Got the Time -Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*The Big Money - Rush*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 30, 2021)

Money Talks - AC/DC


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Money makes the world go around - Scarface


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*I'd like to teach the world to sing - new Seekers *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *I'd like to teach the world to sing - new Seekers *


Just thinking of that song makes me thirsty for a Coke... wonder why.  

Teach Your Children Well - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

Well it was the coke advert theme tune.. 

Teach your children well, is probably my most fave song EVER....

*Little Children - Billy J Kramer *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Little Children - Billy J Kramer *


This is another one I'd never heard before.  Love YouTube for catching up on old songs that I'd missed when they were popular.  

Where Do The Children Play - Cat Stevens


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

Never heard 'little Children' ?...awww that was such a popular song in the 60's ... still is today  I think... yep I agree about Youtube , fer  shoor...

*Where are you now my son - Joan Baez*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2021)

Where or When ~Dion and the Belmonts


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Sometimes when we touch - Dan Hill *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Where Were You When I Needed You - Grass Roots


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Where do you go to my lovely  - Pater Sarstedt *


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2021)

You Don't Know Where Your Interest Lies - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

You Don't Own Me - Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Don't dream it's over - Crowded House *


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2021)

Dream A Little Dream Of Me - Mama Cass Elliot


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*A little bit me a little bit you -Monkees*


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Don't Let the Sun Go Down on *Me* -  Elton John & George Michael.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*Let me take you home tonight - Bryan Adams*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

I Just Died in Your Arms Tonight - Cutting Crew


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 2, 2021)

Arms of Mary - Sutherland Brothers


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

I Got Lost in His Arms - Ethel Merman


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

I've Got Friends In Low Places - Garth Brooks (love this song!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*Are friends electric - Gary Numan*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*Warwick Avenue - Duffy*


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Michigan _Avenue_ - The Rolling Stones


----------



## StarSong (Jul 3, 2021)

Lawless Avenues - Jackson Browne  (such a *great *song describing the nearly inescapable cycle of gang membership and violence handed down from one generation to the next).


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Lonely Avenue - Ray Charles*


----------



## Raven (Jul 3, 2021)

Only the Lonely  - -   Roy Orbison


----------



## StarSong (Jul 3, 2021)

I Was Only Joking - Rod Stewart


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Lily was here - Dave Stewart & Candy duffer 

( love this song, it was one of the songs from my daughters' repertoir after she left her band and teamed up with her sax playing friend) *


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

-Here Comes My Baby - The Tremeloes


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*here comes my baby -Tremeloes*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

Here Comes the Sun - Beatles


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Walking on the Sun - Smashmouth


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

Walking In The Rain - The Ronettes


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 4, 2021)

No More Rain In This Cloud - Angie Stone


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Get off of my cloud - Rolling Stones *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Lily was here - Dave Stewart & Candy duffer
> 
> ( love this song, it was one of the songs from my daughters' repertoir after she left her band and teamed up with her sax playing friend) *


I'd never heard of this song until YouTube played it for me this morning.  You're right - it's absolutely beautiful.  Thanks for pointing it out.  





Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off - Joe Nichols (This song is a riot)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm pleased you like it... my daughter was/is a Bass guitar player mainly, and plays a few other instruments, but her major is in music... and particularly Bass Guitar..,and she's an exceptional guitarist.

She had her own Band at one time when they were teens.. they played Rock and a lot of Dylan covers.

She was head-hunted by a promotion company who needed a Bass player for a young up and coming female Singer 'Nina''.. DD  and Nina took their one and only song into number 2 in the local London Music Charts..

Soon after her band dispersed  as they all took up their  adult careers and DD joined with her male friend who played sax , and they did a great copy of this which fooled the music producers at the Studios when it was played to them and they couldn't tell the difference .. thinking that the copy which was played to them was Dave and Candy...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*I fall to pieces- Patsy Cline*


----------



## Pecos (Jul 4, 2021)

"When I Fall in Love"

By Chris Botti


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*When I was your girl- Alison Moyet*


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

The Girl From Ipanema - Sinatra


----------



## Pecos (Jul 4, 2021)

The Closer You Get

By 3rd Force


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Don't Stand So Close To Me - The Police


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

*Stand by your man - Tammy Wynette*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 5, 2021)

Man, I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

*Ain't gonna bump no more with no big fat woman - Joe Tex *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

I am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

*Long cool woman in a black dress - Hollies*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

*More than a woman - Tavares*


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

I am *woman* - Helen Reddy


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

*Kentucky woman - Neil Diamond *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Long Cool Woman - Hollies


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Oh, Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

We've had more repeats on this thread than the BBC TV channel... 


*Pretty Flamingo -Manfred Mann *


----------



## Raven (Jul 6, 2021)

Pretty Paper  - -   Roy Orbison


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Pretty Shining People - George Ezra *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

I've Seen All Good People - Yes


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Who are these people - Burt Bacharach *


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

*Who* Are You Waiting For - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*I'm still waiting - Diana Ross *


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2021)

In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*While my heart is still Beating *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Still Loving You - Scorpions


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

Still Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*Crazy - Patsy Cline*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm Crazy For You - Madonna


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*A little more time with you - James Taylor *


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*Time warp - Rocky Horror Picture show*


----------



## Raven (Jul 8, 2021)

This Time I Know It's For Real  - -   Donna Summer


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

A Real Fine Place to Start - Sara Evans


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2021)

The Next Time - Cliff Richard


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Time of Your Life - Green Day


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

This Time - John Legend


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*There 's a place in the world for a gambler - Dan Fogelberg *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*A night like this - Caro Emerald..*..


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

This Old Heart of Mine - Rod Stewart


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*The night they drove old Dixie down... - Joan Baez*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 8, 2021)

Strangers in the night- Frank Sinatra

I'm confused with this game sometimes....


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello Stranger - Barbara Lewis


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello, I Love You – The Doors


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*baby I'm a want you - Bread *


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 9, 2021)

You are my sunshine- Jimmie David and Charlie Mitchell


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*Walking in the sunshine - Roger Miller*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 9, 2021)

My Guy - Mary Wells


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Jealous Guy - John Lennon (Bryan Ferry did a spectacular cover though)


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

Guys and Dolls - Frank Sinatra and the rest of the "Guys"


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Rag Doll - Four Seasons


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*Living Doll - Cliff Richard *


----------



## RubyK (Jul 9, 2021)

* Living In Fast Forward – Kenny Chesney*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Life in the fast lane - The Eagles


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*penny Arcade- Roy Orbison*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Pennies From Heaven - Bing Crosby


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Got a Penny, Benny?  - Nat King Cole


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Bennie and the Jets - Elton John


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Jet - Paul McCartney & Wings *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Leaving on a Jet Plane - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*She's leaving home - Beatles*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Home on the Range - traditional cowboy song


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Sweet *Home* Alabama – Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Sweet & simple - Journey*


----------



## Patch (Jul 11, 2021)

Sweet Cherry Wine - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Red Red Wine - UB40*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

Red Sails in the Sunset - The Platters


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Waterloo Sunset- Kinks*


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Wasted Sunsets - Deep Purple


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

Sunrise, Sunset - From Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Tequila Sunrise-Eagles *


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

African Sunrise -U2


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*heart of the sunrise - Yes..*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2021)

Don't Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John & Kiki Dee


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2021)

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*Little Broken Hearts - Norah Jones*


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

_Little_ Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

*Under the Red Sky- Dylan*


----------



## Pam (Jul 13, 2021)

Under the boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2021)

Don't Sleep in the Subway - Petula Clark


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

*Talking in your sleep -Crystal Gale*


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

The Lion _sleep_s tonight - The Tokens


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

*Tonight- tonight- tonight- Genesis*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2021)

Someone Saved My Life Tonight - Elton John


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2021)

In My Life - Beeatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

*What is life... George Harrison*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2021)

Life Upon the Wicked Stage - from Show Boat


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

All My Life - Foo Fighters


----------



## Patch (Jul 14, 2021)

All The Gold In California - The Gatlin Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Band of Gold -Freda Payne*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2021)

Jerusalem of Gold - Hana Tzur


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2021)

Silver Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Silver Wings..-Merle Haggard*  (the song not Merle)


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Bullet With Butterfly _Wings_ - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Love is like a butterfly - Dolly Parton*


----------



## Pam (Jul 16, 2021)

Walk *like* a man - Four Seasons


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

Walk - Pantera (RIP Dimebag Darrell - such a tragic loss)


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

I Walk the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

*Walk*ing on the sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

*Walking Man - James Taylor*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2021)

Walking Back to Happiness - Helen Shapiro


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Happiness is a Warm Gun - Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

My Happiness - Connie Francis


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

*My World Is Empty Without You - The Supremes*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 17, 2021)

Three Empty Words ~ Shawn Mendes


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

*Empty* Rooms -Gary Moore


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

*When you walk in the room - Searchers*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Seven Rooms of Gloom - Four Tops (I haven't thought of that song in ages!)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

*Seven little girls sitting in the back seat - Paul Evans *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2021)

Girls just want to have fun ~Cindy Lauper


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 18, 2021)

Hand Me Down World - The Guess Who


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Down in the Valley - old folk song


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Drag Me *Down* - One Direction


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Kind of a drag ~ The Buckinghams


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*All kinds of everything - Dana*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

Everything is Beautiful - Ray Stevens


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2021)

Beautiful in White - Westlife


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*White wedding - Billy Idol*


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

*White* Riot - The Clash


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*White horses - Jackie Lee*


----------



## Patch (Jul 19, 2021)

Beer For My Horses -  Toby Keith


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

All the Pretty Little Horses - old folk tune


----------



## Patch (Jul 19, 2021)

Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Two little Boys- Rolf Harris*


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Just the _two_ of us - Bill Withers


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

Tea For Two - Doris Day


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*For the Good times - Perry Como*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2021)

Good Night Irene-The Weavers


----------



## RubyK (Jul 21, 2021)

Good Golly Miss Molly ~ Little Richard


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 21, 2021)

Miss You Nights - Cliff Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*It's one of those nights - Partridge Family*


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

One - U2


----------



## Patch (Jul 21, 2021)

Just One Of Those Things - Peggy Lee


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Just you and I - Tom Walker*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 21, 2021)

I Will Always Love You - Dolly Parton


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*Always and forever - Heatwave*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2021)

Always - Irving Berlin


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2021)

Always on my Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

*Got my mind set on you - George Harrison*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

Georgia on My Mind - Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Midnight Train To Georgia - Gladys Knight & the Pips


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

*Tired of Midnight Blue- George Harrison*


----------



## Patch (Jul 22, 2021)

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Famous Blue Raincoat - Leonard Cohen*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2021)

When Will I Be Famous? - Bross


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2021)

When Will I Be Loved?  - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*When I was a Boy - ELO*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

When the Sun Goes Down ~ Arctic Monkeys


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Who knows where the time goes - Fairport Convention.*..


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Marguerita time - Status Quo *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Time after Time ~Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2021)

*We have all the time in the world - Louis Armstrong*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Patch (Jul 24, 2021)

What In The World's Come Over You - Jack Scott


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

So *what* - The cure


----------



## Patch (Jul 25, 2021)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2021)

You Were Made for Me - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't Blame Me - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*Blame it on the pony Express - Johnny Johnston & the Bandwagon *


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

*Blame* it on me - George Ezra


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2021)

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

* Bobby's Girl - Marcie Blane *


----------



## Raven (Jul 26, 2021)

Rich Girl  - -   Hall & Oats


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*hey there lonely girl- Eddie Holman*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2021)

Hey There Georgie Girl - The Seekers


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*The killing of Georgie - Rod Stewart *


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

*Killing* me softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*Softly whispering I love you - The Congregation*


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

What is love - Haddaway


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

*What Becomes Of The Brokenhearted - Jimmy Ruffin*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Brokenhearted Melody ... Sarah Vaughn*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Unchained melody - Righteous Brothers *


----------



## Jennina (Jul 28, 2021)

Not easy;  had to Google.

Melody Fair - the Bee Gees


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

Fair Moon, To Thee I Sing (from HMS Pinafore)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Bad moon rising - CCR*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

Fly Me to the Moon - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Once in a Blue moon - Earl Thomas Conley*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

To the *moon* and back - Savage garden


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2021)

The Wonder of you ~Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2021)

*Is it any wonder - Keane*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

I Wonder as I Wander - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2021)

*What makes a man wander - Waylon Jennings.. (one of my all time faves )*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

When I Was Your *Man* – Bruno Mars.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*Wake me up when September ends - Green day*


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

*Wake* me up before you go go - Wham


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*You'll always find me in the kitchen at parties - Jona Lewie*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Always Look on the Bright Side of Life ... Monty Python*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2021)

*Bright Eyes - Art Garfunkel *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2021)

In My Daughter's Eyes - Martina McBride


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2021)

*My fathers' eyes - Eric Clapton*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

*Father* to son - Queen


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Son of a Preacher Man ... Dusty Springfield*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*Walking man - James Taylor*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

The Man I Love - Gershwin


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*Man in the middle - Bee-Gees*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2021)

Stuck in the middle with You- Stealers Wheels


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

You Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

*Send* Me An Angel - Gary Numan


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*Like an angel passing through the room - ABBA*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2021)

*Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground - Willie Nelson*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

*Flying without wings - Westliffe*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

*They call the wind Maria - Harve Presnell... *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2021)

Maria - from West Side Story  (Different pronunciation, same spelling)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

LOL..I think we know Sunny, 

*I did what I did for Maria - Tony Christie*.. ( I loved that cheesy song)...


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Where _*Did*_ Our Love Go? -The Supremes


----------



## Patch (Aug 2, 2021)

Giddy Up *Go* - Red Sovine


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

*Up where we belong - Joe Cocker*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

You Belong to Me - Jo Stafford


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

*All I ever need is you - Sonny & Cher*


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Need Me - Eminem​


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

*Feel the need- Detroit Emeralds *


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

*Feel *Like Makin' Love - Bad Company


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2021)

*Live like you were dying - Tim McGraw*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

I will always love* you* -Whitney Housten


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Always and forever - Heatwave*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2021)

Forever Young ~Rod Stewart


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2021)

*Young love - sonny james*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

I Love A Rainy Night - Eddie rabbit


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2021)

Rainy Night in Georgia - Brook Benton


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2021)

Sweet Georgia Brown - Brother Bones


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Midnight Train to *Georgia* - Gladys Knight & The Pips
​​


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2021)

Midnight Special - Credence Clearwater


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2021)

*In the midnight hour - Wilson Pickett*


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

The Midnight Special - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Midnight - Coldplay


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2021)

(Patch, Midnight Special was there already.)

It Came Upon a Midnight Clear - old Christmas carol


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

*Sing it back - Moloko*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2021)

Back in the Saddle - Gene Autrey


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

*Saddle Up - David Christie*


----------



## Patch (Aug 8, 2021)

Prop Me Up Beside the Jukebox - Joe Diffie


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Lay down *beside* me - don Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

*Lay, lady Lay - Bob Dylan*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2021)

The Lady Came From Baltimore - Tim Hardin


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

*She's a lady - Tom Jones*


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

_*She*_ Will Be Loved - Maroon 5


----------



## Patch (Aug 9, 2021)

When Will I Be Loved - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Wake me up when September ends - Green Day *


----------



## Patch (Aug 10, 2021)

See You In September - The Happenings


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

*You* And Whose Army? - Radiohead


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Olivers' Army - Elvis Costello*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2021)

You're In The Army Now.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*You're a lady - Tom Jones*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2021)

The Lady is a Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

Lay, Lady, Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Patch (Aug 11, 2021)

Would You Lay With Me - Tanya Tucker


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Would I lie to you - Charles & Eddy *


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2021)

You Belong to me ~The Duprees


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Don't Let *Me *Down - Leona Lewis & Justin Timberlake.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Don't you want me baby - Human league*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2021)

Get Me to the Church on Time - from My Fair Lady


----------



## Patch (Aug 12, 2021)

Time Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

*Walk on the wild side - Lou Reed*


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

*Wild* thing - The Troggs


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2021)

*Go wild in the country - Bow-Wow-Wow*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 13, 2021)

Go Now - The Moody Blues


----------



## Patch (Aug 13, 2021)

It's Now Or Never - Elvis Presley


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Never,* Never* Gonna Give You Up - Barry White


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*Going up the country - Canned Heat *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2021)

I Know Where I'm Going - old folk song


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 14, 2021)

I Fall to Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*Bits and pieces...Dave Clarke 5 *


----------



## Patch (Aug 14, 2021)

Pieces of My Heart - Janis Joplin


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2021)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*If you tolerate this your children will be next - Manic Street preachers..*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

*Children* - The Rapture


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

*Teach your children well- Crosby Stills, Nash & Young *


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Oh *well* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

*Oh Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2021)

I Feel Pretty - from West Side Story


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 16, 2021)

Feel the Need - Leif Garret


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

I Feel Good - James Brown


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

*See me , Feel me - The Who *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2021)

I Me Mine - The Beatles


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't Let Me Down - Leona Lewis & Justin Timberlake.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*The lamb lies down on Broadway- Genesis*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

Mary Had a Little Lamb


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Mary Had a Little Lamb


actually Paul McCartney  and Wings had a top ten hit with a song with that title... 

*Proud Mary - CCR *


----------



## Patch (Aug 17, 2021)

Merry Mary, Will You Marry Me - The Chinkees


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Merry Christmas everybody - Slade*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*White Christmas - Bing Crosby*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

I'll Be Home For Christmas - Michael Buble


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Home- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2021)

Take Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money & Ronnie Specter


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2021)

Sweet Home Alabama  - Lynnard Skinnard


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2021)

*Sweets for my sweet - Searchers*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2021)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2021)

Sweet Surrender - Bread


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2021)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

*Sweet* child of mine - Guns&Roses


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2021)

*Mother of mine - Neil Reid*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2021)

Mother's Little Helper - Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*Sweet little sixteen- Chuck Berry *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2021)

Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*Only Sixteen- Craig Douglas*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 19, 2021)

Only for the Week ~ In Flames


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*Eight days a week- Beatles*


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

*Day* Dreaming - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Dreaming Of You - Selena


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

*Are you ready for the country - Neil Young*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2021)

You Belong to me ~ The Duprees


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2021)

All the Things You Are - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 20, 2021)

Little Things - Dave Berry


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2021)

I Must Be Seeing Things - Gene Pitney


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2021)

I'll Be Seeing You - Jimmy Durante and many others


----------



## Raven (Aug 20, 2021)

Wish You Were Here  - -   Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

*Those were the days - Mary Hopkin
*


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Those shoes - Eagles


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

*Crocodile shoes - Jimmy Nail*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2021)

*Crocodile Rock ... Elton John*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

*Rock your baby- George McCrae *


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Hard *Rock* cafe - Carol King


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

*A Hard rain is gonna fall - Bryan Ferry *


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 22, 2021)

A Hard Day's Night - The Beatles


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC⚡️DC


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm All Shook Up - Elvis Presley


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Up Around The Bend - CCR*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

*Bend me shape me - Amen Corner *


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Break *me* shake me - Savage garden


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Shake It Up - The Cars


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*It Ain't Me Babe ... Bob Dylan*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Oh Babe what would you say - Hurricane Smith *( I still have that on 45 from my teens)


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2021)

"What In the World's Come Over You"~Jack Scott​


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2021)

It's Not Over - Daughtry


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Over my shoulder -Mike & the Mechanics..* ( been to see them live )


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

*Over*drive - Bachman-Turner


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Ocean Drive - Lighthouse family..*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2021)

Drive - The Cars (oddly enough)


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

*Driving Me Wild - Bryan Ferry*​


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

*Wild thing - Troggs*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

Shapes Of Things To Come - The Yardbirds


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Baby Come Back - Equals*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 25, 2021)

Come Back When You Grow Up - Bobby Vee


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Love grows - Edison Lighthouse *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 25, 2021)

Baby Love - The Supremes


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

*Love *You Like A Love Song - Selena Gomez


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

*Song Sung Blue- Neil Diamond*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2021)

Blue Moon ~Perry Como


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

*Out of the Blue - Roxy Music*


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2021)

Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2021)

Fool on the Hill - Andy Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2021)

*Solsbury hill - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Violet *Hill* - Cold play


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

The Fool on the Hill - Beatles


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Everybody's *Fool* - Evanescence


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2021)

*Fool, if you think it's over - Chris Rea *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

You Better *Think* Twice - Poco


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

*Better the devil you know - Kylie Minogue*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2021)

The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

*Georgia on my mind- Ray Charles *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2021)

Sweet Georgia Brown - Benny Goodman


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

*Brown* Sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Golden Brown- Stranglers *


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Tracy *Brown* - Hanson


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Brown Girl in the ring - Boney-M*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2021)

This Diamond Ring - Gary Lewis & the Playboys


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2021)

Diamonds and Rust - Joan Baez


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2021)

Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*You've got a friend - Carole King*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2021)

We've Got to Get Out of this Place - The Animals


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2021)

I Got Rhythm - Ethel Merman


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Rhythm is a dancer - Snap *


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 31, 2021)

Music Box Dancer

Frank Mills


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Music - Maddona


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Thank you for the music -AbbA*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Thank the Lord for the Night Time ... Neil Diamond*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2021)

*My sweet Lord - George Harrison*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Sweet Leaf - Black Sabbath


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2021)

*Your kiss is sweet - Syreeta*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2021)

Listen To  Your  Heart  ~   Roxette


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2021)

Heart to Heart - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2021)

Turn on Your Heart Light - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2021)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

*When will I be famous - Bros*


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Say *When* - Hell yeah


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 2, 2021)

*Say It Now   Neil Diamond*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

*Say you say me - Lionel Ritchie*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2021)

Where or When - Lena Horne


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2021)

Where Were You When I Needed You - Grass Roots


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

*You* And Whose Army? - Radiohead


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Olivers' Army - Elvis Costello*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Oliver Twist - Rod McKuen (From 1962.  Does anyone else remember this song?  I had to look up who sang it.)


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2021)

The Twist - Chubby Checker (Does anyone remember _that _one?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Sure do.  Also: 

Let's Twist Again - Chubby Checker


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

Nope not heard of Oliver twist or for that matter Rod McKuen

yes of course @Sunny ..who doesn't know Chubby and the twist..I think that song is probably second only to ''Happy Birthday' as being world wide known, even in non English speaking countries.. 

*let's stay together - Al Green * ( I still have that as an old 45 in the loft)


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

*Stay*in  Alive - the Bee Gees


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*I'm Alive - Hollies*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

Friday I'm in Love  - The Cure


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*Friday on my mind - Easybeats*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Always on My *Mind* - Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

*Always - Atlantic Starr  (* one of my all time faves)


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2021)

Always - Irving Berlin (different song)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

*You can't always get what you want - Rolling Stones*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2021)

I Want You So Bad - John Lennon

(and now I've got that one in my head!)


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

*Bad *Company - Bad company


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2021)

*Bad Moon Rising - CCR *


----------



## Raven (Sep 7, 2021)

The Moon and the Sky  - -   Sade


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2021)

Paper Moon - Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2021)

*Paper Roses - Marie Osmond ( *can you believe that version by Marie was in the charts almost 50 years ago*)? *


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Every *rose* has its thorn - Poison


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2021)

The Rose - Bette Midler


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*Rose coloured glasses - John Conlee*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2021)

Ramblin' Rose - Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*Yellow and rose - James Taylor*


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Follow the *Yellow* brick road ~ Judy Garland


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

*Follow you follow me - Genesis*


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

*Follow* me - Muse


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*mercy Mercy Me - Robert Palmer*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2021)

Me And Bobby McGee ~Janis Joplin​


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2021)

Do You Love Me?  - from Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

*Love* a Woman - Mary J. Blige


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

*I am Woman - Helen Reddy*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

I *am* machine - Three days grace


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*Silver Machine - Hawkwind*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 12, 2021)

Silver Threads and Golden Needles - Dolly Parton


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2021)

Silver Bells - Bing Crosby


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Ring the* Bells *- The Kinks


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2021)

The Ring - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*She wears my ring - Solomon King*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2021)

Brown Girl in the Ring - Boney M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2021)

Ring Around the Rosie


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2021)

*Cracklin' Rosie - Neil Diamond *


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Rosie - Bill Morrissey


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2021)

*Whole Lotta Rosie - AC/DC*,


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Whole *lotta* love - Led Zepplin


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2021)

I Love to Love - Tina Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)

*Love in the afternoon - Barbra Streisand*


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Bleeding *Love* – Leona Lewis


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Bleeding the Orchid ... Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 16, 2021)

The Next Time - Cliff Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Tomorrow is a long time- Bob Dylan*


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

You Shook Me All Night *Long* - AC/DC


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 17, 2021)

I Drove All Night - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2021)

Such a Night - Dr. John 

(Best piano blues I've ever heard!  I haven't thought about that song in years.)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

*Night Fever - Bee-Gees*


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

One *Night* in Bangkok – Murray Head


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

*Night boat to Cairo - Madness*


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Cold black *night* - Thin Lizzy


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

The Night Has a Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

*Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

*Crying time - Ray Charles *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry & the Pacemakers


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2021)

Flowers in the Rain - The Move


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

It's *rain*ing men - The Weather girls


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2021)

Stout-Hearted Men - Rudy Vallee


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2021)

What Becomes of the Broken Hearted - Jimmy Ruffin


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2021)

skip


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

*In a broken Dream -Python Lee jackson   ( featuring Rod stewart)...*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 20, 2021)

Dream A Little Dream of Me -Doris Day​


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2021)

Tevya's Dream - from Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

All I have to do is dream - Everly Brothers


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Fleetwood Mac *- Dream*s


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

If I Can Dream - Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

Can The Can- Suzi Quatro


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2021)

The Music of the Night - Michael Crawford


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

All  Night   Long  ~     Lionel   Richie


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

Long cool woman in a black dress- Hollies


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Paint it *black* - The Rolling stones


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2021)

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

Back in the Saddle Again - Gene Autrey


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Here I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Don't *Go *Back To Rockville - R.E.M.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

Don't go breaking my heart - Elton John


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 23, 2021)

Anyone Who Had a Heart - Cilla Black


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2021)

Who are you - The Who


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Who Can it be Now? - Men at Work


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 23, 2021)

Be my baby - The Ronettes


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

There Goes My *Baby *- Enrique Iglesias.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

It's All Over Now, Baby Blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

_*Blue*_ Moon Of Kentucky ... Bill Monroe


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Kentucky woman- Neil Diamond


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2021)

I Am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Black magic *woman* - Fleetwood mac


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

You can do magic - Limmie & The family Cookin'


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2021)

That Old Black Magic - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2021)

*The night they drove old Dixie down...Joan Baez*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2021)

A Hard Day's Night - the Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2021)

A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2021)

Easy to be Hard - from the show "Hair"


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

*Hard* times come easy - Richie Sambora


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Hard times come again no more - Nanci Griffith & Various others


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2021)

It's Hard to be Humble - Mac Davis


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Hard to say I'm sorry- Chicago


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

She Works Hard for the Money - Donna Summer


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

*Money* for nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Nothings' gonna stop us now - Starship


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Never Gonna Give You Up ... Rick Astley


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm Gonna Make You Love Me - The Supremes


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2021)

Gonna Wash That Man Right Out of My Hair - from South Pacific


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2021)

Handy Man - James Taylor


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

When a* man*  loves a woman - Michael Bolton


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

When will I be loved -Everly Brothers


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2021)

I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

We will rock you - Queen


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2021)

Like a Rock - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

I don't like Mondays - Boomtown Rats


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Please *don't* go - KC and the sunshine band


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

Please Mr Postman - Carpenters


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

*Please* Don't Go - Boyz II Men


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2021)

Go Now - The Moody Blues


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2021)

Baby Don't Go - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2021)

My Melancholy Baby - Ella Fitzgerald

Interesting fun fact about this song:  It was written in 1912 and first sung publicly on the vaudeville stage by William Frawley, who much later played Fred Mertz, Lucy and Desi's landlord.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

*Sweet* Pea ... Tommy Roe


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2021)

Sweet Sir Galahad - Joan Baez


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

*Sweet* Home Alabama -  Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

Green green grass of home - Tom  ( hairy chest) Jones..


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

It's Not Easy Being Green - Kermit


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

It's so Easy - Andy Williams


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

* So* Strong - Labi Siffre


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2021)

Four Strong Winds - Neil Young


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm Gonna Be Strong - Gene Pitney


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

*Strong* enough - Cher


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

This town ain't big _enough_ for the both of us - Sparks


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2021)

Our Town - Iris Dement


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

This Town - The Go-Gos


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Town without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Isn't it a *pity* - George Harrison


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Don't let _it_ die - Hurricane Smith


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

Big Girls Don't Cry - Four Seasons (also like Fergie's song of the same name)


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)

Don't   Turn  Around   ~   Ace  of  Base


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 4, 2021)

Turn, Turn, Turn - The Byrds


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

If I Could Turn Back Time - Cher


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

I wish it could be Christmas every day - Wizzard


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

*Wish* you were here - Ed Sheeran


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2021)

Here, There and Everywhere - Beatles


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

She's Not There - Zombies


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

She's *not* afraid - One Direction


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm not gonna Miss you - Glen Campbell


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2021)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

*Never *ever - All Saints


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

Never can say Goodbye - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 6, 2021)

Never can say goodbye , Girl--- Jackson 5


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

Uptown Girl- Billy Joel


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2021)

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2021)

My Girl - Temptations


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2021)

The Girl From Ipanema - Astrud Gilberto


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2021)

American Girl - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

*Girl*s Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

if you can want - Smokey Robinson & The miracles


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 8, 2021)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

I Want You to Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Take On *Me* - A-ha


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

Take me to Texas - George Strait


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2021)

I Me Mine - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

Mother of Mine - Neil Reid


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2021)

You're No Son of Mine - Phil Collins


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

Son of my father - Chicory Tip


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

*Father* and Son - Cat Stevens


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 9, 2021)

Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2021)

Lets' Dance - Chris Montez


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Last Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2021)

Save the Last Dance For Me -  Bruce Springsteen


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Save Your Heart For Me - Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

*You're* no good -  Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

You're a lady -- Tom Jones


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2021)

Luck, Be a Lady Tonight - from Guys and Dolls


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

Lady - Styx


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)

Lay Lady Lay ... Bob Dylan


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2021)

The Lady Came From Baltimore - Tim Hardin


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 11, 2021)

The Lady Is A Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

*Lady* In Red - Chris De Burgh


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2021)

Lady Marmalade - Patti LaBelle


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)

Lady Writer ... Dire Straits


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

Paperback Writer - Beatles


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2021)

I Write the Songs - Barry Manilow


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 12, 2021)

Sad Songs (Say So Much) - Elton John


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2021)

Mr. Dieingly Sad - The Critters


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

Please Mr Postman -Carpenters


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

*Please* don't go - Kc and the sunshine band


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Don't you want me - Human League


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2021)

What Do You Want? - Adam Faith


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 13, 2021)

You Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2021)

Send Me No Flowers - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2021)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Flowers in the rain - The Move


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

November *Rain* - Guns N' Roses


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2021)

September in the Rain - Dinah Washington


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2021)

I Wish it Would Rain - Temptations


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2021)

I wish you peace - Eagles


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

*Wish*ing well - Terence Trent D'arby


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2021)

We Wish You a Merry Christmas - every choral group


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)

Christmas Time Is Here ... Vince Guaraldi


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2021)

Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm Gettin' Nuttin' for Christmas - Barry Gordon


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2021)

For your eyes only - Sheena Easton


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2021)

In My Daughter's Eyes - Martina McBride


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2021)

In the Still of the Night - Nelson Eddy


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2021)

Saturday night at the movies - Drifters


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

*Saturday night* - Cold Chisel


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

Dancing on a Saturday night - Barry Blue


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2021)

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 16, 2021)

Starry, Starry Night - Don McLean


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2021)

Rainy Night in Georgia - Brook Benton


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

Georgia on my mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

*Mind* Games - John Lennon


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Games people Play - Joe South


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2021)

Play Me - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2021)

Play a Simple Melody - Irving Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Simple Things - Paulo Nuttini


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Crazy little _*thing*_ called love - Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Little Darlin' - The Diamonds


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 17, 2021)

Little Bits 'n Pieces - Jim Stafford


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2021)

With a little luck- Wings


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2021)

With a Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

I Can't Help it (if I'm Still in Love With You) - Hank Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2021)

Help - Beatles


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Heaven _Help_ Me - Wynonna Judd


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2021)

Heaven must be missing an angel - Tavares


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

Calling All Angels - Train


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2021)

One More Angel in Heaven - from Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat

(Great show but what an awful title!)


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

...Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2021)

Time after Time ~Johnny Mathis


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

_*Time*_ To Dance · Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2021)

My Time is Your Time - Rudy Vallee


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

*Time* Has Come Today - Chambers Brothers


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2021)

Let's Live For Today - Grass Roots


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 20, 2021)

Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2021)

Let it Be  - Paul McCartney


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2021)

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

Angie Baby - Helen Reddy


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Baby one more time - Brittney Spears


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2021)

Melancholy Baby - Judy Garland


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

You don't have to be a Baby to cry - Caravelles


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Cry Me a River - Joe Cocker


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2021)

Old Man River - Every bass singer


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

Yellow River - Christie


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

Yellow submarine= The Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2021)

Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Old Oak Tree - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

The _old _laughing lady - Neil Young


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Three times a *lady - Commodores*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Knock Three times - Dawn


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2021)

Three Coins in the Fountain - Sinatra


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

These _Three_ Days -  Lucinda Williams.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Those were the days - Mary Hopkin


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2021)

Days of Wine and Roses - Julie London


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2021)

Red, Red Wine - Neil Diamond.  Also UB40.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2021)

Lady in Red - Chris De Burgh


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

Little  Red  Corvette   ~   Prince


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2021)

Dirty Little Secret - All American Rejects


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

Dirty Laundry ~ Don Henley


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

*Dirty* Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2021)

Look what  they've _done_ to my song Ma - Melanie


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

Love, Look What You've Done to Me - Boz Scaggs


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)

What Kind Of Man Would I Be - Chicago


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

When a *man* loves a woman -  Michael Bolton


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2021)

Man in the Mirror   ~  Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

Man in the Middle - Bee-Gees


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2021)

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

Simple *Man* – Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2021)

Play a Simple Melody - Irving Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

let the children play - Santana


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2021)

Play Me - Neil Diamond


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

What about *me* - Moving Pictures


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 26, 2021)

What's love got to do with it- Tina Turner


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2021)

I got you Babe - Sonny & Cher


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh Babe, What Would You Say - Hurricane Smith


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 27, 2021)

What Do You Want? - Adam Faith


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2021)

All I Want For Christmas is You - Mariah Carey


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2021)

Girls Just Want To Have Fun    ~   Cyndi  Lauper


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2021)

Have you Heard ~Johnny Mathis


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

_*Have*_ I Told You Lately _ Van Morrison


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

Ginny come lately - Brian Hyland


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2021)

Come a Little Bit Closer - Jay and the Americans


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2021)

A Little Bit Me, A Little Bit You - The Monkees


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2021)

A Little Bit of Luck - Stanley Hollaway


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2021)

Luck be a Lady tonight ~Frank Sinatra


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Treat Her Like A _*Lady* - _Temptations


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 28, 2021)

Have you seen her,( tell me have you seen her-)-- Chi Lights


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2021)

I Saw Her Again Last Night - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)

Last night I didn't get to sleep at all - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

One _*Night*_ in Bangkok – Murray Head


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

Saturday _night _at the movies - Drifters


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

Saturday Night's All Right for Fighting - Elton John


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

Kung Fu Fighting - Craig Douglas


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

Street Fighting Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Where the *street*s have no name - U2


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

Streets of London - Ralph McTell


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2021)

Basin Street Blues - Louis Armstrong


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

On the Street Where You Live - My Fair Lady Soundtrack


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

Where do you go to my lovely - Peter Sarstedt


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

*Go* away - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2021)

Giving it all away - Roger Daltrey


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2021)

Roll Me Away - Bob Seger


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 1, 2021)

Roll Me Over in the Clover - Traditional

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Old-time rock and* Roll *- Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)

God gave rock and_ roll_ to you - Argent


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

*God* Save The Queen - Sex Pistols.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2021)

God Bless America - Kate Smith


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2021)

God Bless the Child - Blood Sweat and Tears


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Sweet *child* of mine - G&R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2021)

Sweet Talking Guy - Chiffons


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 4, 2021)

More, than the greatest love ~ Andy Williams


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Make You Feel My _*Love*_ – Adele


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)

_You_ make me _feel _brand new - Stylistics


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

A *New* Day Has Come - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2021)

Our day will _come _- Carpenters


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2021)

Day Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 6, 2021)

Lovely Day  - Bill Withers


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Beautiful *day* - U2


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2021)

Sunday Will Never be the Same - Spanky & Our Gang


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

*Sunday* Sunday - Blur


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

Lazing on a Sunday Afternoon- Queen


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 8, 2021)

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2021)

Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

Ruby Tuesday - Rolling stones


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

*Ruby* don't take your love to town - Kenny Rogers


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

_Town_ without pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

My Kind of Town (New York) - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Funky town - Lipps Inc


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2021)

Our Town - Iris Dement


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2021)

Our House - Madness


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2021)

House of the rising sun


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2021)

Bad Moon Rising - CCR


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2021)

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

The _*River*_ - Delta Goodrem


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2021)

Down to the River to Pray - Alison Krause


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2021)

Lights Down  Low  ~  MAX


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2021)

The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2021)

Let's Spend the Night Together - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

Together forever - Rick Astley  ( can you believe that was 33 years ago ) ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Let's get _*together *_- Hailey Mills


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)

Let's put it all together - Stylistics


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2021)

Let's Hang On - Four Seasons


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

_*Let*_ It All Fall Down - James Taylor


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2021)

All My Loving - Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

Loving you - Minnie Ripperton


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2021)

Keep On Loving You - REO Speedwagon


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

Keep on Dancin' - Bay City Rollers


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

* Keep* Me In Mind - Zac Brown Band


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 13, 2021)

Always on my mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

Always and forever- heatwave


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2021)

Forever Young - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2021)

Young Love ~Pat Boone


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 14, 2021)

Love Me With All of Your Heart - The Bachelors


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Stupid _Love_ — Lady Gaga


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 14, 2021)

Love me Tender -- Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Can't get enough of your love baby- Barry White


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2021)

Baby, I Love You - The Ronettes


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2021)

I Love Paris - Cole Porter


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 15, 2021)

The Poor People of Paris - Les Baxter


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2021)

People - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 15, 2021)

People are people--- Depeche mode


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Shower the people- James Taylor


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

*The* way you look tonight - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2021)

The Wonder of you ~Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Isn't it a wonder - Boyzone


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2021)

I Wonder as I Wander - old Christmas song


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 16, 2021)

I Drove All Night - Roy Orbison


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Queen of the_ Night_ -  Whitney Houston


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2021)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2021)

Come Dancing - The Kinks


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Comeback - Jonas Brothers


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2021)

Come Back When You Grow Up - Bobby Vee


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2021)

Back in the Saddle Again - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

Saddle Up - David Christie


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Word _*Up*_ -Cameo


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 18, 2021)

Up on the roof--  The Drifters


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Up On The House Top  ~   Gene  Autry


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2021)

House of the Rising Sun - Woody Guthrie


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

Our House- Madness


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

_House_ of Fire - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2021)

Come On-a My House - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2021)

Burning Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2021)

Down Among the Sheltering Palms - Al Jolson and many others


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Down in the tube station at Midnight - The jam


----------



## RubyK (Nov 20, 2021)

Police Station ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

The Dream _Police_ - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2021)

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2021)

Dream lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 21, 2021)

My Kinda Lover - Billy Squire


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2021)

My Funny Valentine - Everybody


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

What's So Funny About Peace, Love and Understanding - Elvis Costello


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

It must have been_ love_ - Roxette


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

The show must go on - Queen


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

Show Me the Way - Peter Frampton


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Show me the way to go home - Julie London


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 22, 2021)

Take me home country road_ John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Road to hell - Chris Rea


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Highway to _Hell - Ac/Dc_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Ventura Highway- America


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Life Is A _Highway_ – Tom Cochrane


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2021)

It's My Life - Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2021)

Me and my life - Tremeloes


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

_Me and my_ shadow - Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

Moonlight Shadow - Mike Oldfield


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

Moon Shadow - Cat Stevens


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

Harvest moon- Neil Young


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

To the _moon_ and back - Savage Garden


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2021)

Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2021)

Two Outta Three Ain't Bad - Meat Loaf (love this song!)


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Just the _two_ of us - Bill Withers


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

I _just_ can't help Believing - BJ Thomas


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2021)

Help! - Beatles


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2021)

*Help Me, Rhonda ~ The Beach Boys*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

With a little _help_ from my friends - Beatles


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2021)

Little Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

Little Children- Billy J Kramer


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Crazy _Little_ Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## Sunny (Nov 28, 2021)

Little Boxes - Malvina Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

This little light of mine - Seekers


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

A_ Little_ Bit of Me - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

A little bit me , a little bit you - Monkees


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Take On _Me_ - A-ha


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)

Take my breath away - Berlin


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2021)

Take These Chains from My Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

_Chain_ Gang - Sam Cooke


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm the leader of the Gang - Gary glitter


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 1, 2021)

Leader of the pack -- The Shangri-Las


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2021)

The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2021)

Londonderry Air (otherwise known as Danny Boy)


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2021)

In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2021)

Tonight Tonight​


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2021)

Tonight's the Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey _Tonight_ - CCR


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2021)

Tonight I celebrate my love - Roberta Flack


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2021)

Celebrate Me Home - Kenny  Loggins


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

Home by the sea- Genesis


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2021)

Home on the Range - Gene Autrey


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Nobody's _Home_ – Avril Lavigne


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

Nobodys' Child -Karen Young


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh Sweet Child of Mine~Guns and Roses


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 4, 2021)

Sweets for My Sweet - The Searchers


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

_Sweet_ Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)

Sweet little sixteen - Chuck berry


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

Little Red Rooster - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)

Roses are red- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

_Red_ sails in the sunset - Platters


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2021)

You're Sixteen - Ringo Starr


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

You're in my heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 6, 2021)

Anyone Who Had a Heart - Cilla Black


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

Who Says You Can't Go Home - Bon Jovi


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Won't Go _Home_ Without You – Maroon 5


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2021)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynard


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2021)

Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2021)

Little green apples - Roger Miller


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2021)

It's Not Easy Being Green - Kermit


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Peaceful _easy_ feeling - The Eagles


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Make it easy on yourself - Walker Brothers


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2021)

You Make Me Feel Brand New - The Stylistics


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2021)

Brand New Key - Melanie


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Brand _new _day -Sting


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Day after day- Badfinger


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

It's a beautiful _day - U2_


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2021)

Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

_Sunday_ bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2021)

What are you doing Sunday - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2021)

Never on Sunday - Melina Mercouri


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2021)

You are my special angel ~Bobby Vinton


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2021)

Teen Angel - Mark Dinning


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Kiss an angel good Mornin' - Charlie Pride


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

Hurts so Good - John Mellancamp


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

_Good_ Vibrations - The Beach Boys


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Molly Malone - Dubliners


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

_Molly's_ Lips - Nirvana


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Talk Back trembling lips - Jonny Tillitson ( I love that old song)


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2021)

Happy Talk- from South Pacific


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

We don't talk anymore - Cliff Richard


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2021)

I Don't Care Anymore - Phil Collins


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 13, 2021)

Don't Bring Me Down - ELO


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2021)

Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

_Don't_ Speak - No Doubt


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

Big Girls don't cry - Four seasons


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2021)

Cry Me a River - Joe Cocker


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2021)

Old Man River - from Show Boat


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Bow River - Cold Chisel


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

yellow River - Christie


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Whiskey _River_ - Willie Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2021)

Tennessee Whiskey - Chris Stapleton


----------



## StarSong (Dec 16, 2021)

Whiskey Girl - Toby Keith


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

Uptown Girl- Billy Joel


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2021)

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

_Girls_ Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2021)

The Girl From Ipanema - Stan Getz


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

From here to the moon and back - Dolly Parton


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 17, 2021)

Moon River - Danny Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2021)

*Once in awhile ~The Chimes*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

For once in my life- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

It's my_ life _- Bon Jovi


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2021)

It's Magic  - Nat King Cole


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

You can do magic - Limmie & the Family Cookin'


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2021)

That Old Black Magic - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

*Black is Black - Los Bravos*


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Back to _Black_ - Amy Winehouse


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)

Back in the USSR - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 19, 2021)

Back In The New York Groove - Ace Frehley


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Baby got _back - _Sir Mix-a-lot


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2021)

Back in the Saddle Again - Gene Autrey


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2021)

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

Back in Baby's arms - Patsy Cline


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

There Goes My _Baby_ - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

I'll take you there - David Bowie


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

We're Not Gonna _Take_ It - Twisted Sister


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm _not_ in love - 10cc


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Bleeding _Love_ - Leona Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Love will keep us together - Captain & Tenille


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2021)

Do You Love Me? - Dave Clark Five


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

Do wah diddy diddy - Manfred Mann


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Love Like We_ Do_ - Edie Brickell & The New Bohemians


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

A night like this - Caro Emerald ( one of my all time faves)


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2021)

Silent Night - everybody


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)

In the air to_nigh_t - Phil Collins


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2021)

Walking in the air - Howard Blake


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2021)

Dead Man _Walking_ – Jeremy Camp


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2021)

Walking man- James Taylor


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2021)

Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

_Mr_ Know it all - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2021)

You'll Never Know - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

_Never_ surrender - Corey Hart


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

Moment of Surrender - U2


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

_Surrender -_ Cheap Trick


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2021)

Sweet Surrender - bread


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

_Sweet_ Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 31, 2021)

Dream a Little Dream - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Dream lover - Bobby Darrin


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

_Lover_, Lover - Jerrod Niemann


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2021)

Lover, Come Back to me - Barbra Streisand


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

Come on Eileen - Dexys' midnight runners


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2022)

On the Street Where You Live - from My Fair Lady


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Where the _street_s have no name - U2


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

Basin Street Blues - Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Streets of London - Ralph McTell


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Baker _street_ - Jerry Rafferty


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

The wall street shuffle - 10cc


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2022)

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

Balls to the _Wall _-  Accept


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello Walls - Faron Young..


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello Again - The Cars


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello Dolly  - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello, is it me You're Looking for? - Lionel Richie


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2022)

* Me and Bobby McGee~Janis Joplin*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2022)

It Ain't Me, Babe - Bob Dylan


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Don't Let the Sun Go Down on _Me_ - Elton John


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Fat old sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2022)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

_Girls_ just want to have fun - Cindy Lauper


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Just  A Kiss   ~    Lady  A


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

In His _Kiss _- Betty Everett


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Kiss me honey honey,  kiss me..Shirley Bassey


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Take On _Me_ -  A-ha


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)

Ruby don't_ take_ your love to town - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

We're Not Gonna _Take_ It - Twisted Sister


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)

Never gonna give you up- Rick Astley


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 11, 2022)

Up, up and away - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 11, 2022)

Up on the Roof - The Drifters


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2022)

Up on the Housetop - old Christmas song


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

_House_ of the rising sun - The Animals


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)

Our house- Madness


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

_*Our*_ Day Will Come ... Ruby & the Romantics


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2022)

One More Day - from Les Miz


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Beautiful _day_ - U2


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2022)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

_Sunday_ Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2022)

Another  Sunday  In  The  South   ~    Miranda Lambert


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2022)

Never on Sunday - Melina Mercouri


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

It's  Now  or Never  ~   Elvis  Presley


----------



## Patch (Jan 15, 2022)

It's Over Now - Luther Vandross


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

_Over_ Under Sideways Down -  The Yardbirds


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2022)

Down Yonder - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2022)

Don't  Bring Me Down - ELO


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

*Don't* Stop Believin - Journey


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Stop in the name of love - Hollies


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

You Never Even Called Me By My Name - David Allan Coe


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

What Have You Done For  Me  Lately  ~    Janet  Jackson


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Have I Told You Lately ~ Rod Stewart


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

I Want _You_ So Bad - John Lennon


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Your Good Girl's Gonna Go Bad - Tammy Wynette


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

Bad Bad leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Bad To The Bone - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)

Two out of three ain't bad - Meatloaf


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 18, 2022)

Three Times a Lady - The Commodores


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2022)

Luck Be a Lady - from Guys and Dolls


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

_Be_ my baby - The Ronettes


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2022)

Let it Be - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2022)

let it be Me - Everly Brothers


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

It's gotta_ be_ me - NSYNC


----------



## Patch (Jan 19, 2022)

We Gotta Get Out Of This Place - The Animals


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Theme from a Summer Place - Percy Faith


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

Your Place Or Mine - Gary Stewart


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2022)

Baby Mine - from Dumbo


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

There Goes My _Baby_ - Enrique Iglesias.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Got to be There - Michael Jackson


----------



## Patch (Jan 21, 2022)

There, I've Said It Again - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2022)

There Goes That Song Again - Gary Miller


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 21, 2022)

Song Sung Blue.....Neil Diamond


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

_Blue_ on Black – Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2022)

Blue Skies - Irving Berlin


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

Basin Street Blues- Louis Armstrong


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Baker _Street_ - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

Streets of London- Ralph McTell


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

The Streets of Bakersfield - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Where The Streets Have No Name- U2


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

A horse with no Name - America..( i loved this song when I was a teen and I still love it to this day)


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Dark Horse- Katy Perry


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

White Horses - Paul Weller


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

_White_ as snow - U2


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2022)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

White flag- Dido


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Ragged old _flag_ - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2022)

It's a Grand Old Flag - George M. Cohan


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

The Grand Illusion- Styx


----------



## Patch (Jan 24, 2022)

The Grand Tour - George Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2022)

Flowers in _the_ rain - The Move


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2022)

*Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head ~  B.J.Thomas*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2022)

Falling in Love With Love - Sammy Davis, Jr


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Can't help_ falling_ in love with you - Elvis Presley


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

With A Little _Help_ From My Friends- The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

The way old friends Do - ABBA


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2022)

Old Friends - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

Old before I die - Robbie Williams


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2022)

Old Man River - Paul Robeson


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 26, 2022)

Down by the River......Neil Young


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2022)

Down Down - Status Quo


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

_Down_ Under - Men at work


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 28, 2022)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

I've got you under my skin- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 28, 2022)

Skin Trade- Duran Duran


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Dead _Skin_ Mask - Slayer


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2022)

Poor Jud is Dead - from Oklahoma!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Dead from the waist down - Catatonia..


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2022)

_*Down*_ on the Corner - CCR


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2022)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

_Sunday_ Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

What are you doing Sunday- Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

What Makes  You  Beautiful   ~    One Direction


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2022)

You're Beautiful - James Blunt


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

_Beautiful_ People - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2022)

Beautiful Dreamer - Stephen Foster


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Beautiful Noise- Neil Diamond


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2022)

You Are My Destiny~Paul Anka


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

We _are_ Bulletproof - The Eternal


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

Can _*We*_ Still Be Friends - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 1, 2022)

In the Still of the Night - Eddy Nelson


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm still waiting - Diana Ross


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

_I'm still_ standing - Elton John


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2022)

Standing in the shadows of love - Four Tops


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2022)

Standing on the Corner - Dean Martin


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)

Down on the corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

_Down _Under - Men at work


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Under Pressure- David Bowie


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Take the_ pressure_ down - John Farnham


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 4, 2022)

Under _Pressure_ - David Bowie and Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Under _Pressure_ - David Bowie and Queen


repeat..


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2022)

Down Among the Sheltering Palms - The Chordettes


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Lay *Down* Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2022)

Lay Lady Lay - Dylan


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 7, 2022)

Lady Lynda - Beach Boys


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

She's  A Lady   ~    Tom   Jones


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2022)

Luck Be a Lady - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Bad _Luck_ - Social Distortion.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

With a little luck- Wings


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 8, 2022)

With a Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2022)

With a Little Bit of Luck - Stanley Holloway


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Little Children- Billy J Kramer


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Crazy _Little_ Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2022)

Crazy- Patsy Cline


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

_Crazy_ Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Long Black Train- Josh Turner


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2022)

Long Black Veil - Joan Baez


----------



## Patch (Feb 11, 2022)

Many Shades of Black - The Raconteurs


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Paint it _black_ - Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

Long cool woman in a black dress- Hollies


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Devil With A Blue _Dress_ On - Mitch Ryder


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm  _Blue_ - Eiffel 65
​​


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

Born to be blue - Chet Baker


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Born Free - Matt Monro


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2022)

Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

_Run_ to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

Road to Hell - Chris Rea


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Hell Ain’t A Bad Place To Be - AC⚡️DC


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

He ain't heavy he's my brother -Hollies


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

God Hates _Heavy_ Metal - Dio


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2022)

Nearer, My God, to Thee - old hymn


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

God Only Knows - The Beach Boys


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2022)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2022)

Only You - The Platters


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

I honestly love_ you_ - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2022)

I  Ran  So  Far  Away   ~   A  Flock of Seagulls


----------



## RFW (Feb 15, 2022)

Over the Hills and Far Way - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2022)

Over There - WW1 song


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

I'll Be _There_ For You - Bon Jovi


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 15, 2022)

Rock _You_ Like A Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2022)

I'll Be Home For Christmas - Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2022)

uh oh..double posting..I'll take from the first one ...

Rock on - David Essex...


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

We will _Rock_ you - Queen


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2022)

Like a Rock - Bob Seger


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Like A Lover - Sergio Mendes


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 17, 2022)

Dream Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Dream Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

A Head Full of _Dreams - _Coldplay


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

Hold your head up- Argent


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Word _Up_ - Cameo


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Up, Up and Away - The Association


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2022)

Roll Me Away - Bob Seger


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Me And You And A Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Love me love my dog - Peter Shelley


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Hound *Dog* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

_Dog_ day are over - Florence and the Machine


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

_Over_ You - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

Only You- Yazoo


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

My One And _Only_ Love - John Coltrane


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2022)

One - from A Chorus Line


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Another _One_ Bites The Dust - Queen


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

_Dust_ In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2022)

Candle in the Wind - Elton John


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Dust in the wind - Kansas


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2022)

They Called the Wind Mariah - from Paint Your Wagon


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Against the _wind_ - Bob Seger


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 22, 2022)

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

_Wind_ Beneath my Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)

Silver Wings- Merle Haggard


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2022)

Silver Threads and Golden Needles - The Seekers


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

Silence is Golden - Tremeloes


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Sound of _Silence_ - Disturbed


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2022)

Sound of the Underground- Girls Aloud


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 25, 2022)

The Name of the Game - Abba


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Mind _Games_ - John Lennon


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Making your mind up - Bucks Fizz


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

_Mind_ Blowing Decisions - Heatwave


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

She's Like The Wind - Patrick Swayze


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

_Mind_ Blowing Decisions - Heatwave


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 26, 2022)

Blowing in the Wind - Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

_The_ next time - Cliff Richard


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2022)

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Message In A Bottle - The Police


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2022)

99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall - every kid who has ever been to camp


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

_99_ Red Balloons - Nena


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Lady In Red - Chris DeBurgh


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2022)

The Lady Came From Baltimore - Tim Hardin


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 27, 2022)

The Lady is a Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

She's a lady - Tom Jones


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2022)

Lady Be Good - Gershwin


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Walking on _Sunshine_ - Katrina and the waves.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2022)

Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Put Your Head On My Shoulder - Paul Anka


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

Hold your head up - Argent


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Word Up - Cameo


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Up, Up and Away - 5th Dimension


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

The only way is up - Yazz


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2022)

My Way - Sinatra


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

The Time of _My_ Life - Bill Medley


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)

If I only had time - John Rowles


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

_Time_ - Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

Knock three times - Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm Gonna _Knock_ On Your Door - Eddie Hodges


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm gonna make you love me - Temptations


----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2022)

Wake Me Up ~ Avicii


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

The only way is up - Yazz


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Only You - The Platters


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2022)

Loving You - Michael Jackson


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2022)

You and the Night and the Music - Julie London


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

The Rhythm Of The _Night_ - Corona


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Hit me with your rhythm stick - Ian Dury and the Blockheads


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2022)

I Got Rhythm - Ethel Merman


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

I've got you under my skin - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Crawling under my _skin_ - Linkin Park


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Under my thumb - Rolling stones


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 6, 2022)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

_Under_wear goes on the inside - Lazy Boy


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2022)

Inside out - Odyssey


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Leave _out_ all the rest - Linkin Park


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

If you leave me now - Chicago


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2022)

If I Were a Carpenter - Bobby Darin


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

_If_ You're Wondering If I Want You To - Weezer


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

I want you back - Jackson 5


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2022)

If I Loved You - from Carousel


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2022)

If I Ruled the World - Tony Bennett


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

He's Got The Whole World (In His Hands) - many artists


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2022)

He's got you - Patsy Cline


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

What's love _got _to do with it - Tina Turner


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

What's the matter with you baby - Marvyn Gaye & Mary Wells


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2022)

Walkin' My Baby Back Home - Nat King Cole


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Baby's got _Back_ - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2022)

Back in Baby's arms - Patsy Cline


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 12, 2022)

Lying in the Arms of Mary - Sutherland Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

Lyin' eyes - Eagles


----------



## Raven (Mar 12, 2022)

Can't Take My Eyes Off You    -  Frankie Valli


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2022)

This is My Beloved - from Kismet


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

This is my life - Shirley Bassey


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

_*Life*_ During Wartime - Talking Heads


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Time of my *life *- Bill Medley


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2022)

What is life - George Harrison


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 14, 2022)

What’s Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

A Horse with no name - America


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 15, 2022)

With or Without You - U2


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2022)

Without a Song - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

The Zephyr _Song - _Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

The pushbike song - Mixtures


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

_The_ Wonder of You - Elvis Presley.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

isn't it a wonder - Boyzone


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

It Won't Be Long ... Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

How Long - Ace


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2022)

Long Time Gone - The Chicks


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 17, 2022)

Time is on my Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

Time after time - Cindy Lauper


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

_After_ Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2022)

Walking after midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2022)

Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldar


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2022)

In the midnight hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

_Midnight_ Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & the Pips


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Georgia on My Mind~Ray Charles​


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

*On My Own - Patti LaBelle *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2022)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 19, 2022)

Sweets for My Sweet - The Searchers


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Sweet child of mine - Guns&Roses


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2022)

Sweet Caroline ~ Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

Sweet about me - Gabriella Cilmi


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2022)

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2022)

me and my life - Tremeloes


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

It's _my_ life - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2022)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas - Various


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

_*Look* Thru Any Windows - The Hollies_


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Is There _Any_body Out There? - Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2022)

Is anybody going to San Antone - Charlie Pride..( One of my fave country songs)


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

_Going_ Home - Mark Knopfler


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

When the going gets tough the tough get going - Billy Ocean


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

_When_ I Got Troubles - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

When I'm dead and gone - McGuiness Flint...


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

_When_ I Think About You - R. Kelly


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

_You_ Left Me Just When I Needed You Most - Randy Van Warmer


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

The most beautiful girl - Charlie Rich


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 25, 2022)

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2022)

The Girl From Ipanema - Stan Getz


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 25, 2022)

Girl Watcher - The O'Kaysions


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

The _Watcher_ - Dr. Dre


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

The happening - Supremes


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

_The_ Enemy - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Save the last dance for me - Drifters


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 27, 2022)

Last Kiss - J Frank Wilson & The Cavaliers


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

In His _Kiss_ - Betty Everett


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Sealed with a kiss- Brian Hyland


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2022)

One Kiss - Sigmund Romburg (about 100 years ago)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

One bad apple - Osmonds


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Bad to the _bone_ - George Thorogood


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Bad Day - R.E.M.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Generation _Day -_ Godsmack


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 30, 2022)

My Generation - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

Be my baby - Ronettes


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Let it _be - The Beatles_


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

Don't let the sun go down on me - Elton John


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2022)

Down in the Valley - Burl Ives


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

Down Down- Status Quo


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Don't bring me _down_ - ELO


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2022)

Down Yonder - Willie Nelson


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Boogie _Down_ - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2022)

Boogie Wonderland - Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2022)

I Love to Boogie - T Rex


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2022)

Mac's Boogie - Dr. John (one of my favorites!)


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

_Mac_ The knife - Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2022)

Bennie and _the_ jets - Elton John


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2022)

Jet - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2022)

Leaving on a Jet Plane - John Denver


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

_Leaving_ Me Is Easy - Phil Collins


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)

Leaving on a jet plane - John Denver


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2022)

Holly, you're repeating.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)

Oops... didn't see it on the previous page...

Take it Easy - Eagles..


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2022)

She's Leaving Home - The Beatles
Easy to be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2022)

Be My Baby


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

_Baby_, I Love Your Way - Peter Frampton


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 5, 2022)

Love me Tender ~Elvis Presley


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2022)

Do You Love Me?  - Tevye and his wife


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 6, 2022)

Do You  Know the Way to San Jose


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2022)

San Francisco - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2022)

Do you know the way San Jose - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

I did it my _way -_ Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

OOps sorry for the repeat above... just noticed it ...

Just the way you are - Billy Joel


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

_Just_ Ain't No Love - Barbara Acklin


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

Love will keep us together - Captain and Tennille


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Somebody to _Love _- Queen


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2022)

Somebody Loves Me - Gershwin


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

April Love - Pat Boone


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Love Shack - B-52's


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

When you;re in love with a beautiful woman- Dr Hook


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

I am _beautiful_ - Christina Aguilera


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

I am a Walrus - Beatles


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

3 _AM_ - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 11, 2022)

Here I Am.....Dolly Parton


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Here there and everywhere - Beatles


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

_Here_ without you - 3 doors down


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Without you - Nilsson


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

_You_ Make Me Feel Like a Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Feel the need - Detroit Emeralds


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Love at First _Feel_ - AC/DC


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 14, 2022)

You Don’t Know How It Feels - Tom Petty


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

If you don't know me by now - Harold Melvin and the Bluenotes


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2022)

I'll Know - from Guys and Dolls


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Does your mother know - ABBA


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

A Real _Mother_ For Ya - Johnny "Guitar" Watson


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2022)

Mother Machree - Old Irish song


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 15, 2022)

Mother-In-Law - Ernie K Doe


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

In a Broken Dream - Python Lee Jackson


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

_Deam_ on - Aerosmith


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Do you dream of me - Michael W Smith


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2022)

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Louis Armstrong and Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Dream lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Secret _Lovers_ – Atlantic Starr


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Secret love - Doris Day


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 18, 2022)

Do You Want to Know a Secret - Billy J Kramer


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

What do you want - Adam Faith


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 18, 2022)

You send me - Sam Cooke


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 18, 2022)

Me Myself I - by Joan Armatrading


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Killing me softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Call _Me_ - Blondie


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 18, 2022)

I Just Called To Say I Love You - Stevie Wonder


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Say you say me - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

_Say_ you will - Foreigner


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

You are the sunshine of my life- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2022)

Sunshine on my Shoulder - John Denver


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 20, 2022)

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Walking in the sunshine - Rod Stewart


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

_Walking_ on the Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Walking after midnight- Patsy Cline


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

_Midnight_ Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & the Pips


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Long black train - Josh turner


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2022)

Long Long and Lonely Nights ~Bobby Vinton


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Hey there lonely girl - Eddie Holman


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2022)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 23, 2022)

Only You - The Platters


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Barbra Streisand and Neil Diamond


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Where have all the _Flowers_ gone - The Seekers


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2022)

Where or When - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Where  is the love - Blackeyed Peas


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

_Where_ do you go to - Peter Sarstedt


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Do You Love Me - The Dave Clark Five


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

_You_ Make Me Feel Like a Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2022)

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Long cool woman in a black dress - Hollies


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

_Black_ Magic _Woman_ - Carlos Santana


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

You can do magic - Limmie and family cookin'


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 27, 2022)

Magic Moments - Perry Como


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2022)

That Old Black Magic - Judy Garland


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Black & White - 3 Dog Night


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

_White_ Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Shotgun Wedding - Roy C


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 28, 2022)

A Wedding Gown of White - Charlie Feathers


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Black or White - Michael Jackson


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2022)

Um - White Christmas?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

White horses - Jackie Lee


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 29, 2022)

Crazy Horses - The Osmonds


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

Crazy little thing called love - Queen


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

_Crazy_ for you - Let loose


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

You are so beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 30, 2022)

Beautiful Dreamer — Roy Orbison


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Wonderful world beautiful people - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2022)

You're My World - Cilla Black


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

You're in my heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2022)

You're the Top - Cole Porter


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

what makes you think you're the one - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

One - U2


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

One fine day - Chiffons


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Beautiful _day_ - U2


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2022)

Night and Day -  Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Nights in white satin - Moody blues


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2022)

My White Knight - from The Music Man


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Girl Don't come - Sandy Shaw


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2022)

The Girl From Ipanema - Stan Getz and some singer whose name I never remember


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Theme from a summer place - Percy Faith


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

A Sweeter _Place_ – Selena Gomez


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Another time another place - U2


----------



## Mary1949 (May 5, 2022)

Time is on my Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

A Little time - Beautiful South


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Time after time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

The _time _of my life - Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

She's out of my life - Jackson five


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

_She's_ Always A Woman – Billy Joel


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Woman in love - Barbra Streisand


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2022)

Love Me Like A Rock - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Rock Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2022)

I Love Rock and Roll - Joan Jett


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

It's still rock and roll to me - Billy Joel


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Old Time_ Rock _and _Roll_ - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

This old heart of mine - Isley Brothers


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2022)

When Your Old Wedding Ring was New - Jimmy Roselli


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2022)

This Diamond Ring - Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Some days are Diamonds - John Denver


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2022)

Diamonds and Rust - Joan Baez


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Lucy in the sky with Diamonds - Beatles


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2022)

You've Blown it all Sky High - Jigsaw 
(can't imagine why I even remember that song... it was a hit so long ago and isn't ever played on oldies stations)


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Under African Skies – Paul Simon


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

Under my thumb - Stones


----------



## Mary1949 (May 10, 2022)

You Are My Sunshine - Johnny Cash


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2022)

Waiting for Superman - Daughtry


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

_For_ Emma - Bon Iver


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Cool for cats - Squeeze


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2022)

Alley Cat - Phil Harris


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2022)

Stray Cat Strut - The Stray Cats (Brian Setzer)


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Nashville cats - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Woke up in _Nashville_ - Seth Ennis


----------



## Mary1949 (May 12, 2022)

The Only Way is Up - Otis Clay


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2022)

My Way - Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

My ding-a-ling -Chuck Berry


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

_My _House. Warren G, Nate Dogg


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

Our House - Madness


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2022)

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Walking on the_ sun_ - Smashmouth


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Walking man- James Taylor


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2022)

The Man I Love - Gershwin, I think


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

When I Was Your _Man_ – Bruno Mars


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

When you are a king - White Plains


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2022)

You Are My Sunshine


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

Before you were young - Travis


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

_Before_ My Lord - Imvuselelo Yase Natali


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2022)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## MountainRa (May 15, 2022)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Little green apples - O C Smith


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2022)

It's Not Easy Being Green - Kermit


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

Easy - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2022)

Easy to Love -Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

_Easy_ Love - Pentatonix


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Your love keeps lifting me higher - Jackie Wilson


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

You Won't See _Me_ Tonight - Nas


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Someone saved my life tonight- Elton John


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2022)

Life Upon the Wicked Stage - from Show Boat


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

What is life - George Harrison


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Time of my _life - _Bill Medley


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Time in a bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Mary1949 (May 20, 2022)

Time is on my Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

_Time_ - Pink Floyd


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

The next time - Cliff Richard


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

_The_ Oracle - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

After the love has gone - Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2022)

After the Ball - Victorian parlor song


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Rubber Ball - Bobby Vee


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Wrecking _Ball - _Miley Cyrus


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

Ball of Confusion - Temptations


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Time _of_ our lives - Pitbull


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Our last song together - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2022)

Save the Last Dance For Me - The Drifters


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Save your love - Renee and Renato


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

_ Love_ You Like a Love Song - Selena Gomez


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mary1949 (May 25, 2022)

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

Golden Brown - Stranglers


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

_Brown_ Sugar - The Rolling stones


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Sugar Sugar - Archies


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

_Sugar_ Baby Love - The Rubettes


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

Baby Come Back - Equals


----------



## Raven (May 27, 2022)

Back Where I Come From  -  -  Kenny Chesney


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2022)

From Me to You - The Beatles


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2022)

The Girl From Ipanema - Stan Getz


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Are you gonna be my _girl_ - Jet


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2022)

Do you know where your children are ?- Michael Jackson


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2022)

(Interesting lyrics, coming from him!)

I'll Know - from Guys and Dolls


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Don't Let Me Be the Last to _Know - _Britney Spears


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Let it be me - Everly Brothers


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

It's Gotta _be me_ - Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2022)

Do You Love Me? - The Contours


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

Do you know the way to San Jose - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2022)

If You're Going to San Francisco - Scott MacKenzie


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

What _If_ I Was White - Eminem


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Black and white - 3 Dog night


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2022)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

White Flag- Dido


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Black or _White_ - Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Long cool woman in a black dress- Hollies


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2022)

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

How Long - Ace


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

It's a _Long_ Way to the Top - AC/DC


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

My way - Ol' Blue Eyes..


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

In The _Way_ - Sasha


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

In the summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2022)

Summertime - from Porgy and Bess


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

The _Blues_ Are Still _Blue_ - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Blue ain't your colour - keith Urban


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 4, 2022)

Blue is the Colour - Chelsea FC


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Colour my world - Petula Clark


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

What a beautiful _world_ - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

What's New, Pussycat? - Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2022)

Englishman in New York - Sting


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2022)

City of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Atlantic _City_ - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Big City - Dandy Livingstone


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2022)

Big, Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2022)

Bad Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Golden Brown - Stranglers


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

_Brown_ Sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Sugar Sugar - The Archies


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

Sugar Me - Lynsey De Paul


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 7, 2022)

Love Me With All of Your Heart - The Bachelors


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

Tell it to my heart - Taylor Dayne


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2022)

My Heart Will Go On - Celene Dion


----------



## RubyK (Jun 7, 2022)

Break My Heart - Dua Lupa


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2022)

Hold My Hand  ~  Lady Gaga


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

I want to hold your _hand_ - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

I'd love you to want me - Lobo


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2022)

What Do You Want? - Adam Faith


----------



## Sunny (Jun 8, 2022)

Do Do Do What You've Done Done Done Before - Gershwin


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

All Said and _Done_ · Blodwyn Pig


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

I am I said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2022)

Have I The Right? - The Honeycombs


----------



## Sunny (Jun 9, 2022)

It's All Right With Me - Cole Porter


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Call_ Me - _Blondie


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Call me number one - Tremeloes


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Call Me Irresponsible  -  Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

me and you and a dog named Boo- Lobo


----------



## Patch (Jun 10, 2022)

Love Me Like You Used To - Tanya Tucker


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Like a Virgin - Madonna


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Walk _Like_ a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

Walking Man - James Taylor


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2022)

The Man I Love - Gershwin


----------



## tinytn (Jun 11, 2022)

Love me Forever  ~ Aretha Franklin


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

Forever Autumn - Justin Hayward


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Now & _Forever_ - Richard Marx


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

If you need me now - Chicago


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

_Need_ You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

You light up my life - Debbie Boone


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2022)

I Saw the Light - Hank Williams


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Leave a _light_ on for me - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

If you leave me now - Chicago


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 14, 2022)

If I Ruled the World - Harry Secombe


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

I'd like to teach the world to sing - New Seekers


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

What a Beautiful _World_ - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2022)

What the World Needs Now - Burt Bacharach


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

What in the worlds' come over you - Jack Scott


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

_What_ About Us? - Pink


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

How 'bout us - Champagne


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

_How_ Do You Sleep? - Sam Smith


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Do you know the way to San Jose - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 17, 2022)

Do You Want to Know a Secret? - Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Secrets to the end - Depeche Mode


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

In The _End _- Linkin Park


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Back in the USSR - Beatles


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 18, 2022)

Come Back Be Here - Taylor Swift


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2022)

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Gonna get along without you now - Viola Wills


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

How do I live _without you - _Trisha Yearwood


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Without you - Nilsson


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2022)

Without You - from My Fair Lady


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

You make me feel brand new- Stylistics


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Trust me - Jungle book


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2022)

Do You Love Me? - David Clark Five


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2022)

Do wah diddy diddy -Manfred Mann


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

You Can _Do_ It - Caribou


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2022)

Can You Feel It? - The Jackson 5


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2022)

I Feel Pretty - from West Side Story


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

Pretty woman- Roy Orbison


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

_Pretty_ Baby - Blondie


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2022)

Cherry Oh Baby - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2022)

My Melancholy Baby - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

_Baby_ One More time - Brittney Spears


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

I love you more than you'll ever know - Blood sweat & tears


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Can’t Give You _More_ - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Can't buy me love - Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2022)

Who Will Buy?  from "Oliver"


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Who are you - Who


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

_You_ Ain't Alone - Alabama Shakes


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2022)

I think we're alone now - Tiffany


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Forever _Now_ - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Forever Autumn - Justin Hayward


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2022)

Autumn Leaves - Eva Cassidy


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

My Cosmic Autumn Rebellion - The Flaming Lips


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2022)

My friends are gonna be strangers - Merle Haggard


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

_Friends_ in low places - Garth Brooks


----------



## RubyK (Jun 29, 2022)

Friends Will Be Friends - Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Old Friends -Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

_Old_ Man River - Paul Robeson


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 30, 2022)

Old Man....Neil Young


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Walking Man - James Taylor


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2022)

Mr Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Man I feel like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

The Way You Make Me _Feel - _Michael  Jackson


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 2, 2022)

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2022)

Show Me the Way to Go Home - old barroom song


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2022)

Side Show - Barry Biggs


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

_Show_ Me Around – Carly Pearce


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

All around the world - Lisa Stanfield


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

What a wonderful _world_ - Louis Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

For what it's worth - Liam Gallagher


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

_What_ makes you beautiful - One Direction


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2022)

Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2022)

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

_Morning_ Mr. Magpie - Radiohead


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2022)

Mr Rock and Roll - Amy Macdonald


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2022)

Mr. Blue Sky - ELO


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm Blue - Eiffel 65


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2022)

Blue ain't your colour - Keith Urban


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2022)

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2022)

This is my Song - Petula Clark


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Born _This_ way - Lady Gaga


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2022)

Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

_Born_ this way - Lady Gaga


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

Way Down upon the Swanee River  ~ Hugh Laurie


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

This river is wild - Killers


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2022)

Moon River - Johnny Mercer


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

To The _Moon_ And Back - Savage Garden


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Back in the USSR - Beatles


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Baby got _back_ - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

I want you back - Jackson 5


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2022)

What Do You Want? - Adam Faith


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2022)

Do Re Mi  - from The Sound of Music


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

_Do_ What You Like - Blind Faith


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2022)

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm stone in love with you - Stylistics


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2022)

Love Me With All of Your Heart - The Bachelors


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Hungry _Heart_ - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Deep in the heart of Texas - Perry Como


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2022)

Deep River - Mormon Tabernacle Choir

Check out this beautiful video of this song. Deep River (2014) - Mormon Tabernacle Choir - YouTube


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 14, 2022)

Moon River - Danny Williams


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

_River_ deep Mountain High - Tina Turner


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Ain't no mountain high enough - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2022)

Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

_High_er Love - Steve Winwood


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2022)

Neverending Love - Roxette


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

_Never_ Been Hurt - Demi Lovato


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Hurt So Good - John Mellencamp


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

_Good_ Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Miss you nights - Cliff Richard


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2022)

Nights Like This - Kehlani


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2022)

Country boys like me - Craig Morgan


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

_Country_ Road - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Road to Hell- Chris Rea


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Bat out of _Hell_ - Meatloaf


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My Car - Billy Ocean


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2022)

Out of My Dreams - song from "Oklahoma!"


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 20, 2022)

In Dreams - Roy Orbison


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Sweet _Dreams - _Eurythmics


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Sweets for my sweet - Searchers


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Forever Autumn - Jeff Haywood.


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2022)

Autumn Leaves - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2022)

^^^  Go back two.

Sweet Adeline - Old barber shop quartet song


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Sweet Talkin' Guy - Chiffons


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

_Sweet_ Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2022)

Welcome Home - Peters & lee


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2022)

Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home) - Marvin Gaye


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 23, 2022)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Single_ Ladies_ - Beyoncé


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

Lady in Red - Chris de Burgh


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2022)

Lady D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Lay _Lady_ Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Lay down Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Mustang _Sally_ - The Commitments


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2022)

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2022)

Sally - Pride of our Alley - Gracie Fields


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2022)

Avenues and Alleyways - Tony Christie


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Electric _Avenue_- Eddy Grant


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)

Are Friends Electric - Tubeway Army


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

_Are_ you ready - AC\DC


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2022)

You can call me Al- Paul Simon


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2022)

I Me Mine - The Beatles


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Be _mine_ Tonight - Th' Dudes


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Wonderful tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 29, 2022)

Wonderful Land - The Shadows


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Great Southern _land - _Ice House


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2022)

Fire Lake - Bob Seger


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Fight _Fire_ With Fire - Metallica


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Light my fire - Doors


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Me and _My_ broken heart - Rixton


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Me and my life - Tremeloes


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 1, 2022)

This is my Life - Shirley Bassey


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

_This_ is it - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Patek24 (Aug 1, 2022)

Is It Love That We're Missin'? - Quincy Jones


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2022)

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2022)

Do Re Mi - The Sound of Music


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

_Do_ You love me - Contours


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)

Love in the afternoon - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Crazy In _Love_ - Beyoncé


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2022)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

It Don't Mean a Thing (If it Ain't Got that Swing) - Duke Ellington


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

I Don't Wanna Miss A _Thing_ - Aerosmith


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2022)

Miss you nights - Cliff Richard


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

I _Miss_ You - Klymaxx


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2022)

This World is not My Home - Jim Reeves


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

What a wonderful _world_ - Louis  Armstrong


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Wonderful world Beautiful People - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

It's a _Beautiful_ day - U2


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

Day after Day - Badfinger


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

After Party - Don Toliver


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

It's my party -Lesley Gore


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

_Party _all night - Quiet Riot


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2022)

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2022)

Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2022)

In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

You're _Still_ the One - Shania Twain


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

One Bad Apple - Osmonds


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

One - U2


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

One of these nights - Eagles


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

*One* night with you,, Elvis


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Nights in white satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

_White_ Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Shotgun wedding - Roy-C


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

I won't come to your _wedding_ - The wrens


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2022)

I Won't Dance - Fred Astaire


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Can I have this _dance_ - Vanessa Hudgens and Zac Efron


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2022)

Save the Last Dance For Me - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

Dance little lady Dance - Tina Charles


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 15, 2022)

Little Children - Billy J. Kramer


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2022)

Teach your children - Crosby, Stills , Nash & Young


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

_Teach_ The World To Sing - The New Seekers


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

All around the world - Oasis


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

_All _Night - Pearl Jam


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Hold Back the Night - Tramps


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 17, 2022)

Hold Tight - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Tich


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Hold on I'm coming - Sam & Dave


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

_Hold _On - Justin Bieber


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Til the Cows _Come - _Randy Erwin


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2022)

The Twelfth of Never - Cliff Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Now or_ Never _again - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

If you leave me now - Chicago


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

How Soon is _Now - _The Smiths.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

How Deep is your love - Bee-Gees


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

River _Deep_ Mountain High - Tina Turner


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Take me High - Cliff Richard


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Not Gonna _Take_ It - Twisted Sister


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Take on me - AHA


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 23, 2022)

Love Me With All of Your Heart - The Bachelors


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

A Horse with no name - America


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Say my_ Name _- Destiny's Child


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

I say a little prayer - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

_Say_ you will - Foreigner


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Will you love me tomorrow - Shirelles


----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 25, 2022)

Love Me Tender- Elvis Presley

There, I used 2 of the words!


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Bleeding *Love* - Leona Lewis


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2022)

Be My Love - Mario Lanza


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

My ding-a-ling- Chuck Berry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2022)

My White Knight - from The Music Man


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Nights in_ White_ Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

Boogie Nights - heatwave


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Welcome to my _night_mare - Alice Cooper


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome Home - Peters & Lee


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome to My World - Jim Reeves


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Not the End of the _World _- Katy Perry


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)

Man of the world - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

When I Was Your _Man_ – Bruno Mars


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2022)

If I Were a Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

Man in the Middle - Bee-Gees


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

_Man_ in the mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2022)

Mr Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

Mr Bojangles - Sammy Davies Jnr


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Mr. Sandman - The Chordettes


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

White silver Sands - Don Rondo


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

_Silver_ Bells - dean Martin


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Silver Machine- Hawkwind


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2022)

The Big Bright Green Pleasure Machine - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Green Door -Shakin' Stevens


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Knockin' on Heaven _Door_ - Guns N' Roses,


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Knocking round the Zoo- James Taylor


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Love Makes the World Go_ Round _- Madonna


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Make the world go away- Eddie Arnold


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2022)

Away in a Manger - Christmas song


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Don't Walk Away - Motley Crue


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Walk Right Back - The Everly Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Have I the right - Honeycombs


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Have I told you lately - Van Morrison


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Have yourself a merry little Christmas  - Judy Garland


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

A Little Bit Country, A Little Bit Rock N' Roll - Donny & Marie Osmond


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Country Road - James Taylor


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

Follow the Yellow Brick Road - Judy Garland and friends


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Six Days On The Road - Dave Dudley


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2022)

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Eighth day - Hazel O'connor


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

It's a Beautiful _day _- U2


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Beautiful Brown Eyes - Brothers Four


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Golden Brown - Stranglers


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 5, 2022)

Brown Girl in the Ring - Boney M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Ring of fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

With This Ring - The Platters


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Ring my bell - Collette Roberts


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

She Wears My Ring - Solomon King


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

She - Charles Aznavour


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

She Loves You - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

You are so beautiful- Joe Cocker


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

You Ain't Going Nowhere - Bob Dylan


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Nowhere Man- Beatles


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Man In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

_Man _Down – Rihanna


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Way Down Yonder in New Orleans - Freddy Cannon


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Maid of Orleans -OMD


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2022)

Down in the Valley - Burl Ives

OK, never mind, I just saw the last one. How about:

A Man Needs a Maid - Neil Young


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Stand By Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

I _stand_ alone - Godsmack


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 7, 2022)

I Can See For Miles - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm gonna be 500 Miles - The Proclaimers


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Wanna _Be _- Spice Girls


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

let it Be - Beatles


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 9, 2022)

Let It Be Me - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2022)

Let the Mystery Be - Iris Dement


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

She's A Mystery To Me - Roy Orbison


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Show Me - The Pretenders*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 10, 2022)

Love Me With All of Your Heart - The Bachelors


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Hungry _Heart_ - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Hungry Like the Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2022)

Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf - Three Little Pigs


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

_Bad_ Company - Bad company


----------



## Patch (Sep 11, 2022)

Bad To The Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2022)

Bad Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2022)

Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Golden Brown - Stranglers


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Sister _Golden_ Hair - America


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Golden Boy - Natalie Merchant


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Boy from  New York City - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2022)

Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Summer Breeze - Seals and Crofts


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2022)

A Summer Place - Andy Williams


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

All _Summer_ - Little Big Town


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

All About That Bass - Meghan Trainor


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

All Cried Out - Alison Moyet


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2022)

All My Loving - Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Loving you - Minnie Ripperton


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

If Loving You Is Wrong - Luther Ingram


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Right Place _Wrong_ Time - Dr.John


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

Feels So Right - Alabama


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Feels Like Christmas - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

Merry Xmas everybody - Slade


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

_Everybody_ Have Fun Tonight -  Wang Chung


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Everybody Wants To Rule  The  World  ~  Tears for Fears


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

You Rock My World - Michael Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

God gave rock and roll to you - Argent


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Old time _Rock and Roll_ - Bob Seager


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

The times they are a changin' - Dylan


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2022)

skip


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Time Like These - Foo Fighters


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2022)

For the Good Times - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Good Lovin' Will Make You Cry - Carl Marshall


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Make it easy on yourself - walker Brothers


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

When We Make Love - Alabama


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2022)

Make Someone Happy - Jimmy Durante


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 19, 2022)

Happy Together- the Turtles (I think)


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2022)

Happy Jack - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2022)

Jack in the box - Clodagh Rogers


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Jumping _Jack_ Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

From A Jack To A King - Ned Miller


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

When you are a king - White Plains


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2022)

When I Fall in Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Free _Fall_in - Tom Petty


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

Fallin' in Love - Hamilton, Joe Frank and Reynolds


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm gonna make you love me - Supremes


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out of My Hair - Mary Martin


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

Have I the right - Honeycombs


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

_Have_ i told you lately - Rod Stewart


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

You Have The Right To Remain Silent - Perfect Stranger


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

The future will be silent - OMD


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

My Heart _Will _Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Unbreak my heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## Patch (Sep 22, 2022)

My Heart Cries For You - Guy Mitchell


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

You make me feel brand new - Stylistics


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

Brand New Key...Melanie


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

_Key_ Largo - Cal Tjader


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Love is the key - Girls Aloud


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Crazy In _Love_ - Beyoncé


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Crazy- Patsy Cline


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2022)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Little Red Corvette  - Prince


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

99 Red Balloons - Nina


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2022)

Little Red Rooster - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Patch (Sep 25, 2022)

Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Lady in red - Chris de Burgh


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

Lady - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2022)

The Lady Came From Baltimore - Joan Baez


----------



## Patch (Sep 26, 2022)

Along Came Jones - The Coasters


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

Me and Mrs Jones- Billy Paul


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Please forgive _me_ - Brian Adams


----------



## Patch (Sep 27, 2022)

Please Release Me - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Please Please Me - Beatles


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 28, 2022)

Please Return Your Love to Me - The Temptations


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Return to sender - Elvis


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

_Return_ of Mack - Mark Morrison


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

My Big Mack Truck - Amber Lawrence


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Big Yellow Taxi - Counting Crows


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - Bryan Hiland


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2022)

Beer Barrel Polka - traditional


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 29, 2022)

Roll Out the Barrell - Traditional


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

Roll On Big Mama - Joe Stampley & Moe Bandy


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2022)

Mama I'm coming home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Take me_ home_ country road - John Denver


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

I'll Take You Home Again, Kathleen - Daniel O'Donnell


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Take it to the limit - Eagles


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2022)

To All the Girls I've Loved Before - Julio Inglesias


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2022)

Girls, Girls, Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

_Girls _just want to have fun - Cindy Lauper


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

I'd love you to want me - Lobo


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2022)

Missing You  ~  John  Waite


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

_You_ belong with me - Taylor Swift


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2022)

You Belong To Me - Carly Simon


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Up where we belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Up All Night - Beck


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

_Night _Flight - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

The Night Has A Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2022)

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

A Night To Remember - Joe Diffie


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

Remember me I'm the one who loves you - Dean Martin and various others


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2022)

Try to Remember - Jerry Orbach


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

_Try_ a Little Tenderness - Otis Redding


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Little Bird - Annie Lennox


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2022)

Bird Dog - Everly's


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Who let the _Dog_s out - Baha Men


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2022)

Let Me Go, Lover - Teresa Brewer


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2022)

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Be a clown - Gene Kelly


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Send in the _Clown_s - Judy Collins


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2022)

You send me - Sam Cooke


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2022)

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2022)

Take Me Home Tonight  ~  Eddie Money


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2022)

Home on the Range - Roy Rogers


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

_Home_ Sweet Home -  Mötley Crüe.


----------



## Patch (Oct 6, 2022)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2022)

Sweets for My Sweet - The Searchers


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Take me _Home_ Country road - John Denver


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

Take a Chance on Me - ABBA


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Take on me - AHA


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

Send Me The Pillow That You Dream On - Johnny Tillotson


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 8, 2022)

In Dreams - Roy Orbison


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

_Dream_ On - Aerosmith.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Do you dream of me - Crystal Gale


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Do You Love Me - The Contours


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

_Love me_ tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

I Will Always Love You - Dolly Parton


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

When will you be loved - Everly Brothers


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

_When_ I Think About You - R. Kelly


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

I Think We're Alone Now - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2022)

Tired  of being alone - Al Green


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

_Tired_ Eyes - Neil Young


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)

Lyin' eyes - Eagles


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

Beautiful Brown Eyes - Brothers Four


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Behind Blue Eyes - The who


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2022)

Those Brown Eyes - Johnny McEvoy


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2022)

I Only Have Eyes For You - Sinatra


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Only Hell My Mama Ever Raised - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Mama we're all crazee now - Slade


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Mama I'm Coming home - Ozzy Osborne


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Ready to go home - 10cc


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes, I'm Ready - Barbara Mason


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Get Ready - Temptations


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Come And Get Your Love - Redbone


----------



## Patch (Oct 14, 2022)

First Love Never Dies - Eugene Wilde


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Where does love go when it_ dies _- Def Leppard


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Who knows where the time goes- Fairport Convention


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

_Who _are you - The Who


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2022)

Who do you think you are - Saint Etienne


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2022)

All the Things You Are - Jerome Kern


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Are you ready - AC\DC


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

Ready For Love - Bad Company


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

Ready to Run- One Direction


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Easier to _run_ - Linkin Park


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

Run To Me - Bee Gees


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2022)

Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 18, 2022)

Born Free - Matt Monro


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2022)

Born too late - Ponytails


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

_Born_ to be wild - George Thorogood


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2022)

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Go Wild in the country - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Patch (Oct 19, 2022)

A Country Boy Can Survive - Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Take me home_ country_ road - John Denver


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome Home - Peters & lee


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome to My World - Jim Reeves


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome to my nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

All Nightmare Long - Metallica


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

You Shook Me All Night _Long - _AC\DC


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2022)

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2022)

Long Cool woman in a Black Dress - Hollies


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

The Long And Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

Copperhead_ Road_ - Steve Earle


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Tobacco Road - The Nashville Teens


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2022)

The road to hell - Chris Rea


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2022)

Bat Out of Hell - Meatloaf


----------



## Patch (Oct 23, 2022)

It's Out Of My Hands - David Kersh


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

With these _hands_ - Tom Jones


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

Careful with that axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Be _Careful_ What You Wish - Kristen Hall


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 25, 2022)

What Do You Want? - Adam Faith


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

_Do_ What You Wanna Do - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2022)

Do Do Do What You Done Done Done Before - Gershwin


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)

Dowah  diddy diddy dum diddy do - Manfred Mann


----------



## Patch (Oct 25, 2022)

Do What You Do Do Well, Boy - Ned Miller


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)

Wishing Well - Free


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

I _Wish_ it Would Rain - The Temptations


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

September in the Rain - Dinah Washington


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

Wake Me Up When _September_ Ends - Green Day


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Wake me up before you Go Go  - Wham


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2022)

Finnegan's Wake - The Clancy Brothers


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

_Wake_ up - The vamps


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Up Up and Away - The 5th Dimension


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)

Dance Away - Roxy Music


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Lets_ Dance_ - David Bowie


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

Dance with my father  - Luther Van Dross


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

_Father_ to son - Phil Collins


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2022)

My Son Calls Another Man Daddy - Hank Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

Daddy don't you walk so fast - Wayne Newton


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2022)

My Heart Belongs to Daddy - Fanny  Brice


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Unbreak my _heart_ - Toni Braxton


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

Will you  love me tomorrow - Shirelles


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Say you _will_ - Foreigner


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

When You Say Nothing At All - Alison Krause


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

_When_ You Wish Upon A Star - Cynthia Erivo


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

When The Sun Goes Down - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2022)

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Here We Go Again - Isley Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

Here comes the night - Them


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

The Night Has A Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

My eyes adored you - Frankie Valli


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Isn't _She_ lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

When _She_ Was My Girl - The Four Tops


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Calendar Girl- Neil Sedaka


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 3, 2022)

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2022)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Waiting for a_ Girl _Like You – Foreigner


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm still waiting - Diana Ross


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm _waiting_ for the man - Velvet Underground


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Man in the mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2022)

Man! I Feel Like a Woman! - Shania Twain


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Have you ever loved a _woman_ - Bryan Adams


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

My Woman, My Woman, My Wife - Marty Robbins


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

When a man loves a woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 5, 2022)

No *Woman*, No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 5, 2022)

Cry To Me  - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

_Cry_ me a river - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2022)

Moon River - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

River Of No Return - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Return to me - Dean Martin


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Return to Sender - Elvis Presley


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Point of no return - ELO


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

On _Point_ · Heavy D & the Boyz


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Blame it on the pony Express - Johnny Johnson & The Bandwagon


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Pony - Ginuwine


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Let that Pony Run - Pam Tillis


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

_Run_ to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2022)

The Hills of Donegal


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

Home to Donegal _ Various


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

_Home_ Sweet Home - Mötley Crüe


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Sweet Caroline -  bum,  bum,  bum - Neil Diamond


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

My Sweet Love - John Mellencamp


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

Sweet Surrender - Wet.Wet.Wet


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

_Sweet_ Child o Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

You're So Sweet - Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

You're in my heart _ Rod Stewart


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Unbreak my _Heart_ - Toni Braxton


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Man in the box - Alice in Chains


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

Man in the middle - Bee-Gees


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

_Man _in the mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

The Man I Love - Gershwin


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

Walking Man- James Taylor


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

Walking on Sunshine - Katrina And The Waves


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

Superman's Dead – Our Lady Peace


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2022)

Poor Jud is Dead - from "Oklahoma!"


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

_Poor Poor_ Pitiful Me - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Poor little fool- Ricky Nelson


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Fool For Your Love - Mickey Gilley


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2022)

The Fool on the Hill - Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

Blueberry Hill- Fats Domino


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Run for the _Hills -_ Iron Maiden


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

We Run The Night - Havana Brown


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2022)

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

_Black _Knight - Deep  Purple


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Black Pearl - The Checkmates


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 21, 2022)

Black Girl - The Four Pennies


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Uptown Girl- Billy Joel


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2022)

The Girl From Ipanema-Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Go away little girl - Donny Osmond


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

So Far _away_ - Carole King


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

Over the hills and Far away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Run for the _Hills_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm gonna run away from you -Tammi Lynn


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Gonna Get Along Without You Now - Skeeter Davis


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Without you - Nilsson


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Here _Without You_ - 3 Doors down


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

Here, there, and everywhere - Beatles


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

_There_'s a kind of hush - The Carpenters


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

My kind of town - Frank Sintra


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 26, 2022)

Kind Of A Drag - The Buckinghams


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

The _Kind_ of Love We Make - by Luke Combs


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

Make The World Go Away - Jim Reeves


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

He has the whole _world_ in his hands -  Sing Hosanna


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin' On - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

On Broadway - George Benson


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Give My Regards to _Broadway - _George M Cohan


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Give a little love - Bay City Rollers


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

_Give_ it away - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Never let her slip away - Andrew Gold


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2022)

She's Gone Away - Burt Bachrach


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Isn't _she_ lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

She Used To Be Mine - Sara Bareilles


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2022)

Be My Love - Mario Lanza


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

I _Love _Me -Demi Lovato


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Loop Di Love - Juan Bastos


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Crazy In _Love_ - Beyoncé


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2022)

Do You Love Me - The Contours


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

Any Colour you like - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2022)

Any Dream Will Do - Donny Osmond


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

_Dream_ On - Aerosmith


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Dream A Little Dream Of Me - Mama Cass


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2022)

Tevye's Dream - from Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Boulevard of Broken _Dreams_ - Green Day


----------



## Patch (Dec 4, 2022)

When I Dream - Crystal Gayle


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

When will I be loved - Everly  Brothers


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Remember _When_ - Alan Jackson


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Remember you're a Womble - Wombles


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Always Remember Us This Way - Lady GaGa


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

My way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

My-Ding-A-Ling- Chuck Berry


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2022)

My  Funny Valentine - SInatra


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

It's Not _Funny_  - Run-D.M.C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

It's not Unusual - Tom Jones


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

_Not_ nice - Party next door


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

If not for you - Olivia newton John


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

How can I not love you - Joy Enriquez


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2022)

But Not For Me - Gershwin


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Take On _Me_ - A-ha


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Take my breath away - Berlin


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Jesus _Take_ the wheel - Carrie Underwood


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Chained to the _wheel_ - The Black Sorrows


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Take it _to_ the Limit - Eagles


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

_Take _It Out On Me - Justin Bieber


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Let Me Go, Lover - Teresa Brewer


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Lover Boy - Billy Ocean


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

If I Were A _Boy_ - Beyonce


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Where Were You When I Needed You - The Grass Roots


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

_You_ Make Me Feel Like a Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin's


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

You Never Even Called Me By My Name - David Alan Coe


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

A Horse with no Name - America


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Wild _*Horse*s_ – Garth Brooks


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2022)

My Wild Irish Rose - very old song


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

The Wild Side Of Life - Waylon Jennings & Jessie Colter


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

It's my life - Talk Talk


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2022)

In My Life - The Beatles


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

_Life_ is a highway - Tom Cochrane


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Highway of Heroes - The Trews


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2022)

(Holly, could you do me a favor and change the color of your text to something darker? It's coming out a very pale green, and I can barely read it. Thans\ks.)


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

_Highway_ to Hell - AC\DC


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

No sooner said than Done @Sunny  ..any better ?

Road to hell - Chris Rea..


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2022)

Long and Winding Road - James Taylor

(Much better, Holly, thanks)


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 20, 2022)

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Copperhead _Road_ - Steve Earle


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Tobacco Road - Animals


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Six Days On The Road - Dave Dudley


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

8 days a week - Beatles


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2022)

Days of Wine and Roses - Andy Williams


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

Red red wine - UB40


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2022)

Two More Bottles of Wine - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Tea for _two_ - Doris Day


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Toast & Marmalade for Tea - Tin Tin


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

_For_ the last time - Dean Lewis


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2022)

The Times They Are A'Changing - Bob Dylan


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

One Moment in _Time - _Whitney Houston


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

One bad apple - Osmonds


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2022)

*"Bad" - Michael Jackson*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Two out of 3 ain't bad- Meatloaf


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2022)

Bad Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Born to _make_ you happy - Britney Spears


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Born to be wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

_Wild _Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2022)

Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

White horses- Jackie Lee


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

They shoot _horses_, don't they? - Racing Car


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

Don;t you want me baby - Human League


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2022)

Baby Love - The Supremes


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

You're having my baby - Paul Anka


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2022)

Baby Face - Little Richard


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

My Fist Your _Face_ - Aerosmith


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

My eyes adored you.. Frankie Valli


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2022)

Looking Through the Eyes of Love - Gene Pitney


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Looking through the window..Jackson 5


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Cars Hiss by My _Window - _The Doors


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Waving at the Window - Travis


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 30, 2022)

The Time Has Come - Adam Faith


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

_Time_ After _Time _ - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Walking after Midnight- Patsy Cline


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

Walking To New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

New world in the morning - Roger Whittaker


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Angel of the _Morning -_ Juice Newton


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Kiss an angel Good Mornin' - Charlie Pride


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 1, 2023)

Only You - The Flying Picketts


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

Only the lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

_Only_ you - The Platters


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 1, 2023)

You Wear it Well - Rod Stewart


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2023)

All the Things You Are - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

All around the world - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 2, 2023)

* It’s the End of the World as We Know It  - REM*​


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

We are family - Sister Sledge


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

_Family_ Is _Family_ - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

Family Affair - Mary J. Blige


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Affair of the heart- Rick Springfield


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 3, 2023)

_How can you Mend a Broken Heart_ - The Bee Gees


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2023)

What Becomes of the Broken Hearted - Jimmy Ruffin


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

In a Broken Dream - Python Lee Jackson


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

_Dream_ Small – Josh Wilson


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Do you dream of me - Crystal Gale


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

_Dream_ On - Aerosmith


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)

Running Down a Dream - Tom Pety


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Down Down - Status Quo


----------



## Mary1949 (Thursday at 7:12 AM)

Way Down Yonder in New Orleans -  Freddy Cannon


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 9:16 AM)

Maid or Orleans - OMD


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 1:20 PM)

A Man Needs a _Maid -_ Neil Young


----------



## Mary1949 (Friday at 6:31 AM)

When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## Tish (Friday at 1:47 PM)

My _Woman_ from Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 5:33 PM)

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:39 PM)

When a man loves a _woman_ - Joe Cocker


----------



## Sunny (Saturday at 6:02 PM)

I am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:11 AM)

We're getting repeats guys ^^^^^ 

I am a Walrus - Beatles


----------



## Mary1949 (Sunday at 9:45 AM)

Am I That Easy to Forget? - Jim Reeves


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 11:34 AM)

Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 1:58 PM)

_Easy_ Come, _Easy_ Go - Uriah Heep


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:17 PM)

Here comes the Moon- George Harrison


----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:54 PM)

_Come Back_ - Deafheaven


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 3:31 PM)

Back in the USSR - Beatles


----------



## Mary1949 (Yesterday at 6:30 AM)

I Want You Back - The Jackson Five


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 6:50 AM)

If you can want - Smokey Robinson


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:48 PM)

We _Can_ Work It Out - The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 3:59 PM)

Can the Can - Suzi Quatro


----------



## Patch (11 minutes ago)

Can I Get A Witness - Marvin Gaye


----------

